# WHAT DO YOU THINK



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

MY DAUGHTERS FIRST LOWRIDER BIKE PLEASE NO HATERS JUST GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS. THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

very unique, u gotta put custom rims on that


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: looks good, i like


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice looking bike!!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey nice bike, if you need custom parts check out my singture!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice job mayne. If you need any laser cut stuff hit me up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thats a cool bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 8 2008, 04:12 AM~9893411
> *very unique, u gotta put custom rims on that
> *


 thanks ... i know i should thats my next step


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks for all the good coments :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2008, 07:47 AM~9893873
> *Nice job mayne.  If you need any laser cut stuff hit me up.
> *


thanks , i will


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I like it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

nice, it's rather cool looking.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 01:45 AM~9893016
> *MY DAUGHTERS FIRST LOWRIDER BIKE PLEASE NO HATERS JUST GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS. THANKS
> *


I was gonna start off fuck your bike.lol but I like the bike :biggrin:


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks nice,
i like the saddle bags, did you make them??
lovein the suicide shifter allso, do you have close up pics of the riging and attachment? did you use a tention spring??Im thinking of makeing one for my next build
peace


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Feb 8 2008, 12:26 PM~9895828
> *That looks nice,
> i like the saddle bags, did you make them??
> lovein the suicide shifter allso, do you have close up pics of the riging and attachment? did you use a tention spring??Im thinking of makeing one for my next build
> ...


thanks .... saddle bags i baught at a store, on the shifter i got one of the lowrider 
bike antenas and made it to the size i wanted :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Feb 8 2008, 12:26 PM~9895828
> *That looks nice,
> i like the saddle bags, did you make them??
> lovein the suicide shifter allso, do you have close up pics of the riging and attachment? did you use a tention spring??Im thinking of makeing one for my next build
> ...


thanks .... saddle bags i baught at a store, on the shifter i got one of the lowrider 
bike antenas and made it to the size i wanted :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2008, 12:20 PM~9895779
> *I was gonna start off fuck your bike.lol  but I like the bike :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

really nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that tank removable


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:49 AM~9893028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is bad ass ! weird how the crank is bolted on !


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

its clean


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:49 AM~9893028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ESTA FIRME


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 8 2008, 07:54 PM~9898406
> *ESTA FIRME
> *


SIMON,NICE BIKE HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2008, 05:59 PM~9897976
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE....
> *


gracias ttt goodtimes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 8 2008, 01:53 PM~9896426
> *Is that tank removable
> *


yes


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

nice work homie  How could any one hate on your babys bike


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

nice i like


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

idk what it is but thats the shit ..
realy nice everything on it .


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

cool bike homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks for all the good remarks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 9 2008, 07:09 PM~9904427
> *idk what it is but thats the shit ..
> realy nice everything on it .
> *


thanks homie....... its a german bike


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Feb 9 2008, 09:41 PM~9905659
> *cool bike homie
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Feb 9 2008, 02:59 PM~9903067
> *nice work homie   How could any one hate on your babys bike
> *


gracias


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 9 2008, 03:03 PM~9903082
> *nice i like
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

MY DAUGHTER 







:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2008, 03:03 AM~9922428
> *MY DAUGHTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES WILL ADD FLAKE AND KANDY BRANDY WINE


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Feb 12 2008, 11:49 PM~9930637
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: thats clean :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:16 PM~9930325
> *NEW PROJECT PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> ...


Damn BIG PERRITO that look's good Mucho prop's


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:16 PM~9930325
> *NEW PROJECT PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice BIG PERRITO mucho prop's


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

fucken turtle!!!! that pedal car is lookin good and so is the bike!! hit me up if you want to stripe the lil ranfla, ill hook it up for you for cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 13 2008, 12:04 AM~9930721
> *fucken turtle!!!! that pedal car is lookin good and so is the bike!! hit me up if you want to stripe the lil ranfla, ill hook it up for you for cheap! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE ... I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 13 2008, 12:00 AM~9930703
> *Very Nice BIG PERRITO mucho prop's
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

well first of all i like to say................................................................nice bike wus up turtle</span></span>


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 13 2008, 12:12 AM~9930773
> *well first of all i like to say................................................................nice bike wus up  turtle</span></span>
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 12:13 AM~9930780
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


JAVIER LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS NEED A BIKE PAINTED


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 12:08 AM~9930747
> *THANKS HOMIE ... I WILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

nice bike good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Feb 13 2008, 12:15 AM~9930802
> *nice bike good job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:14 PM~9930793
> *HAVIER LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS NEED A BIKE PAINTED
> *


it javier with a J WHAT ARE YOU WHITE J/K I WILL TALK TO YOU TOMORROW AT PETBOYS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 13 2008, 12:19 AM~9930821
> *it javier with a J  WHAT ARE YOU WHITE  J/K I WILL TALK TO YOU TOMORROW AT PETBOYS
> *


SIMON I KNOW I EDITED IT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

I NEED THIS PAINTED


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 12:22 AM~9930827
> *SIMON I KNOW I EDITED IT
> *


ORALE I WILL SEE U AT PEPBOYS


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:23 PM~9930834
> *ORALE I WILL SEE U AT PEPBOYS
> *


ALL RIGHT GOODNIGHT SEE YOU LATER HOMIES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 13 2008, 12:22 AM~9930829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST LET ME KNOW IM WORKING AT HOME IM ALSO COLOR SANDING AND 
BUFFING CARS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

The bike is looking good Compa :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 13 2008, 12:25 AM~9930837
> *ALL RIGHT  GOODNIGHT SEE YOU LATER HOMIES
> *


GOOD NIGHT HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 13 2008, 12:26 AM~9930842
> *The bike is looking good Compa :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:27 PM~9930848
> *GRACIAS COMPA  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

pedal car done ready for some stripes


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 10:31 AM~9933087
> *pedal car done ready for some stripes
> 
> 
> ...


Estas perro Compa,looks real good :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 13 2008, 01:04 PM~9933731
> *Estas perro Compa,looks real good :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias compa :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EL CARRO SE MIRA CHINGON HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 13 2008, 01:29 PM~9933947
> *EL CARRO SE MIRA CHINGON HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CHROME FOR THE PEDAL CAR


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 12:26 PM~9933926
> *gracias compa  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 03:05 PM~9934669
> *CHROME FOR THE  PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE CLEAN


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Feb 13 2008, 11:10 PM~9938725
> *nice work  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 13 2008, 11:11 PM~9938733
> *DAM HOMIE CLEAN
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

WUS UP TURTLE LONG TIME NO TALK TO.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 14 2008, 01:02 AM~9939329
> *WUS UP TURTLE LONG TIME NO TALK TO.
> *


LONG TIME NO SEE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

I KNOW HA


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 03:05 PM~9934669
> *CHROME FOR THE  PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> ...


ey turtle, where did you get the grill and bumpers for the pedal car???


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 14 2008, 09:47 AM~9940897
> *ey turtle, where did you get the grill and bumpers for the pedal car???
> *


they came with the car


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey big turtle i send you a pm


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for my Compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Feb 14 2008, 07:26 PM~9945303
> *hey big turtle i send you a pm
> *


pm sent homie sorry i took long


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 14 2008, 11:23 PM~9947162
> *TTT for my Compa :biggrin:
> *


gracias compa :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

putting it together


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 15 2008, 02:58 PM~9951135
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 14 2008, 05:03 PM~9943998
> *they came with the car
> *


oh shit!! that means mine is missing alot of shit!!!!! :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 01:31 PM~9933087
> *pedal car done ready for some stripes
> 
> 
> ...


thas clean and sexxy! not too much! jsut right!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> oh shit!! that means mine is missing alot of shit!!!!! :0
> :biggrin: I THINK YOU COULD BUY THAT STUFF


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 06:41 PM~9952768
> *thas clean and sexxy! not too much! jsut right!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 15 2008, 10:24 PM~9953615
> *THANKS HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


that a charcol base with silver or white patterns


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 08:29 PM~9953650
> *that a charcol base with silver or white patterns
> *


ITS A BURGANDY BASE AND GOLD PATTERNS WITH BRANDY WINE KANDY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 15 2008, 10:45 PM~9953811
> *ITS A BURGANDY BASE  AND GOLD PATTERNS WITH BRANDY WINE KANDY
> *


NICE CHOICE!! LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 08:47 PM~9953822
> *NICE CHOICE!! LOOKS GOOD!
> *


THANKS AGAIN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

E Q ME :0 :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2008, 08:53 PM~9953859
> *E Q ME :0  :0
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's turtle in "ACTION" painting the wheels to his GODSON'S lowrider bike.Gracias Compa the finished product is bad ass,Abel loves it!! The last pic is the finished product ,I'll post a better pic later! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS COMPA FOR THE PICTURES 




> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2008, 02:08 AM~9956062
> *Here's turtle in "ACTION" painting the wheels to his GODSON'S lowrider bike.Gracias Compa the finished product is bad ass,Abel loves it!! The last pic is the finished product ,I'll post a better pic later! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 16 2008, 12:19 PM~9958015
> *GRACIAS COMPA FOR THE PICTURES
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ONE OF THE TRIKES I DID :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2008, 02:08 AM~9956062
> *Here's turtle in "ACTION" painting the wheels to his GODSON'S lowrider bike.Gracias Compa the finished product is bad ass,Abel loves it!! The last pic is the finished product ,I'll post a better pic later! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DID U PUT THE SPOKES BACK 
IS IT HARD TO DO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 18 2008, 06:25 PM~9973252
> *DID U    PUT THE SPOKES BACK
> IS IT HARD TO DO
> *


no homie my compadre did i just sprayed them :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2008, 09:11 PM~9974982
> *:wave:
> *


whats up lil goodtimes


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 15 2008, 02:54 PM~9951097
> *putting it together
> 
> 
> ...


candy brandy wine right. Looks
tight homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 19 2008, 12:42 AM~9976752
> *candy brandy wine right. Looks
> tight homie
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2008, 12:43 AM~9976762
> *thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

MY NEXT PEDAL CAR , I WILL POST PICTURES AS I GO WITH THIS PROJECT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2008, 01:08 AM~9956062
> *Here's turtle in "ACTION" painting the wheels to his GODSON'S lowrider bike.Gracias Compa the finished product is bad ass,Abel loves it!! The last pic is the finished product ,I'll post a better pic later! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 18 2008, 05:25 PM~9973252
> *DID U    PUT THE SPOKES BACK
> IS IT HARD TO DO
> *


TO RELACE THE SPOKES REALLY ISN'T THAT HARD,BUT TO TRUED(MAKE THE WHEEL SPIN SRAIGHT) THE SPOKES IS A BITCH!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 20 2008, 12:12 AM~9984422
> *TO RELACE THE SPOKES REALLY ISN'T THAT HARD,BUT TO TRUED(MAKE THE WHEEL SPIN SRAIGHT) THE SPOKES IS A BITCH!
> *


TTT COMPA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 20 2008, 02:17 AM~9984446
> *TTT COMPA
> *


no spray mask! :loco:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 01:21 AM~9984677
> *no spray mask! :loco:
> *


I KNOW HOMIE ........


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2008, 11:17 PM~9984446
> *TTT COMPA
> *


Que onda Compa


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 18 2008, 05:17 PM~9973197
> *ONE OF THE TRIKES u painted  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

esta perro el bovveee :biggrin: good work og turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 09:55 PM~9992007
> *
> *


one of the trikes i painted and helped put together :dunno:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 22 2008, 12:37 AM~10002582
> *esta perro el bovveee :biggrin:  good work og turtle
> *


gracias big perrito :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice work man.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice work man.  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 23 2008, 06:37 PM~10013971
> *nice work man.   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2008, 02:08 AM~9956062
> *Here's turtle in "ACTION" painting the wheels to his GODSON'S lowrider bike.Gracias Compa the finished product is bad ass,Abel loves it!! The last pic is the finished product ,I'll post a better pic later! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, look at turtle go!!! im gettin that frame ready for you homie!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 01:46 AM~10040450
> *damn, look at turtle go!!! im gettin that frame ready for you homie!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10043097
> *ttt for Compa
> *



gracias compa :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 12:21 AM~9984677
> *no spray mask! :loco:
> *


its OK hes wearing gloves LOL WHATS UP TURTLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 27 2008, 06:42 PM~10045144
> *its OK hes wearing gloves LOL WHATS UP TURTLE :biggrin:
> *


no shit.... need to take care of my hands :biggrin: que onda javier


----------



## Dion Rides (Feb 25, 2008)

NICE BIG TURTLE!

I'm in the middle of building my own 20" that I plan on eventually giving my nephews. I'm more of a hot rodder/chopper/beach cruiser type guy, but I really enjoy the lowrider style.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dion Rides_@Feb 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10053205
> *NICE BIG TURTLE!
> 
> I'm in the middle of building my own 20" that I plan on eventually giving my nephews. I'm more of a hot rodder/chopper/beach cruiser type guy, but I really enjoy the lowrider style.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT FOR THE COMPA :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10055759
> *TTMFT FOR THE COMPA :guns:  :guns:
> *


GRACIAS COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 3 2008, 10:34 PM~10082475
> *CONGRATS
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 08:21 PM~10081712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Compa :thumbsup: What did she place?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 3 2008, 11:35 PM~10083030
> *Congrats Compa :thumbsup: What did she place?
> *


gracias compa ...first place in 16inch mild


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 10:21 PM~10081712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on your little girl win


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 4 2008, 12:00 AM~10083238
> *congrats on your little girl win
> *


thanks homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 4 2008, 01:16 AM~10083330
> *thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 11:38 PM~10083057
> *gracias compa ...first place in 16inch mild
> *


shit, congrats man!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 4 2008, 01:03 AM~10083577
> *shit, congrats man!!!
> *


THANKS.... CHAMUCO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 10:38 PM~10083057
> *gracias compa ...first place in 16inch mild
> *


Orale :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my compa's page


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 7 2008, 01:33 AM~10111007
> *ttt for my compa's page
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

PEDAL CAR BACK FROM CONEJO LOOKS REALLY GOOD . THANKS CONEJO FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

PEDAL CAR ALMOST DONE


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

lookin good turtle!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 9 2008, 10:38 PM~10131173
> *lookin good turtle!!!
> *


THANKS CHAMUCO61


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

check ya pm turtle... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2008, 09:34 PM~10131144
> *PEDAL CAR ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good compa!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

aye turtle, my frame is almost ready for you... :biggrin:


----------



## Christopher G (Mar 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

JULIE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! THATS A PRETTY NICE BIKE U GOT THERE BUDDY ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 11 2008, 11:15 PM~10148710
> *Looks good compa!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2008, 11:21 PM~10148745
> *aye turtle, my frame is almost ready for you... :biggrin:
> *


cool homie let me know


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 12 2008, 02:39 PM~10153086
> *gracias compa
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2008, 10:34 PM~10131144
> *PEDAL CAR ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


DRAMA QUEEN'S NEW & IMPROVED PROJECT!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR JULIETA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 16 2008, 10:56 AM~10180405
> *TTT FOR JULIETA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THE PEDDLE CAR LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 16 2008, 05:24 PM~10182059
> *THE PEDDLE CAR LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER BIKE I JUST PAINTED FOR A HOMIE


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 17 2008, 06:59 PM~10191584
> *HERES ANOTHER BIKE I JUST PAINTED FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


TORTUGITA IS A MULTITASKER, SPRAYING THE BIKE, TALKING ON THE PHONE AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST FALLING ASLEEP!!!! :uh: MUCH PROPS TO YOU , I HAVE ALOT OF FAITH IN YOU!!!! I KNOW IF YOU PUT YOUR MIND TO IT YOU WILL DO IT!!!!


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10081712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DRAMA QUEEN SAYS THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE POSITIVE POSTS!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 17 2008, 06:59 PM~10191584
> *HERES ANOTHER BIKE I JUST PAINTED FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin turtle...doin the damn thing, cell phone and all!!! :0 this frame came out pretty sick man!!! cant wait to get my slaves to finish sanding down my frame so i can take it to you....big plans for this one...


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 17 2008, 06:59 PM~10191584
> *HERES ANOTHER BIKE I JUST PAINTED FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


TURTLE ERES UNA VERGA....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 17 2008, 07:03 PM~10191624
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 18 2008, 12:07 AM~10194665
> *fuckin turtle...doin the damn thing, cell phone and all!!! :0  this frame came out pretty sick man!!! cant wait to get my slaves to finish sanding down my frame so i can take it to you....big plans for this one...
> *


gracias chamuco


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 18 2008, 12:16 AM~10194705
> *TURTLE ERES UNA VERGA....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



no mas no ledigas anadien :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

TURTLE looking good homies can't wait to put it together


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

when i get older i wanna be just like turlte :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Mar 18 2008, 10:24 PM~10202712
> *when i get older i wanna be just like turlte :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 17 2008, 06:59 PM~10191584
> *HERES ANOTHER BIKE I JUST PAINTED FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


when you having GOOD TIMES homie it all comes 2 gether much props keep doing wutt you do hope 2 see you spraying cars soon


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 18 2008, 10:28 PM~10202745
> *X2......
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Mar 17 2008, 07:24 PM~10191838
> *DRAMA QUEEN SAYS THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE POSITIVE POSTS!!!!![/SIZE]
> *



any time
homegirl
you belong to the bike club
and im the founder
i have to get your back
keep up the good work
you makes us proud
you a real one. ha


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Mar 18 2008, 10:22 PM~10202689
> *TURTLE looking good homies can't wait to put it together
> *


is for you
sissy
turtle has black and blues green
candys too.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Mar 18 2008, 10:24 PM~10202712
> *when i get older i wanna be just like turlte :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


except much taller hahahaha


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Mar 18 2008, 10:22 PM~10202689
> *TURTLE looking good homies can't wait to put it together
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 19 2008, 11:00 AM~10205681
> *except much taller hahahaha
> *


estoy bien chaparro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

nice...another clean and simple!
and your wearing a mask this time!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2008, 11:37 PM~10212349
> *nice...another clean and simple!
> and your wearing a mask this time!
> *


HAHAHAHA.......IHAD TO BUY ONE :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR COMPA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 20 2008, 11:12 AM~10215028
> *TTT FOR COMPA
> *


gracias compa


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 20 2008, 03:51 PM~10217203
> *gracias compa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 PM~10203149
> *is for you
> sissy
> turtle has black and blues green
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 22 2008, 01:06 AM~10227815
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> *"My plaque will not come down,even if I was the only member"!!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 23 2008, 10:07 PM~10239118
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 10:10 PM~10239175
> *
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

goodmorning to all


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

STEERIN WHEEL CAME OUT NICE HOMIE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 24 2008, 12:24 PM~10242619
> *STEERIN WHEEL CAME OUT NICE HOMIE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 25 2008, 12:56 AM~10248879
> *nice work
> *


thanks homie


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

you have some nice clean work


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 25 2008, 01:52 AM~10248958
> *you have some nice clean work
> *


thanks homie just trying to stay busy


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

i will be posting more pictures of the bike,i took it apart it will have new paint some chrome and new forks that i made .


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 25 2008, 01:58 AM~10248962
> *i will be posting more pictures of the bike,i took it apart  it  will have  new paint some chrome and new forks that i made .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: good work


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@Mar 25 2008, 11:18 AM~10251137
> *:thumbsup:  good work
> *


THANKS TO ALL FOR THE GOOD REMARKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> READY FOR CONEJO'S STRIPING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ CHINGON


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> > READY FOR CONEJO'S STRIPING
> 
> 
> Looks good Compa :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 11:47 AM~10260192
> *^ CHINGON
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 26 2008, 10:40 PM~10265446
> *Looks good Compa :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 25 2008, 01:58 AM~10248962
> *i will be posting more pictures of the bike,i took it apart  it  will have  new paint some chrome and new forks that i made .
> *


here we go again


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 26 2008, 10:28 PM~10265779
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 27 2008, 12:19 PM~10267749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you grab these at


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 10:26 PM~10273828
> *where you grab these at
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what were they for befor you turned them into posts?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 12:39 AM~10274603
> *what were they for befor you turned them into posts?
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:09 AM~10274684
> *i think they where for toilet paper  :biggrin:
> *


damm thats a good idea :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 28 2008, 01:09 AM~10274684
> *i think they where for toilet paper  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 28 2008, 01:09 AM~10274684
> *i think they where for toilet paper  :biggrin:
> *


They are cause my mom has those at her pad. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10279659
> *They are cause my mom has those at her pad. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 27 2008, 10:21 AM~10267768
> *here we go again
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THE PARTS IN PRIMER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SOME MORE WORK ..........

BEFORE THE NEW PAINT 











AND AFTER


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 29 2008, 01:59 PM~10284782
> *SOME MORE WORK ..........
> 
> BEFORE THE NEW PAINT
> ...


DAMN IT!!! COMPA! WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!PURO PETHO LOCO!!! LOOK'S GOOD COMPA :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

I love the color, detail, and that skello thingy


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

wow :0 lot of details homie, moreeeeeeeeee pics :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 17 2008, 06:59 PM~10191584
> *HERES ANOTHER BIKE I JUST PAINTED FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: This makes me want to go out and work on my bike. Good job homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 30 2008, 02:05 AM~10288107
> *I love the color, detail, and that skello thingy
> *



thanks alot


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 30 2008, 04:01 AM~10288187
> *wow :0 lot of details homie, moreeeeeeeeee pics :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 09:56 AM~10289048
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: This makes me want to go out and work on my bike. Good job homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR SOME SILVER BASE & GOLD & SILVER FLAKE


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Shit homie u got down on that frame huh? Looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10294027
> *Shit homie u got down on that frame huh? Looks sick  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 30 2008, 01:55 AM~10288095
> *DAMN IT!!! COMPA! WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!PURO PETHO LOCO!!! LOOK'S GOOD COMPA :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

WERE YOU AT LIL NINJA.....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 30 2008, 11:22 PM~10294769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

whats up mario


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 30 2008, 11:30 PM~10294802
> *whats up mario
> *


nothing just here at home


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 30 2008, 08:35 PM~10294081
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

more pictures of the progress


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 1 2008, 12:02 AM~10304595
> *more pictures of the progress
> 
> 
> ...


ERES UN PERRO GOOD THING WE HAVE YOU IN THE CREW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 1 2008, 12:20 AM~10304694
> *ERES UN PERRO GOOD THING WE HAVE YOU IN THE CREW  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CHUCH ITS ALL FOR GOODTIMES AND JULIETA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

JULIETA IS GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO.................. JUST GOT CONFIRMATION IN THE MAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 1 2008, 08:16 PM~10312028
> *Looks nice.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

progress is lookin good turtle!!! mine is soon to come...just gotta locate a missing piece of the frame that i misplaced...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 1 2008, 11:00 PM~10313631
> *progress is lookin good turtle!!! mine is soon to come...just gotta locate a missing piece of the frame that i misplaced...
> *


orale homie just let me know im always ready for something new :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 1 2008, 11:10 PM~10313661
> *orale homie just let me know im always ready for something new  :biggrin:
> *


will do man!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: 
damm thats a good idea :0 
[/quote]


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

looks dark in your garage need more lite :nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Apr 2 2008, 03:10 PM~10318525
> *looks dark in your garage need more lite :nicoderm:
> *


i forgot that light again


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 3 2008, 12:55 PM~10326360
> *TTT for Compa
> *


 :thumbsup: gracias compa


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK EN SAN BERNARDINO COMPA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 3 2008, 02:27 PM~10327088
> *GOOD LUCK EN SAN BERNARDINO COMPA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## savvyKid (Apr 4, 2008)

NICE BRO I LIKE LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@Apr 4 2008, 12:31 AM~10331989
> *NICE BRO I LIKE LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@Apr 4 2008, 12:31 AM~10331989
> *NICE BRO I LIKE LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 4 2008, 08:29 AM~10333231
> *ME TOO  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 3 2008, 12:59 PM~10326887
> *:thumbsup:  gracias compa
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

more painted parts for my daughter's bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY HOMIE THE RIMS CAME OUT NICE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 7 2008, 05:47 PM~10358594
> *EY HOMIE THE RIMS CAME OUT NICE
> *


thanks homie just trying to finish for san bernardino


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK DOGG


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I likes it.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 7 2008, 06:58 PM~10359291
> *I likes it.   :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie how you been


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

some more here we go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 01:20 AM~10362101
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:wow: uffin: Damn you ain't gonna make it easy for me are you???


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 8 2008, 01:11 AM~10362072
> *some more here we go
> 
> 
> ...


man youre going all out this time that thing looks badass ! are those stencil skeletons


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 8 2008, 06:39 AM~10362548
> *:wow:  uffin:  Damn you ain't gonna make it easy for me are you???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 8 2008, 08:01 AM~10362944
> *man youre going all out this time that thing looks badass ! are those stencil skeletons
> *


THANKS HOMIE ...............................................................
THEY LOOK LIKE THEY ARE , ONE OF MY FRIENDS DID THE WORK IM JUST SPRAYING THE CANDY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 8 2008, 11:13 AM~10363372
> *THANKS HOMIE ...............................................................
> THEY LOOK LIKE THEY ARE , ONE OF MY FRIENDS DID THE WORK  IM JUST SPRAYING THE CANDY
> *


none the less bad ass


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 09:16 AM~10363390
> *none the less bad ass
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SOME NEW CHROME AND MY NEW FORKS


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 8 2008, 09:31 AM~10363509
> *SOME NEW CHROME AND MY NEW FORKS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB LIL BIG NINJA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 8 2008, 09:13 AM~10363372
> *THANKS HOMIE ...............................................................
> THEY LOOK LIKE THEY ARE , ONE OF MY FRIENDS DID THE WORK  IM JUST SPRAYING THE CANDY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 she going to kill them with this bike those forks are bad ass and the rear chromed bars are sweet


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 8 2008, 08:23 PM~10368598
> *:0  :0  :0  she going to kill them with this bike those forks are bad ass and the rear chromed bars are sweet
> *


thank homie........ i hope she does :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

jeezus fuckin christ turtle!!!! this bike is lookin sicker and sicker by the days!!!! cant wait to see it out there in person again!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 8 2008, 11:34 PM~10370086
> *jeezus fuckin christ turtle!!!! this bike is lookin sicker and sicker by the days!!!! cant wait to see it out there in person again!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks chamuco


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Those forks are cool homie I like how eveything was done on them :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:49 AM~10372119
> *Those forks are cool homie I like how eveything was done on them :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie first time doing forks i hope they look good on the bike


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks bad ass bro keep up the good work


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

JULIETA OUR LITTLE DRAMA QUEEN WANTS ALL OF YOU GUYS TO KNOW SHE APPRECIATES ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENTS!!!!


DRAMA QUEEN & QUEEN OF THE STREETS DO PUT ALOT OF COMMITMENT INTO BUILDING THEIR BIKES!!!

GOOD JOB QUEEN'S IN SAN BERNADINO!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 02:00 AM~10379566
> *looks bad ass bro keep up the good work
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 8 2008, 12:11 AM~10362072
> *some more here we go
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Good Luck out there!!! See you again in VEGAS!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 11 2008, 11:19 AM~10391141
> *Nice :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 11 2008, 11:33 AM~10391217
> *Good Luck out there!!!  See you again in VEGAS!!!
> *


thanks homie ................. see you in vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ARIZONA 









SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

nice and on point as usaul!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 10:50 AM~10412347
> *nice and on point as usaul!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2008, 11:46 AM~10412312
> *ARIZONA
> 
> 
> ...


reall nice


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 14 2008, 10:56 AM~10412400
> *reall nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THE QUEENS DID IT AGAIN ......................................................................


DRAMA QUEEN FIRST PLACE MILD 



















QUEEN OF THE STREETS FIRST PLACE SEMI


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS DOGG


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 14 2008, 11:04 AM~10412488
> *CONGRATS DOGG
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

nice paint homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10418083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2008, 11:01 AM~10412452
> *THE QUEENS DID IT AGAIN ......................................................................
> DRAMA QUEEN FIRST PLACE MILD
> 
> ...


congrats turtle!!! your lil girls bike came out nice man!!! looks klean with the old school rims too....what happened to the other ones??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 15 2008, 12:10 AM~10419267
> *congrats turtle!!! your lil girls bike came out nice man!!! looks klean with the old school rims too....what happened to the other ones??
> *


thanks chamuco......................... the rims i had to sell


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2008, 12:23 AM~10419311
> *thanks chamuco......................... the rims i had to sell
> *


damn...i would have bought them...oh well...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR MY DAUGHTER JULIETA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HEY HOMIE SE MIRA MAS CHINGONA DE ESE COLOR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 15 2008, 06:33 PM~10424694
> *HEY HOMIE SE MIRA MAS CHINGONA DE ESE COLOR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias homie yo pienso lo mismo


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2008, 06:25 PM~10424627
> *TTT FOR MY DAUGHTER JULIETA
> *


congrats from uncle conejo

:wave:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

new paint and parts look good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Apr 15 2008, 08:46 PM~10425948
> *congrats from uncle conejo
> 
> :wave:
> *


julieta said thank you thanks again for all your hard work. I will take it apart for some silver leaf, just let me know when you are ready.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 15 2008, 10:50 PM~10427263
> *new paint and parts look good
> *


thanks


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You and your QUEENS deserve it.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 16 2008, 04:25 AM~10427922
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You and your QUEENS deserve it.
> 
> *


thanks homie staY COOL in AZ. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 16 2008, 01:18 PM~10430779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work perrito


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 18 2008, 12:25 AM~10444389
> *good work perrito
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 17 2008, 10:17 AM~10436277
> *
> *


What kind of frame and fenders you got on that bike bro?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I think he said it was a German frame when I talked to him about it. :dunno:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2008, 10:27 AM~10446602
> *What kind of frame and fenders you got on that bike bro?
> *


its a germany frame the back fender is stock, and front fender is from an old tricycle. dont know the name of the brand, i have the old wheels they have the name i need to look for them.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ANOTHER PROJECT FOR MY NEPHEW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 19 2008, 05:10 AM~10452332
> *lookin good homie
> *


thanks


----------



## savvyKid (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 16 2008, 01:18 PM~10430779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@Apr 19 2008, 05:44 PM~10455615
> *Looks good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

YOU CAN'T GO NICCA....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## el loco (Apr 22, 2008)

how do you put pictures in


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Apr 22 2008, 02:25 PM~10477625
> *YOU CAN'T GO NICCA....... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


NO YOU CANT GO NIKKA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el loco_@Apr 22 2008, 02:31 PM~10477686
> *how do you put pictures in
> *


PHOTO BUCKET


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR MY DAUGHTER JULIETA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 16 2008, 01:18 PM~10430779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are tight


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2008, 12:33 AM~10491071
> *those are tight
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

back from conejo............................ ready for clear 

with clear 

















with out clear


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 1 2008, 01:19 AM~10549240
> *back from conejo............................ ready for clear
> 
> with clear
> ...


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 1 2008, 12:19 AM~10549240
> *back from conejo............................ ready for clear
> 
> with clear
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!LOOKS BAD ASS MOTHER F-----


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 1 2008, 12:19 AM~10549240
> *back from conejo............................ ready for clear
> 
> with clear
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!LOOKS BAD ASS MOTHER F-----


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@May 1 2008, 08:28 AM~10550442
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!LOOKS BAD ASS MOTHER F-----
> *


wow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 1 2008, 01:19 AM~10549240
> *back from conejo............................ ready for clear
> 
> with clear
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Makes me want to do something to this 26" frame that I have just sitting here.


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

WERE YOU AT NINJA......


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn real nice if you need anything custom just ask :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

TTT for the homie turtle...


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

_*THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice lookin builds there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 10 2008, 11:31 PM~10626790
> *damn real nice if you need anything custom just ask  :biggrin:
> *


thanks.......................................................................................................
when the time is right homie i will. money is tight right now but i will get back in track.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 09:15 AM~10634687
> *nice lookin builds there :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 11 2008, 12:23 AM~10626982
> *TTT for the homie turtle...
> *


thanks chamuco


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 14 2008, 12:29 AM~10651410
> *thanks  chamuco
> *


jus gotta get the kickstand out of my frame and its ready for you to handle!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 12:29 AM~10659459
> *jus gotta get the kickstand out of my frame and its ready for you to handle!!! :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

JULIETA TOOK FIRST AT THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice display


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 20 2008, 11:58 AM~10696382
> *nice display
> *


thanks homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 20 2008, 03:12 AM~10694271
> *JULIETA TOOK FIRST AT THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2008, 05:40 PM~10698761
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE WE GO ANOTHER BIKE FROM START TO FINISH 







































.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2008, 12:57 AM~10702072
> *HERE WE GO ANOTHER BIKE FROM START TO FINISH
> 
> 
> ...


damn throwing it down looking real good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 05:30 AM~10702670
> *damn throwing it down looking real good
> *


thanks homie just trying to stay busy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2008, 12:37 PM~10704517
> *thanks homie just trying to stay busy
> *


looks like it bro lol if you need anything custom just holla bro i will hook up a good price for you


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 11:39 AM~10704522
> *looks like it bro lol if you need anything custom just holla bro i will hook up a good price for you
> *


i wanna do the fender bars i think thats what you call them and the neck part where the spring goes for right know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10704572
> *i wanna do the fender bars i think thats what you call them and the neck part where the spring goes for right know
> *


pm me a designa nd i will get you a price


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 11:48 AM~10704575
> *pm me a designa nd i will get you a price
> *


will work on that i will pm you thanks


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2008, 12:06 AM~10702110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@May 22 2008, 10:36 AM~10712334
> *NICE......
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 22 2008, 10:37 AM~10712346
> *^ LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks homie


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2008, 12:06 AM~10702110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


verry nice!!!!


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 20 2008, 11:57 PM~10702072
> *HERE WE GO ANOTHER BIKE FROM START TO FINISH
> 
> 
> ...


 looks really good you are getting better all the time :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 22 2008, 03:52 PM~10714566
> *verry nice!!!!
> *


thanks chamuco


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@May 22 2008, 07:07 PM~10715891
> *looks really good you are getting better all the time :biggrin:
> *


thanks conejo, i try to do my best hopefully one day i will make a name for my self .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

N I C E DETAIL ON THE INSIDE AND UNDER!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10716894
> *N I C E DETAIL ON THE INSIDE AND UNDER!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 22 2008, 10:51 PM~10716919
> *thanks homie
> *


YALL GOTS TO SLOW DOWN....
POPPING THESE OFF TO FAST... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 08:54 PM~10716960
> *YALL GOTS TO SLOW DOWN....
> POPPING THESE OFF TO FAST... :biggrin:
> *


I TRY TO FINISH THEM IN ONE OR TWO DAYS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 22 2008, 11:01 PM~10717028
> *I TRY TO FINISH THEM IN ONE OR TWO DAYS
> *


nice!

YOU DOIG THE BODY ON THEM TOO?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 09:03 PM~10717046
> *nice!
> 
> YOU DOIG THE BODY ON THEM TOO?
> *


NOT TO THE ONES I PAINTED


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THE BUMPER KIT IS NEXT TOMORROW


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 22 2008, 08:48 PM~10716883
> *thanks conejo,  i try to do my best hopefully one day i will make a name for my self .
> *


I THINK YOU ALREADY HAVE AND ITS ABOUT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@May 23 2008, 02:36 PM~10721950
> *I THINK YOU ALREADY HAVE AND ITS ABOUT TIME :thumbsup:
> *


thanks again


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WOW DUDE GREAT WORK MR.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@May 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10730932
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WOW DUDE GREAT WORK MR.
> *


thanks javier


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BIG TURTLE DOING BIG THINGS KEEP IT UP PERRITO SOON CARS WILL COME MUCH PROPS GLAD 2 HAVE YOU AS A MEMBER ALONG WITH YOUR FAMILY STAY UP


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT 
DRAMA QUEEN


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 22 2008, 09:06 PM~10717074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ANOTHER SMALL JOB I DID


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanx for the touch up paint for your Godson's bike Compa!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 29 2008, 07:49 PM~10766232
> *ANOTHER SMALL JOB I DID
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a gang of work for a small job!!! :biggrin: aye turtle, you know anyone that got a left side front fender for 74 lincoln continental???


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10768576
> *Thanx for the touch up paint for your Godson's bike Compa!! :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 11:59 PM~10768691
> *looks like a gang of work for a small job!!!  :biggrin:  aye turtle, you know anyone that got a left side front fender for 74 lincoln continental???
> *


I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 30 2008, 12:33 AM~10768873
> *I WILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


good lookin out homie!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 17 2008, 06:59 PM~10191584
> *HERES ANOTHER BIKE I JUST PAINTED FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2008, 12:06 AM~10702110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Jun 2 2008, 10:55 AM~10780258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

im gonna have u paint my bike soon


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 2 2008, 12:26 PM~10780779
> *:0
> 
> im gonna have u paint my bike soon
> *



COOL HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2008, 01:59 PM~10781347
> *COOL HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jun 5 2008, 04:29 AM~10803327
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2008, 10:55 AM~10780258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

NICE WORK TURTLE LOOKS REAL GOOD...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Jun 6 2008, 02:10 PM~10814401
> *NICE WORK TURTLE LOOKS REAL GOOD...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## trippy1 (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 9 2008, 01:52 AM~10828156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY BEAUTIFUL QUEEN OF THE STREETS 
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK BEST OVER ALL BIKE AND 3RD PLACE ON HER PEDAL CAR!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ANOTHER SMALL PROJECT THAT IM GOING TO START ON FOR THE GOODTIMES JEFE :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jun 10 2008, 09:41 PM~10843033
> *cant wait to see it :thumbsup:
> *


going to you after im done


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 10 2008, 09:45 PM~10843062
> *NICE
> *


thanks


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

'sup turtle!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2008, 11:08 PM~10843749
> *'sup turtle!! :biggrin:
> *


sup chamuco just here chillin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 10 2008, 12:04 AM~10836130
> *ANOTHER SMALL PROJECT THAT IM GOING TO START ON FOR THE GOODTIMES JEFE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MY LIL SIS BIKES GOING TO LOOK CLEAN ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10866241
> *DAMN MY LIL SIS BIKES GOING TO LOOK CLEAN ...
> *


i will try to do my best


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 DAAAAM TURTLE YOU GET DOWN SERIO TE DEJAS CAER LA GRENA :worship: :worship:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2008, 09:55 AM~10780258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the cruiser was lookin clean at da nite life show


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2008, 09:57 PM~10867146
> *:0  :0  :0 DAAAAM TURTLE YOU GET DOWN SERIO TE DEJAS CAER LA GRENA  :worship:  :worship:
> *


GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jun 14 2008, 12:09 AM~10867722
> *the cruiser was lookin clean at da nite life show
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jun 13 2008, 11:09 PM~10867722
> *the cruiser was lookin clean at da nite life show
> *


YEP IT TOOK 3RD IN 26'S NOT BAD FOR 1ST TIME IN SHOW .TURTLE IS GOING TO DO MORE -PAINT TO IT. ( THAT HOMIES GETS DOWN )


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

nice i like it i like the pinstripe flames and the shifter


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 15 2008, 05:23 PM~10875263
> *YEP IT TOOK 3RD IN 26'S NOT BAD FOR 1ST TIME IN SHOW .TURTLE IS GOING TO DO MORE -PAINT TO IT. ( THAT HOMIES GETS DOWN )
> *


thanks javier


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jun 15 2008, 10:06 PM~10877091
> *nice i like it i like the pinstripe flames and the shifter
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 15 2008, 11:46 PM~10877868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 15 2008, 11:50 PM~10877882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 10 2008, 12:04 AM~10836130
> *ANOTHER SMALL PROJECT THAT IM GOING TO START ON FOR THE GOODTIMES JEFE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:36 PM~10884559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:36 PM~10884559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good like always :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:33 PM~10884526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS LOOKING TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jun 16 2008, 08:49 PM~10884712
> *looks good like always :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CONEJO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 16 2008, 09:17 PM~10885019
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS  

WHATS UP JAVIER IS THE VAN READY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 10:05 PM~10885588
> *DAM HOMIE THATS LOOKING TIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE , I WILL HAVE SOME PATTERNS ON IT, CHECK IT OUT TOMORROW


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 16 2008, 10:21 PM~10885734
> *THANKS HOMIE , I WILL HAVE SOME PATTERNS ON IT, CHECK IT OUT TOMORROW
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT FOR DRAMA QUEEN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jun 17 2008, 12:56 PM~10889411
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE......
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:36 PM~10884559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

MR.TURTLE DOING BIG THINGS GOOD JOB BABE!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:33 PM~10884526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 19 2008, 03:17 PM~10908174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn bro looking real good


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 19 2008, 08:14 PM~10909869
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10909965
> *damn bro looking real good
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 19 2008, 04:17 PM~10908174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 20 2008, 12:13 AM~10911131
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 20 2008, 08:43 PM~10917353
> *:0
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: DAM THAT LOOKS FUCKING GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 22 2008, 02:31 PM~10926191
> *:cheesy: DAM THAT LOOKS FUCKING GOOD
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for the Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 22 2008, 05:31 PM~10927258
> *ttt for the Compa
> *


THANKS COMPA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 22 2008, 04:33 PM~10927274
> *THANKS COMPA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking real good bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 01:25 PM~10933174
> *looking real good bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE , GETTING READY FOR OUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND HIGHLAND PARK


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 23 2008, 01:39 PM~10933302
> *
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 23 2008, 02:46 PM~10933388
> *THANKS HOMIE , GETTING READY FOR OUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND HIGHLAND PARK
> *


good luck


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks TTT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

is this a third color on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jun 24 2008, 03:26 PM~10942277
> *is this a third color on the bike :biggrin:
> *


yes sir conejo one more time :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ESCUSE ME................ESTAS CABRON TURTLE!!! IM READY FOR YOU TO PAINT MIJO'S EL CAMINO!!!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 24 2008, 11:05 PM~10945692
> *ESCUSE ME................ESTAS CABRON TURTLE!!! IM READY FOR YOU TO PAINT MIJO'S EL CAMINO!!!
> *


orale pues chucks i think i should be ready soon


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 24 2008, 11:10 PM~10945737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I KNOW WHO IM TAKING MY 5 KIDS BIKES TOO!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 24 2008, 11:10 PM~10945737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man!!! those graphics are different...but pretty damn kool!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 24 2008, 11:18 PM~10945792
> *I KNOW WHO IM TAKING MY 5 KIDS BIKES TOO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE READY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 24 2008, 11:33 PM~10945863
> *lookin good man!!! those graphics are different...but pretty damn kool!!
> *


THANKS CHAMUCO , THEY ARE DIFFERENT BUT I THINK THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 25 2008, 04:10 PM~10945737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good dere bro.

i made a painting stand for frames today but im yet to finish the top part where the headtube goes onto...what did you use to get the frame to sit like that, without it going all the way to the bottom? just another small piece of bar?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

the bar in the front hooks in the hole inside the neck of the bike


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 AM~9893016
> *MY DAUGHTERS FIRST LOWRIDER BIKE PLEASE NO HATERS JUST GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS. THANKS
> *


Thats nice...I would put some slimmer looking tires though.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 26 2008, 09:18 AM~10955240
> *Thats nice...I would put some slimmer looking tires though.
> *


ME TO HOMIE BUT OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY NOT ALOT OF BIKE STORES


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 26 2008, 09:20 AM~10955251
> *ME TO HOMIE BUT OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY NOT ALOT OF BIKE STORES
> *



I know its a bit far but you should come down to the Sante Fe Springs Swapmeet... Theres a couple of stands that sell some really nice stuff... Plus this Swap ain't like no other...they got beer, concerts, BBQ, and fine ass ladies... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 26 2008, 09:23 AM~10955270
> *I know its a bit far but you should come down to the Sante Fe Springs Swapmeet... Theres a couple of stands that sell some really nice stuff... Plus this Swap ain't like no other...they got beer, concerts, BBQ, and fine ass ladies... :biggrin:
> *


SAT AND SUN ? DOWN THE I.5 WHAT EXIT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 26 2008, 09:32 AM~10955311
> *SAT AND SUN  ? DOWN THE I.5 WHAT EXIT
> *



Fri. nights...Sat & Sun mornings till about 4pm...I-5 S. Exit Valley View... Heres the link...

http://www.sfsswapmeet.com/


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 26 2008, 09:36 AM~10955334
> *Fri. nights...Sat & Sun mornings till about 4pm...I-5 S. Exit Valley View... Heres the link...
> 
> http://www.sfsswapmeet.com/
> *



THANKS HOMIE I WILL TRY TO GO NEXT WEEK . WE HAVE OUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN HIGHLAND PARK .


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 26 2008, 09:46 AM~10955376
> *THANKS HOMIE I WILL TRY TO GO NEXT WEEK . WE HAVE OUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN HIGHLAND PARK .
> *


Yeah I'm not sure if we going this year... But hopefully it turns out good!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 26 2008, 09:50 AM~10955399
> *Yeah I'm not sure if we going this year... But hopefully it turns out good!!!
> *


ORALE , THANKS AGAIN


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

real nice paint bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT GOOD JOB BABE!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:12 PM~10985122
> *real nice paint bro. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

one more nice bike coming from big turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 1 2008, 12:44 AM~10987171
> *one more  nice bike coming from big turtle
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jun 30 2008, 10:37 PM~10986568
> *TTT GOOD JOB BABE!!!!!!
> *


thanks babe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 1 2008, 01:50 AM~10987180
> *thanks homie
> *


for real you can get down on some frame bro


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 30 2008, 11:50 PM~10987182
> *thanks babe
> *


yea babe nice :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

pinche tortugation! estas cabron!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jul 1 2008, 06:51 AM~10987810
> *yea babe nice  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 1 2008, 09:09 AM~10988459
> *pinche tortugation! estas cabron!!!!
> *


  ya sabes


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 1 2008, 01:06 AM~10987208
> *for real you can get down on some frame bro
> *


thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jul 1 2008, 06:51 AM~10987810
> *yea babe nice  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE'S MY BABE :angry: :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 15 2008, 11:58 PM~10877893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 11 2008, 02:34 AM~11062128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you getting down looking good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 01:52 AM~11062159
> *damn you getting down looking good
> *


thanks homie , my first complete car hope i get better


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ONE MORE TIME FOR JULIETA'S BIKE "DRAMA QUEEN"

































[/quote]


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 25 2008, 10:51 AM~10948124
> *the bar in the front hooks in the hole inside the neck of the bike
> *


pics of the painting stand please... :biggrin: its gettin a lil sketchy using the floor jack as a stand when i stripe frames, so im lookin to build something like the one your using...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 11 2008, 01:34 AM~11062128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ITS ABOUT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 30 2008, 06:49 PM~10984898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:13 AM~11075827
> *pics of the painting stand please... :biggrin: its gettin a lil sketchy using the floor jack as a stand when i stripe frames, so im lookin to build something like the one your using...
> *


I WILL POST PIC LATER FOR SURE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 13 2008, 09:22 PM~11080815
> *DAMN ITS ABOUT TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


FOR REALS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jul 13 2008, 10:41 PM~11081455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 14 2008, 08:37 AM~11083159
> *I WILL POST PIC LATER FOR SURE
> *


thanks man!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for Compa! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11130292
> *TTT for Compa! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



  TTT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

yo yo yo whats up turtle :biggrin:


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jul 13 2008, 09:41 PM~11081455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jul 21 2008, 08:23 PM~11144259
> *yo yo yo whats up turtle :biggrin:
> *


que onda javier


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

sup with the steering wheel in the back!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 31 2008, 10:55 PM~11231308
> *sup with the steering wheel in the back!
> 
> 
> ...


i think its this one







































:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 1 2008, 08:55 AM~11232342
> *i think its this one
> 
> 
> ...


snap!!!

why didnt you just polish it back out...


----------



## Supreme Bicycle (Jul 22, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD AND DIFFERENT I LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 31 2008, 10:55 PM~11231308
> *sup with the steering wheel in the back!
> 
> 
> ...


still hanging :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 1 2008, 08:28 PM~11237826
> *still hanging  :biggrin:
> *


???????$$$$$$$

I COULD MAKE SOMETHING NICE OUT OF THAT!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Bicycle_@Aug 1 2008, 08:24 AM~11232811
> *LOOKS GOOD AND DIFFERENT I LIKE IT :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 2 2008, 01:09 AM~11240166
> *???????$$$$$$$
> 
> I COULD MAKE SOMETHING NICE OUT OF THAT!
> *


 :biggrin: me too , sorry homie not for sale


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

a bro thats a nice bike i think i saw it on the bike episode of livun the low life


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for my Compa :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

yo turtle...whats up with those pics of the stands??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 13 2008, 11:53 PM~11340215
> *yo turtle...whats up with those pics of the stands???  :biggrin:
> *


shit i forgot sorry i will post later tonight for sure


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Aug 9 2008, 11:26 AM~11300938
> *a bro thats a nice bike i think i saw it on the bike episode of livun the low life
> *


thanks homie ,and yea that was the bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Ay turtle my frame will be be ready for u this week


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 18 2008, 05:05 PM~11375479
> *Ay turtle my frame will be be ready for u this week
> *


cool homie just give me a call


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 2 2008, 11:54 AM~11240275
> *:biggrin: me too , sorry homie not for sale
> *


Your pedals sir


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 12:40 AM~11422966
> *Your pedals sir
> 
> 
> ...


thanks tony o they look really good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn bro thats clean loven the paint


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 1 2008, 08:20 PM~11493642
> *damn bro thats clean loven the paint
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2008, 08:26 PM~11493713
> *X2
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 24 2008, 01:47 PM~11424573
> *thanks tony o they look really good
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

I WILL START PAINTING THIS ONE TOMORROW


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Good work...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

lookin good turtle!! pm me your number again man, i need to talk some business with you..


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 1 2008, 09:18 PM~11494318
> *Good work...
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2008, 11:33 PM~11495189
> *lookin good turtle!! pm me your number again man, i need to talk some business with you..
> *


THANKS CHAMUCO PM SENT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:34 PM~11493815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 2 2008, 12:25 AM~11495357
> *THANKS CHAMUCO  PM SENT
> *


kool..ill be givin you a ring-a-ding tomorrow... :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:43 PM~11493937
> *I WILL START PAINTING THIS ONE TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT JOB :biggrin: UN CHINGO DE FLAKE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Sep 3 2008, 10:22 PM~11513581
> *looking good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks conejo


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2008, 10:40 PM~11513751
> *kool..ill be givin you a ring-a-ding tomorrow... :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 3 2008, 10:46 PM~11513797
> *NICE PAINT JOB  :biggrin: UN CHINGO DE FLAKE
> *


old paint  will be candy orange with some patterns


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2008, 11:57 PM~11513895
> *old paint   will be candy orange with some patterns
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Grande tortuga, que onda compa. Te tengo buenas noticias. Ya estan cortada tu sprocket y petales. Los voy a comensar a soldar manana so te voy a mandar photos. Pero me aquerde que no puedo soldar las dos petales por que no vas a pueder poner las adentro del ollo. Damn homie i just remembered that we need to place the sprocket and crank all at once. Hmm, i'm gonna have to machine the pedals so u can take them off and on. Alright bro i'll send u pics tomorrow night of ur sprocket, fenderbraces , crown and pedals. I'll call u or text u also. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 4 2008, 12:56 AM~11514442
> *:biggrin: Grande tortuga, que onda compa. Te tengo buenas noticias. Ya estan cortada tu sprocket y petales. Los voy a comensar a soldar manana so te voy a mandar photos. Pero me aquerde que no puedo soldar las dos petales por que no vas a pueder poner las adentro del ollo. Damn homie i just remembered that we need to place the sprocket and crank all at once. Hmm, i'm gonna have to machine the pedals so u can take them off and on. Alright bro i'll send u pics tomorrow night of ur sprocket, fenderbraces , crown and pedals. I'll call u or text u also. Peace. :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE, I WILL BE WAITING ON THE PIC. CANT WAIT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:20 AM~11514304
> *ttt
> *



 

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:43 PM~11493937
> *I WILL START PAINTING THIS ONE TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


GETTING IT READY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BASE COAT & PATTERNS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ALL READY CANDY ORANGE FROM ALSA PAINTS BAD ASS CANDY FIRST TIME I USE IT . WILL GO TO CONEJO NEXT FOR SOME STRIPES :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 you painted the inside of the skirts ! and with some patterns now thats quality and attention to detail !!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2008, 01:05 AM~11524172
> *:0  you painted the inside of the skirts ! and with some patterns now thats quality and attention to detail !!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUST TRYING TO GET BETTER, ONE BIKE AT A TIME


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 5 2008, 01:13 AM~11524194
> *THANKS HOMIE  JUST TRYING TO GET BETTER, ONE BIKE AT A TIME
> *


its missing some candy orange silver leafing :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2008, 01:17 AM~11524213
> *its missing some candy orange silver leafing  :0
> *


YUP, THE OWNER WILL TAKE IT TO THE STRIPER  LETS HOPE HE HAS THE SAME IDEA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 5 2008, 01:49 AM~11524119
> *ALL READY CANDY ORANGE FROM ALSA PAINTS BAD ASS CANDY FIRST TIME I USE IT .    WILL GO TO CONEJO NEXT  FOR SOME STRIPES  :0
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CHINGON CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 5 2008, 10:50 PM~11532646
> *REAL CHINGON CARNAL
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 6 2008, 12:00 AM~11532732
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 5 2008, 12:49 AM~11524119
> *ALL READY CANDY ORANGE FROM ALSA PAINTS BAD ASS CANDY FIRST TIME I USE IT .    WILL GO TO CONEJO NEXT  FOR SOME STRIPES  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 6 2008, 08:42 AM~11534144
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

SICK ASS PAINT JOB...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Sep 6 2008, 06:46 PM~11536973
> *SICK ASS PAINT JOB...
> *



thanks homie


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clean paint job homie.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 11:26 PM~11538518
> *Clean paint job homie.
> *



THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 6 2008, 11:04 PM~11538421
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

STARTED ANOTHER ONE TODAY SHOULD BE FINISH BY THE END OF THE DAY


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11549408
> *Looks good Homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey big turtle pm back homie....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Sep 8 2008, 04:49 PM~11551174
> *hey big turtle pm back homie....
> *


sent pm


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 9 2008, 08:00 AM~11556812
> *:wave:
> *



sup, how you been


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 9 2008, 10:22 AM~11556988
> *sup,  how you been
> *


chillin man. just watching everyone else get ready for vegas.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

dude youre on a roll !!! what color this one going to be ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

STARTED PAINTING THE JAMS OF KEEKEE'S CAR :biggrin: 
































[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

JULIETA HAS TO HELP :biggrin: 








































[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 01:28 PM~11559436
> *dude youre on a roll !!! what color this one going to be ?
> *


kandy apple red / with some heart patterns


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 10:01 PM~11564201
> *DON'T KNOW DO YOU *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

you shooting cars now turtle?? if so, how much would you charge to shoot my camry... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 10 2008, 01:10 AM~11565232
> *you shooting cars now turtle?? if so, how much would you charge to shoot my camry... :biggrin:
> *


LET ME CHECK OUT , NOT MUCH


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 10 2008, 01:58 AM~11565296
> *LET ME CHECK OUT , NOT MUCH
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

:biggrin: I like very nice


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 11 2008, 06:47 AM~11574773
> *:biggrin:  I like very nice
> *


THANKS


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey turtle you got my pm homie???


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

damn turtle you move fast, you starting on the monte already, i wanna check it out when its done, i know you gon hook it up tight :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Sep 12 2008, 05:49 PM~11588845
> *damn turtle you move fast, you starting on the monte already, i wanna check it out when its done, i know you gon hook it up tight :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP D WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 13 2008, 12:19 AM~11591758
> *WHAT UP D  WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO
> *


 just chillin chillin


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Sep 13 2008, 09:36 PM~11596786
> *ttt
> *


 TTB J/P J/P LOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn, i should have had you take a quick look at my camry today, it was parked behind the hall in the dirt parking lot...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ONE MORE, GETTING IT READY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR PAINT JET BLACK 

































PATTERNS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11547831
> *STARTED ANOTHER ONE TODAY SHOULD BE FINISH BY THE END OF THE DAY
> 
> 
> ...


WILL FINISH TONIGHT OR TOMORROW MORNING WILL POST PICTURES LATTER


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

very nice work man!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 15 2008, 05:18 PM~11609738
> *very nice work man!!!
> *


THANKS CHAMUCO


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 19 2008, 11:42 PM~10911295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost done just need grips some more stripes


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

That tricycle looks like a mini Overnight Celebrity.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 17 2008, 08:28 PM~11630841
> *That tricycle looks like a mini Overnight Celebrity.
> *


LOL, YUP I TRIED TO DO SOMTHING SIMILAR TO THE COLORS , SAME CLUB


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11547831
> *STARTED ANOTHER ONE TODAY SHOULD BE FINISH BY THE END OF THE DAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR BASE COAT 
































CUSTOMER WANTED HEARTS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR CANDY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 17 2008, 08:28 PM~11630841
> *That tricycle looks like a mini Overnight Celebrity.
> *


  thats my dogg


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 18 2008, 08:08 AM~11633975
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA COMPA  TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 18 2008, 10:53 PM~11641904
> *QUE ONDA COMPA        TTT
> *


Aqui no nomas Compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 17 2008, 11:05 PM~11632574
> *READY FOR CANDY
> 
> 
> ...


ALL PUT TOGETHER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

>


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 5 2008, 12:49 AM~11524119
> *ALL READY CANDY ORANGE FROM ALSA PAINTS BAD ASS CANDY FIRST TIME I USE IT .    WILL GO TO CONEJO NEXT  FOR SOME STRIPES  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 24 2008, 11:10 PM~10945737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 18 2008, 12:00 AM~10894982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 21 2008, 10:53 PM~11662244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11662275
> *
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11662334
> *my favorite
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 21 2008, 11:08 PM~11662350
> *THANKS BRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

[/quote]

ALL PUT TOGETHER


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

firme.......


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Sep 23 2008, 01:32 AM~11673235
> *firme.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for the Compa


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Q-vo Tortuga, hey homie call me tomorrow to remind me to send out ur crown and bike parts. I cut the 3 backing plates as well so my polisher will have them tomorrow. Yeah by the way did u find Speedy's shop pretty easy? U didn't happen to see about a million items i sent him there did u,lol. Yeah i really like working with him he always comes through for us. Peace.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 25 2008, 10:24 PM~11703045
> *:biggrin: Q-vo Tortuga, hey homie call me tomorrow to remind me to send out ur crown and bike parts. I cut the 3 backing plates as well so my polisher will have them tomorrow. Yeah by the way did u find Speedy's shop pretty easy? U didn't happen to see about a million items i sent him there did u,lol. Yeah i really like working with him he always comes through for us. Peace.
> *


I WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW , IT WAS PRETTY EASY TO GET THERE , AND YEA I DID SEE ALL THE PARTS IN THE VAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 25 2008, 10:48 PM~11703320
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 26 2008, 04:12 AM~11704263
> *I WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW , IT WAS PRETTY EASY TO GET THERE , AND YEA I DID SEE ALL THE PARTS IN THE VAN  :biggrin:
> *


Nice, hey i'm leaving the shops to take stuff to mexico. Can't wait to eat some bomb ass tacos de tripa! I'll have ur stuff shipped today. Thanks Turtle. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 26 2008, 09:29 AM~11705823
> *Nice, hey i'm leaving the shops to take stuff to mexico. Can't wait to eat some bomb ass tacos de tripa! I'll have ur stuff shipped today. Thanks Turtle.  :biggrin:
> *


tacos de tripa hel yea , thanks bro for everything


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

getting ready for vegas still watting on some parts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn Turtle, ur bika looks chingona. U should be receiving ur crown tomorrow. Alright homie can't wait to see ur bikla in Vegas. Pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 1 2008, 12:08 AM~11746873
> *Damn Turtle, ur bika looks chingona. U should be receiving ur crown tomorrow. Alright homie can't wait to see ur bikla in Vegas. Pm sent.  :biggrin:
> *


gracias johny


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 1 2008, 12:59 AM~11746830
> *getting ready for vegas still watting on some parts
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK IN LAS VEGAS CARNAL  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 1 2008, 12:25 AM~11746944
> *GOOD LUCK IN LAS VEGAS CARNAL    :biggrin:
> *


gracias homie ojala que le valla bien a mi hija


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 1 2008, 01:27 AM~11746952
> *gracias homie ojala que le valla bien a mi hija
> *


DE NADA CARNAL :biggrin:  YO PIENSO QUE SI LA VA IR BIEN A TU HIJA POR QUE SU BIKE ESTA BIEN FIRME CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 1 2008, 02:08 AM~11746873
> *Damn Turtle, ur bika looks chingona. U should be receiving ur crown tomorrow. Alright homie can't wait to see ur bikla in Vegas. Pm sent.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 09:28 AM~11748956
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT FOR MY PERRITO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 6 2008, 02:32 AM~11789471
> *TTT FOR MY PERRITO
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

a lot of nice bikes


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 7 2008, 08:47 PM~11807556
> *a lot of nice bikes
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Oct 8 2008, 03:18 PM~11814643
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS CONEJO FOR ALL YOUR GOOD WORK


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

good to meet you and the family in person. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 11:30 PM~11855660
> *good to meet you and the family in person.  :cheesy:
> *


GOOD TO MEET YOU TOO JUSTDEEZ


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FELICIDADES TORTUGA FOR THE WIN


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 14 2008, 12:32 AM~11855883
> *FELICIDADES TORTUGA FOR THE WIN
> *


GRACIAS SURENOSBLUES


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

congrats on the win turtle!!! oh yea, dont forget that stuff i was talkin to you about man...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 12:39 AM~11855909
> *congrats on the win turtle!!! oh yea, dont forget that stuff i was talkin to you about man...
> *


THNKS CHAMUCO , I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 14 2008, 01:53 AM~11855963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  NICE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 14 2008, 04:03 PM~11861515
> *:0  :0  :0   NICE
> *



SIMON QUE SI :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11866473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda Tortuga, felicidades en tu victoria carnal. Pinche bikla se mira bien firme. Y no nomas por que te corte unas partes, lol. La pintura me gusta un chingo y tu manera de armar la hace que se mire totalmente original y limpia. Congrats again homie, can't wait to send u pics of the machine that's gonna roll ur display piece after i cut it. Gonna get down on that piece for u guys Turtle, i have some krazy ass ideas on how to make it even krazier than what u probably had planned so we'll defenitly be collabortating on it. Alright carnal al rato te hablo.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 14 2008, 11:32 PM~11866846
> *Que onda Tortuga, felicidades en tu victoria carnal. Pinche bikla se mira bien firme. Y no nomas por que te corte unas partes, lol. La pintura me gusta un chingo y tu manera de armar la hace que se mire totalmente original y limpia. Congrats again homie, can't wait to send u pics of the machine that's gonna roll ur display piece after i cut it. Gonna get down on that piece for u guys Turtle, i have some krazy ass ideas on how to make it even krazier than what u probably had planned so we'll defenitly be collabortating on it. Alright carnal al rato te hablo.
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL , I CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE PARTS THAT WE GOING TO COME UP WITH YOU ARE THE MAN KRAZYKUTTING TTMFT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Oct 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11871996
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CONEJO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 14 2008, 12:53 AM~11855963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 03:42 PM~11872285
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


TTT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 18 2008, 02:07 AM~11901737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR TORTUGA AND HIS FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 18 2008, 01:11 AM~11901750
> *TTT FOR TORTUGA AND HIS FAMILIA  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS SURENOBLUEZ


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 23 2008, 12:38 PM~11952173
> *GOODTIMES TTT
> *


WHAZZ UP CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11959125
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE
> *


GRASIAS SAUL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 23 2008, 11:48 AM~11952237
> *WHAZZ UP CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


AQUI NOMAS HOMIE , Y TU


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Oct 23 2008, 03:07 PM~11954475
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11959134
> *GRASIAS SAUL
> *


  YOU GOT TALENT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11959154
> * YOU GOT TALENT :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ,I HOPE ONE DAY I GET BETTER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11959125
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE
> *


I WILL POST PICTURES OF YOUR WAGON SOON


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THANKS TURTLE I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11959154
> * YOU GOT TALENT :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Oct 24 2008, 04:57 AM~11959993
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 24 2008, 08:58 AM~11960937
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP BIG OL TURTLE.


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Look at u, Tortuga homie u got skillz :biggrin: Sorry i didn't call u today. Didn't go to L.A. after all Mando from Los Angeles car club is coming to Yuma tomorrow so i'm sending all the parts with him :biggrin: I'll call u this weekend. Keep up the chingon work carnal.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 7 2008, 06:41 PM~12094072
> *Look at u, Tortuga homie u got skillz  :biggrin:  Sorry i  didn't call u today. Didn't go to L.A. after all Mando from Los Angeles car club is coming to Yuma tomorrow so i'm sending all the parts with him  :biggrin: I'll call u this weekend. Keep up the chingon work carnal.
> *


gracias carnal i will get at you for sure en estos dias el domingo te llamo


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

something quick for a friend


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 7 2008, 07:04 PM~12094280
> *nice work homie
> *


THANKS MR. 559


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 7 2008, 07:01 PM~12094262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good one day ill see my stroler on here :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Nov 8 2008, 06:03 AM~12097538
> *looks good one day ill see my stroler on here :biggrin:
> *


yes you will , soooooooooooooooon thanks conejo


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 7 2008, 06:59 PM~12094238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 8 2008, 01:23 PM~12099491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :0 damm turtle you got down :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Nov 8 2008, 04:58 PM~12100381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 8 2008, 01:23 PM~12099491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm :0 

there both clean but i still like yours better :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 8 2008, 11:32 PM~12102944
> *dammm  :0
> 
> there both clean but i still like yours better  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE  THANKS


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

nothing but awesome works comes from this topic :thumbsup: to turtle !!


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 11:35 PM~12110189
> *nothing but awesome works comes from this topic :thumbsup: to turtle !!
> *



thanks bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

>


ALL PUT TOGETHER 

























http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/theeartistics818/VALLEY%
[/quote]
what up with that bumper kit on the floor???????


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Nov 15 2008, 09:17 PM~12168336
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  TTT



ILL BE WORKING ON THE STROLER THIS WEEK


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 17 2008, 11:00 PM~12187458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 17 2008, 11:03 PM~12187484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 8 2008, 02:23 PM~12099491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA TORTUGOTA TE LA RIFAS PARA PINTAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 18 2008, 12:07 AM~12188043
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 18 2008, 12:14 AM~12188101
> *QUE ONDA TORTUGOTA TE LA RIFAS PARA PINTAR  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT for some real nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 18 2008, 04:41 PM~12193986
> *I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 04:52 PM~12194137
> *TTT for some real nice work :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 18 2008, 06:16 PM~12194938
> *
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 18 2008, 10:50 PM~12197857
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 18 2008, 05:41 PM~12193986
> *I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 19 2008, 12:11 AM~12198388
> *NICE WORK CARNAL
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN TURTLE IT CAME OUT BADD ASS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 18 2008, 04:41 PM~12193986
> *I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


is this a 16"? :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 20 2008, 08:44 AM~12209449
> *is this a 16"?  :0
> *


no 20''


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looking good turtle. metal work looks good.  :thumbup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 20 2008, 01:17 PM~12211631
> *no 20''
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 20 2008, 02:02 PM~12212019
> *looking good turtle. metal work looks good.  :thumbup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 7 2008, 06:38 PM~12094044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 18 2008, 05:41 PM~12193986
> *I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


these are my favorite types of frames


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 21 2008, 12:21 AM~12218145
> *these are my favorite types of frames
> *



 


MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 21 2008, 01:13 AM~12218383
> *TTT
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 21 2008, 03:16 PM~12223218
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 21 2008, 03:19 PM~12223239
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 22 2008, 12:26 AM~12227059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC CARNAL :biggrin: YA QUIERO TERMINAR MI REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 21 2008, 11:36 PM~12227177
> *NICE PIC CARNAL  :biggrin: YA QUIERO TERMINAR MI REGAL  :biggrin:
> *



gracias carnal


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
put another seat homs, put a banana


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

my wagon that turtle painted came out baaad


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 23 2008, 10:43 PM~12239780
> *my wagon that turtle painted came out baaad
> 
> 
> ...


IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT  , THANKS FOR THE PICTURES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


put another seat homs, put a banana
[/quote]
   
IT WAS THE SEAT THAT MY DAUGHTER CHOSE , AND I THINK IT LOOKS PRETTY GOOD


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 24 2008, 02:10 PM~12244195
> *ttt for Compa
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 24 2008, 01:56 AM~12240409
> *GRACIAS CARNAL
> *


DE NADA CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 24 2008, 01:33 PM~12244416
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> *


Como esta La Familia,tell Comadre & the Julieta I said hi  :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 25 2008, 12:15 PM~12254362
> *Como esta La Familia,tell Comadre & the Julieta I said hi   :wave:
> *



QUE ONDA COMPA LA FAMILIA EASTA BIEN, COMO ESTAN MI GODSONS HOPE THEY ARE DOING GOOD . SALUDOS A LA FAMILIA TAMBIEN


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 26 2008, 12:31 AM~12261581
> *QUE ONDA COMPA LA FAMILIA EASTA BIEN, COMO ESTAN MI GODSONS HOPE THEY ARE DOING GOOD .    SALUDOS A LA FAMILIA TAMBIEN
> *


Aqui no mas puro kicking back,todos estamos bien.Que van aser para Thanks Giving?Give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 26 2008, 09:14 AM~12263087
> *Aqui no mas puro kicking back,todos estamos bien.Que van aser para Thanks Giving?Give me a call :biggrin:
> *


CHIDO I WILL CALL YOU LATER


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 26 2008, 11:18 AM~12264901
> *CHIDO I WILL CALL YOU LATER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

WHAT UP WITH IT TURTLE I SEE YOU STILL GETTING DOWN TIGHT WITH THE PAINTING SKILLS... BUT CHECK ME OUT... 1976 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE I HAVE MORE PICS, HEADREST NOT DONE YET...MY BAD ON THE SIZE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Nov 27 2008, 10:41 PM~12279251
> *WHAT UP WITH IT TURTLE I SEE YOU STILL GETTING DOWN TIGHT WITH THE PAINTING SKILLS... BUT CHECK ME OUT... 1976 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE I HAVE MORE PICS, HEADREST NOT DONE YET...MY BAD ON THE SIZE :biggrin:
> *




looking good dee , i need you to do some work i will call you later


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:10 PM~12279421
> *looking good dee , i need you to do some work i will call you later
> *


 THANKS TURTLE IMMA PM YOU THE # NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE THIS 1


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 18 2008, 03:41 PM~12193986
> *I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


 this is tight looks like a harley 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Nov 28 2008, 11:28 AM~12281562
> *THANKS TURTLE IMMA PM YOU THE # NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE THIS 1
> *


got it will call you later


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Nov 29 2008, 02:49 PM~12289068
> *this is tight looks like a harley
> :thumbsup:
> *




thanks


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:49 AM~9893028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! Does the shifter really work??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the green machine_@Nov 29 2008, 03:42 PM~12289400
> *NICE!! Does the shifter really work??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT FOR MY COMPA BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2008, 02:24 AM~12293233
> *TTT FOR MY COMPA BIG TURTLE
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 1 2008, 01:43 AM~12299913
> *GRACIAS CARNAL
> *


----------



## oldskellwheels (Dec 12, 2007)

no bell?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Dec 1 2008, 04:03 PM~12304325
> *no bell?
> *


i was thinking of a bell


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 18 2008, 05:41 PM~12193986
> *I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


daaam carnal is looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 1 2008, 09:15 PM~12307755
> *daaam carnal is looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Any new paint


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 5 2008, 12:43 AM~12342071
> *Any new paint
> *



I WILL POST LATER


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 5 2008, 02:20 AM~12342183
> *I WILL POST LATER
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT BRO


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT FOR MI TORTUGITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

any new paint :uh: :wave: :420:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Dec 11 2008, 05:55 AM~12398311
> *any new paint  :uh:  :wave:  :420:
> *


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Dec 12 2008, 06:48 PM~12415897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh my stroler turned to a monte carlo cool j/k :biggrin: looks good


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Dec 12 2008, 06:48 PM~12415897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Dec 12 2008, 06:55 PM~12415940
> *oh my stroler turned to a monte carlo cool j/k :biggrin: looks good
> *



LOL :biggrin: ILL GET TO IT :biggrin: THANKS CONEJO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Dec 12 2008, 10:32 PM~12417759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BASHER


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 14 2008, 02:11 AM~12425469
> *LOL  :biggrin:  ILL GET TO IT  :biggrin:    THANKS CONEJO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 14 2008, 02:15 AM~12425482
> *THANKS BASHER
> *


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

[/quote] this mc looks good let me come take some pics before you put the patterns on..


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

>


 this mc looks good let me come take some pics before you put the patterns on..
[/quote]


COOL D YOU KNOW WHERE I LIVE JUST COME BY ,WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THE INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Dec 12 2008, 07:48 PM~12415897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CARNAL  SE MIRA CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 14 2008, 11:53 PM~12432256
> *NICE CARNAL   SE MIRA CHINGON  :biggrin:
> *




GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 10:02 AM~12433973
> *GRACIAS CARNAL
> *


 :0 how much would it run for to get a 16'' frame sprayed it only has a tank body work is all done :biggrin: tangeren with some grafixs :dunno:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 10:20 AM~12434083
> *:0 how much would it run for to get a 16'' frame sprayed it only has a tank body work is all done :biggrin: tangeren with some grafixs :dunno:
> *



150.00


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 12:46 PM~12435276
> *150.00
> *


 :0 sounds like a plan


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 03:27 PM~12436615
> *:0 sounds like a plan
> *



JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 03:30 PM~12436662
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY
> *


ALLRIGHT COOL  ..........HMMMMMM LOOKING TO GET THIS PAINTED TOO :0







G


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 12:46 PM~12435276
> *150.00
> *


HEARS THE FRAME


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 18 2008, 04:41 PM~12193986
> *I STARTED DOING METAL WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FRAME IS FROM THE 805 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 04:27 PM~12437181
> *THIS FRAME IS FROM THE 805 :biggrin:
> *



SIMON QUE SI


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 19 2008, 01:47 AM~12473113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 19 2008, 12:52 AM~12473136
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 19 2008, 12:47 AM~12473113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the style of the frame in the back ground


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 19 2008, 12:47 AM~12473113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 19 2008, 12:58 AM~12473165
> *I like the style of the frame in the back ground
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Dec 19 2008, 05:51 AM~12473890
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS , SUP CONEJO HOW YOU BEEN READY FOR KEEKEE'S MONTE


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 19 2008, 04:21 PM~12478005
> *  THANKS ,  SUP CONEJO HOW YOU BEEN READY FOR KEEKEE'S MONTE
> *


after new years


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Dec 19 2008, 05:42 PM~12478571
> *after new years
> *



cool no problem


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE BIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 12:46 PM~12435276
> *150.00
> *


damm you dropped your prices :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 21 2008, 02:36 PM~12490755
> *damm you dropped your prices  :cheesy:
> *



16IN READY TO PAINT SIMON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good work homie. :thumbsup: Looks like your staying busy.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2008, 11:08 AM~12498187
> *Good work homie.  :thumbsup: Looks like your staying busy.
> *



THANKS ,TRYING TO HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LIL SOMETHING I DID FOR MY NEPHEW NOT A LOWRIDER BIKE


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 24 2008, 04:37 AM~12515071
> *LIL SOMETHING I DID FOR MY NEPHEW    NOT A LOWRIDER BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Turtle pm me your number, im ready to get some paint


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 24 2008, 09:51 PM~12521749
> *Turtle pm me your number, im ready to get some paint
> *




pm sent


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 24 2008, 05:37 AM~12515071
> *LIL SOMETHING I DID FOR MY NEPHEW    NOT A LOWRIDER BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA CHINGON HOMIE  FELIZ NAVIDAD CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 25 2008, 05:47 PM~12526239
> *pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 25 2008, 06:07 PM~12526334
> *SE MIRA CHINGON HOMIE   FELIZ NAVIDAD CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL, FELIZ NAVIDAD Y ANO NUEVO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 26 2008, 02:16 AM~12529226
> *GRACIAS CARNAL,  FELIZ NAVIDAD Y ANO NUEVO
> *


FELIZ AÑO NUEVO QUE EL 2009 TE LLEGUE CON VENDICIONES Y BUENA SALUD PARA TI Y TU FAMILIA TE DECEA TU COMPA SUREÑOSBLUEZ (A.K.A ISAAC) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 21 2008, 02:32 PM~12490736
> *NICE BIKE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 26 2008, 01:56 AM~12529321
> *FELIZ AÑO NUEVO  QUE EL 2009 TE LLEGUE CON VENDICIONES Y BUENA SALUD PARA TI Y TU FAMILIA TE DECEA TU COMPA SUREÑOSBLUEZ (A.K.A ISAAC)  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL QUE TODOS TU DESEOS SE CUMPLAN , FELIZ ANO NUEVO 
A TODA TU FAMILIA Y A TI TAMBIEN


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 02:13 AM~12542238
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  QUE TODOS TU DESEOS SE CUMPLAN  , FELIZ ANO NUEVO
> A TODA TU FAMILIA  Y A TI TAMBIEN
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Q-VO TURTLE :wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda big turtle :biggrin:  no tienes mas fotos de 64 malibu mi tiene 65 ss :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mi carnal tiene un 65 ss unfinished :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 28 2008, 01:23 AM~12542261
> *TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2008, 08:17 PM~12547303
> *Q-VO TURTLE :wave:
> *



QUE ONDA SAUL COMO ESTAMOS ,,


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 28 2008, 08:25 PM~12547363
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 29 2008, 01:24 AM~12549651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA CHINGON UN PROJECTO PERO ME GUSTA 
SI LO QUIRE VENDER NOMAS DIME :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 29 2008, 12:17 PM~12551144
> *NO CARNAL LA UNICA QUE TENGO    DISCULPA
> SE MIRA CHINGON UN PROJECTO  PERO ME GUSTA
> SI LO QUIRE VENDER NOMAS DIME  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin: NO LO VENDE MI JEFITO LE REGALO ESE CARRO A MI CARNAL ES EL PRIMER LOWRIDER DE MI JEFITO LO ARREGLO EN 1978 CON HYDROS Y FLAKE PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LAYING SOME LINES :biggrin: GETTING IT READY FOR SOME KANDY PATTERNS :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 31 2008, 06:43 PM~12572762
> *LAYING SOME LINES  :biggrin: GETTING IT READY FOR SOME KANDY PATTERNS :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  FELIZ AÑO NUEVO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:cheesy: HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND ALL UR FAMILY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 31 2008, 05:48 PM~12572799
> *NICE   FELIZ AÑO NUEVO
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE FELIZ AÑO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2008, 06:08 PM~12572953
> *:cheesy: HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND ALL UR FAMILY!!! :cheesy:
> *



THANKS HOMIE , HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TO HOMIE


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice work again!!!
i want to see more hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 1 2009, 03:29 AM~12575866
> *Nice work again!!!
> i want to see more hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Hope you and your Family had a great New Years


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 2 2009, 02:26 PM~12585715
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Hope you and your Family had a great New Years
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE , HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY DID TO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT FOR BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 3 2009, 02:25 AM~12591926
> *TTT FOR BIG TURTLE
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 19 2008, 05:42 PM~12473086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fade bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 4 2009, 06:38 AM~12600226
> *nice fade bro
> *



THANKS MITCHELL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2009, 05:55 PM~12614421
> *PM SENT
> *



COOL JR. GOT IT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

STILL WAITING FOR MY STROLLER :uh:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 6 2009, 05:47 AM~12620081
> *STILL WAITING FOR MY STROLLER :uh:
> *



stroller is ready to paint , just waiting on some warm weather sorry im taking forever , i have to hang all the parts, they will run with this cold weather  this week is looking good so i might just start on it


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 6 2009, 09:24 AM~12620958
> *stroller is ready to paint , just waiting on some warm weather sorry im taking forever , i have to hang all the parts, they will run with this cold weather    this week is looking good so i might just start on it
> *


I understand im just pullin your chain a little bit i know your taken care of business :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 6 2009, 05:07 PM~12624964
> *I understand im just pullin your chain a little bit i know your taken care of business :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS CONEJO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

WHaT UP BIG TURTLE 

just stoping by to check out my GOOD TIME HOMIES

from STEVE AND THE TRAFFIC FAM
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 8 2009, 12:04 PM~12643302
> *WHaT UP BIG TURTLE
> 
> just stoping by to check out my GOOD TIME HOMIES
> ...



SUP HOMIE ,


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TURTLE THAT MONTE IS COMING OUT BAD ASS MAN :worship: :worship: :worship: TE ESTAS DEJANDO CAER LA GRENA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 10 2009, 10:38 PM~12666888
> *TURTLE THAT MONTE IS COMING OUT BAD ASS MAN  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: TE ESTAS DEJANDO CAER LA GRENA
> *



GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

hello Big Turtle,
i would try to paint my frame myself(pearl paint& patterns) but i have few questions:
-What kind of spraygun did you used?(specifications...just for lowbikes custom paint) 
is it possible by using a spraygun with 2 controls(fluid&fan controls) or i must have it with 3 controls(fluid/air/fan controls)?
-What's the timing for removal the line tape after you sprayed the paint(patterns)?
thanks by advance homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

[/quote]
*DAMN BABY FOR BEING YOUR FIRST CUSTOM CAR I AM VERY PROUD OF U!!!!!
ALOT OF HARD WORK AND DEIDCATION HAS BEEN PUT IN MY RIDE!!! I LOVE U!!!
IM HAPPY U HAVE ALL THOSE HATERZ TALKING SMACK, THANKS TO THEM U ARE DOING WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY 
BIG TURTLE TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

>


*DAMN BABY FOR BEING YOUR FIRST CUSTOM CAR I AM VERY PROUD OF U!!!!!
ALOT OF HARD WORK AND DEIDCATION HAS BEEN PUT IN MY RIDE!!! I LOVE U!!!
IM HAPPY U HAVE ALL THOSE HATERZ TALKING SMACK, THANKS TO THEM U ARE DOING WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY 
BIG TURTLE TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HEY BIG TURTLE SE MIRA BIEN CHINGON EL PAINT JOB EN EL MONTE CARLO  TE AVIENTAS PARA PINTAR CARNAL  TTT FOR YOU


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 31 2008, 05:43 PM~12572762
> *LAYING SOME LINES  :biggrin: GETTING IT READY FOR SOME KANDY PATTERNS :0
> 
> 
> ...


Dayyyummm, pinche Tortugin tienes "skillz". Straight up homie nice work . Dam turtle ur gonna have to come work at our shops one of these weekends, bring whatever project ur workn on and u can get down in our paint booth. If ur doing a full bike build i'll design and kut ur parts here at the shops while ur throwing down some paint. We'll talk bout it some more later homie. Man kan't wait to get u all the literature and brochures so u can start helping us push parts. We'll talk alot this week have to go back to Texas to pick up another ride and more work so i'll have alot of time to chop it up. Peace homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 18 2009, 11:49 PM~12745968
> *Dayyyummm, pinche Tortugin tienes "skillz". Straight up homie nice work . Dam turtle ur gonna have to come work at our shops one of these weekends, bring whatever project ur workn on and u can get down in our paint booth. If ur doing a full bike build i'll design and kut ur parts here at the shops while ur throwing down some paint. We'll talk bout it some more later homie. Man kan't wait to get u all the literature and brochures so u can start helping us push parts. We'll talk alot this week have to go back to Texas to pick up another ride and more work so i'll have alot of time to chop it up. Peace homie.  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE , ONE OF THESE DAYS I WILL HAVE TO GO THERE FOR SURE  

CANT WAIT TO DO SOME BUSINESS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2009, 11:28 PM~12745801
> *HEY BIG TURTLE SE MIRA BIEN CHINGON EL PAINT JOB EN EL MONTE CARLO   TE AVIENTAS PARA PINTAR CARNAL   TTT FOR YOU
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2009, 07:49 PM~12743341
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 13 2009, 07:16 AM~12689789
> *hello Big Turtle,
> i would try to paint my frame myself(pearl paint& patterns) but i have few questions:
> -What kind of spraygun did you used?(specifications...just for lowbikes custom paint)
> ...


i have a iwata , you could use any brand with 3 controls , right after you spray the patterns you coul take the fine tape off


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:11 PM~12767091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 20 2009, 10:29 PM~12767317
> *:worship:
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

GREAT JOB!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 THIS FOO GETS DOWN TTT FOR THE HOMIE LOVE YOUR WORK :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:11 PM~12767091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Jan 20 2009, 10:45 PM~12767542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 21 2009, 05:20 AM~12766401
> *i have a iwata , you could use any brand with 3 controls , right after you spray the patterns you coul take the fine tape off
> *


thanks for the answer :cheesy:  
i like your paints job...to be continued


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 21 2009, 04:23 AM~12768982
> *thanks for the answer :cheesy:
> i like your paints job...to be continued
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

JUST STARTED ON ANOTHER BIKE SHOULD BE DONE TOMORROW


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 21 2009, 08:36 PM~12776800
> *
> *


  


TTT


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Turtle, your a busy man these days. Looks good man keep it up


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 23 2009, 01:30 PM~12793800
> *Turtle, your a busy man these days. Looks good man keep it up
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:49 AM~9893028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE HOMIE !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 23 2009, 03:06 PM~12794134
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE !
> *


X2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Jan 23 2009, 02:06 PM~12794134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Any pics of my frame??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2009, 03:37 PM~12803481
> *Any pics of my frame??
> *



soon basher rain sucks cant spray , ill post some pictures of the frame by monday or tuesday thanks homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 24 2009, 06:17 PM~12804415
> *soon basher rain sucks cant spray  , ill post some pictures of the frame by monday or  tuesday  thanks homie
> *


hey turtle...how r u?...have u done anythin to my frame???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2009, 09:21 PM~12805814
> *hey turtle...how r u?...have u done anythin to my frame???
> *


SOON HOMIE I'LL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

hey what about my frame any pictures :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jan 26 2009, 01:33 PM~12819196
> *hey what about my frame any pictures  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha ,you going to make me look bad :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER+Jan 26 2009, 01:33 PM~12819196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 25 2009, 11:56 PM~12815373
> *SOON HOMIE I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> *


ORALE THANX


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 26 2009, 09:31 PM~12824074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
WHATS UP BASHER , AS SOON I START SPRAYING SOME COLOR ILL POST PICTURES KINDA WINDY CANT PAINT ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME THANKS .



MY PHONE # 818-974-1822


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2009, 09:32 PM~12824089
> *ORALE THANX
> *


COOL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

la raza no tiene paciensia piensan que es 1day paint :biggrin: como andamos turtle


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 11:19 PM~12832787
> *la raza no tiene paciensia piensan que es 1day paint  :biggrin:  como andamos turtle
> *


asi es la raza carnal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 10:19 PM~12832787
> *la raza no tiene paciensia piensan que es 1day paint  :biggrin:  como andamos turtle
> *



AQUI NOMAS ,COMO ESTAMOS SAUL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 27 2009, 10:25 PM~12832868
> *asi es la raza carnal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL COMO ESTAMOS HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 27 2009, 10:15 PM~12832731
> *:biggrin:
> WHATS UP BASHER , AS SOON I START SPRAYING SOME COLOR ILL POST PICTURES KINDA WINDY CANT PAINT ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME THANKS .
> MY PHONE # 818-974-1822
> *


its all good homie, i understand  

im gonna need some more paint from u pretty soon, ill let you know when i call u or pick up my frame


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 28 2009, 08:04 PM~12842501
> *its all good homie, i understand
> 
> im gonna need some more paint from u pretty soon, ill let you know when i call u or pick up my frame
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 28 2009, 08:41 PM~12842995
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 28 2009, 10:32 AM~12835805
> *LOL  COMO ESTAMOS HOMIE
> *


MUY BIEN CARNAL Y COMO ESTAN TU Y TU FAMILIA :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 28 2009, 10:24 PM~12844576
> *MUY BIEN CARNAL Y COMO ESTAN TU Y TU FAMILIA  :cheesy:
> *


bien gracias a dios , i tu homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 21 2009, 09:44 AM~12770719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD COMPA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 31 2009, 11:11 PM~12871727
> *LOOKING GOOD COMPA :0  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2009, 11:44 PM~12879677
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> *


Como esta mi Comadre y la nina?Tell them we said hello :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

hey guys we've been meaning to tell you thanks for dinner it was great hope to do it again some time.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 2 2009, 08:58 AM~12880826
> *Como esta mi Comadre y la nina?Tell them we said hello :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


LA FAMILIA ESTA BIEN GRACIAS , HOPE MY GODSONS & LIL ALEX ARE DOING GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 02:57 PM~12883807
> *hey guys we've been meaning to tell you thanks for dinner it was great hope to do it again some time.
> *



NO PROBLEM IT WAS GOOD TO HAVE YOU GUYS OVER , ANY TIME  JUST LET US KNOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR SOME STRIPING & LEAFING BEFORE THE KANDY :biggrin: 

































AT CONEJOS PINTSTRIPING


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 3 2009, 01:56 AM~12890645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chingon carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2009, 01:00 AM~12890665
> *se mira chingon carnal
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE , COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 3 2009, 02:02 AM~12890673
> *GRACIAS HOMIE , COMO ESTAMOS
> *


MUY BIEN CARNAL :biggrin: TU Y TU FAMILIA COMO ESTAN


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2009, 01:04 AM~12890683
> *MUY BIEN CARNAL  :biggrin:  TU Y TU FAMILIA COMO ESTAN
> *


TODOS ESTAMOS BIEN  GRACIAS A DIOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 3 2009, 02:06 AM~12890693
> *TODOS ESTAMOS BIEN    GRACIAS A DIOS
> *


    HEY HOMIE TU USAS AIRBRUSH CUANDO HACES TU GRAPHICS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2009, 01:28 AM~12890768
> *     HEY HOMIE TU USAS AIRBRUSH CUANDO HACES TU GRAPHICS
> *


NO CARNAL USO UNA PISTOLA PARA TOUCH UPS, O BLENDS MINI HVLP


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2009, 11:49 PM~12890614
> *LA FAMILIA ESTA BIEN GRACIAS , HOPE MY GODSONS & LIL ALEX  ARE DOING GOOD
> *


YEAH WE'RE DOING GOOD TOO COMPA,I'LL TELL THEM YOU SAID HI :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 3 2009, 02:56 AM~12890853
> *NO CARNAL USO UNA PISTOLA PARA TOUCH UPS, O BLENDS  MINI HVLP
> *


orale carnal gracias por la info :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2009, 01:53 PM~12894484
> *orale carnal gracias por la info  :biggrin:
> *



CHIDO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 5 2009, 09:33 PM~12920202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 5 2009, 08:39 PM~12920266
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

oldiescc52

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

here are the pics of the frame...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 5 2009, 11:24 PM~12922490
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice :biggrin: 
Its been for fuckin ever since i been in this bitch
Glad to see nice work is still being done


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Feb 6 2009, 03:40 AM~12923310
> *Nice :biggrin:
> Its been for fuckin ever since i been in this bitch
> Glad to see nice work is still being done
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 5 2009, 10:59 PM~12922185
> *here are the pics of the frame...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 6 2009, 02:55 PM~12927323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

NICE JOB BIG TURTLE IMA LEARN ALOT FROM U!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2009, 02:54 PM~12927876
> *NICE JOB BIG TURTLE IMA LEARN ALOT FROM U!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey turtle!! why don't you buy old frames fix them up and sell them as your brand??
from the looks of it alot of people will buy them all over not just in cali. 

(I WOUNLD LIKE A 25% FEE FOR COMING UP WITH THE IDEA.......PER BIKE :biggrin: )


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

ANOTHER TURTLE CREATION THANX AGAIN


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 06:04 PM~12943949
> *Hey turtle!! why don't you buy old frames fix them up and sell them as your brand??
> from the looks of it alot of people will buy them all over not just in cali.
> 
> ...


I agree and i would make the headbadge for u with a bad ass turtle logo. :biggrin: 
What up homie, been busy i see, that's always a good thing. Hey i'm almost done with the brochure design and poster,shirts so phoenix i should hook u up with em. Hey we need to talk bout ur grills for ur ride so call me this week anytime carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 6 2009, 12:59 AM~12922185
> *here are the pics of the frame...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 06:04 PM~12943949
> *Hey turtle!! why don't you buy old frames fix them up and sell them as your brand??
> from the looks of it alot of people will buy them all over not just in cali.
> 
> ...


NOT A BAD IDEA , 25% :biggrin: OK LOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:37 PM~12946670
> *ANOTHER TURTLE CREATION THANX AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE CONEJO , GLAD YOU LIKE IT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 12:40 AM~12948399
> *I agree and i would make the headbadge for u with a bad ass turtle logo. :biggrin:
> What up homie, been busy i see, that's always a good thing. Hey i'm almost done with the brochure design and poster,shirts so phoenix i should hook u up with em. Hey we need to talk bout ur grills for ur ride so call me this week anytime carnal.  :biggrin:
> *



SUP JOHNNY HOW YOU BEEN , SIMON I WILL CALL YOU TUES, OR WED GRACIAS .


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 9 2009, 12:50 AM~12948454
> *:biggrin: nice
> *


THANKS STR8_CLOWN'N


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 8 2009, 10:55 PM~12947518
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


THANKS COMPA


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> ANOTHER TURTLE CREATION THANX AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> > ANOTHER TURTLE CREATION THANX AGAIN
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> > ANOTHER TURTLE CREATION THANX AGAIN
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 9 2009, 02:50 PM~12952656
> *I LIKE THE COLORS
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 9 2009, 12:18 AM~12948588
> *THANKS COMPA
> *


LLa Sabes Compa :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:37 PM~12946670
> *ANOTHER TURTLE CREATION THANX AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON QUE YES TURTLE GETTING DOWN


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

here are pics of the bondo i did and i was able to primer after work. will start sanding it down tomorrow.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2009, 06:34 PM~12966096
> *CHINGON QUE YES TURTLE GETTING DOWN
> *



gracias perrito


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 10 2009, 10:26 PM~12969032
> *here are pics of the bondo i did and i was able to primer after work. will start sanding it down tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good adam thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Feb 10 2009, 10:38 PM~12969223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:37 PM~12946670
> *ANOTHER TURTLE CREATION THANX AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...




:0 damn you got down on homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 10 2009, 11:35 PM~12969984
> *:0  damn you got down on homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man u get down the frame looks great


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 16 2009, 02:00 PM~13018309
> *man u get down the frame looks great
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT PARA EL TURTLE


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 10 2009, 10:26 PM~12969032
> *here are pics of the bondo i did and i was able to primer after work. will start sanding it down tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMM *looking ggggoooodddd cant wait tell i c it *   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 21 2009, 08:29 PM~13071849
> * TTT PARA EL TURTLE
> *


  GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 AM~13075187
> *DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMM looking ggggoooodddd cant wait tell i c it      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *



 THANKS JR GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2009, 07:07 PM~13111765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chingon tortuga


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 25 2009, 06:26 PM~13111942
> *se mira chingon tortuga
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 26 2009, 10:36 PM~13125402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP!?! TELL THE LADYS I SAID HI!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 08:26 PM~13158471
> *WHATS UP!?! TELL THE LADYS I SAID HI!!
> *


SUP HOW YOU DOING, COOL I WILL


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

lmk when i can pick up my frame


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up tortuga


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13159775
> *lmk when i can pick up my frame
> *


COOL I WILL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 3 2009, 12:05 AM~13161802
> *whazz up tortuga
> 
> 
> ...


COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE MILD 









GOODTIMES


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2009, 06:04 PM~13169920
> *congrats turtle
> *


gracias saul


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2009, 06:07 PM~13111765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   looking good homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 3 2009, 09:36 PM~13172633
> *
> looking good homie
> *


THANKS TROUBLE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2009, 04:11 PM~13168555
> *DRAMA QUEEN  1ST PLACE MILD
> 
> 
> ...


FELICIDADES HOMIE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2009, 01:57 AM~13162144
> *COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL
> *


muy bien carnal y tu familia como esta :biggrin: felicidades por el first´place carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 4 2009, 08:52 PM~13184900
> *FELICIDADES HOMIE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 4 2009, 11:20 PM~13187008
> *muy  bien carnal y tu familia como esta :biggrin: felicidades por el first´place carnal
> *


QUE BUENO QUE ESTES BIEN CARNAL , MI FAMILIA ESTA BIEN GRACIAS , GRACIAS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2009, 04:11 PM~13168555
> *DRAMA QUEEN  1ST PLACE MILD
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRADS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2009, 01:00 AM~13187348
> *QUE BUENO QUE ESTES BIEN CARNAL , MI FAMILIA ESTA BIEN GRACIAS , GRACIAS
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 5 2009, 12:29 AM~13187540
> *CONGRADS
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2009, 02:37 PM~13192542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats rite always doin badass jobs :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT.....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 10 2009, 08:07 PM~13242551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill have more frames for you to do :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 10 2009, 07:07 PM~13242551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flake job Compa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 10 2009, 08:41 PM~13243201
> *ill have more frames for you to do  :biggrin:
> *



COOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 10 2009, 10:23 PM~13244679
> *Nice flake job Compa :0  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2009, 10:33 PM~13244792
> *
> *


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

looks good keep doin the dam thang big turtle.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 10 2009, 08:07 PM~13242551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad to see this went to a good painter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 07:14 PM~13252911
> *Im glad to see this went to a good painter.  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought Turtle was painting it???

































































J/P you get down homie. I might have work for you next month.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 11 2009, 06:44 PM~13252545
> *looks good keep doin the dam thang big turtle.
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 07:14 PM~13252911
> *Im glad to see this went to a good painter.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 12 2009, 04:01 AM~13257215
> *I thought Turtle was painting it???
> J/P you get down homie.  I might have work for you next month.
> *



LOL THANKS RAGUNESS


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TELL THE BABY HAPPY BELATED B DAY FROM THE GIRLS.......LINA N MUCHE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 13 2009, 08:32 AM~13269146
> *TELL THE BABY HAPPY BELATED B DAY FROM THE GIRLS.......LINA N MUCHE
> 
> 
> ...



SHE SAID THANKS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 10 2009, 09:40 PM~13244861
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> *


Ya sabes :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Mar 18 2009, 08:44 PM~13320908
> *lookin good :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CONEJO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 08:52 PM~13320990
> *sweet
> *



THANKS  NOT DONE YET , WILL ADD SOME GOLD KANDY PATTERNS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13321013
> *THANKS    NOT DONE YET , WILL ADD SOME GOLD KANDY PATTERNS
> *


  hows your wifes monte coming?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13321036
> *  hows your wifes monte coming?
> *


ALMOST DONE , WONT BE ADDING KANDY ON IT I THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD WITH OUT IT SHOULD BE OUT FOR SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

LOOKS LOCO HOW THE MONTE COME OUT. HOW U AND THE FAM DOING?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Mar 18 2009, 09:01 PM~13321088
> *LOOKS LOCO HOW THE MONTE COME OUT. HOW U AND THE FAM DOING?
> *


GRACIAS , MONTE ALMOST DONE :biggrin: FAMILIA IS DOING GOOD THANKS .

SUP WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Mar 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13320811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande Tortuga, no manches carnal. Esa bikla esta bien perrona!!!!! :thumbsup: 
Yo homie ur there as a bad ass painter dawgy. Is that frame for Hugo (Electrical Bolt theme) If it is thats all i need to see to design him some chingon partes for that bikla. Alright homie keep up the great work talk to u soon. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 11:50 AM~13326403
> *Grande Tortuga, no manches carnal. Esa bikla esta bien perrona!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> Yo homie ur there as a bad ass painter dawgy. Is that frame for Hugo (Electrical Bolt theme) If it is thats all i need to see to design him some chingon partes for that bikla. Alright homie keep up the great work talk to u soon.  :biggrin:
> *


gracias johny estoy tratando to do beter pero un dia ill be somebody  

la de hugo es otra one before this one


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13320905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT JOB CARNAL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 19 2009, 04:53 PM~13329506
> *NICE PAINT JOB CARNAL
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 22 2009, 10:42 PM~13358138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick work carnal   se va a ver chingon carnal :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2009, 02:53 PM~13376109
> *sick work carnal     se va a ver chingon carnal  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13381556
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


Like always Turtle was kool choping it up with u carnal. U and ur family have always been kool peoples with us and that was kool how u guys remembered my little girl from the picture homie. Hey tell Keekee i havn't forgot bout the TinkerBell as well as with Lisa i gotta hook her up wth that Kross i designed for her. Tell keekee to give a few weeks i'm designing some krazy kids furniture/appliances for Mando and my little girl. My wife wanted me to go spend a G at some fancy store in San Diego that sells kids kustom wood appliances and i was like hell nah i'll design in and make it myself. So i don't know hopefully it comes out alright i'll post up pics. Liz wants it to remind her of Strawberry Shortcakes room,lol.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 25 2009, 12:43 AM~13382603
> *Like always Turtle was kool choping it up with u carnal. U and ur family have always been kool peoples with us and that was kool how u guys remembered my little girl from the picture homie. Hey tell Keekee i havn't forgot bout the TinkerBell as well as with Lisa i gotta hook her up wth that Kross i designed for her. Tell keekee to give a few weeks i'm designing some krazy kids furniture/appliances for Mando and my little girl. My wife wanted me to go spend a G at some fancy store in San Diego that sells kids kustom wood appliances and i was like hell nah i'll design in and make it myself. So i don't know hopefully it comes out alright i'll post up pics. Liz wants it to remind her of Strawberry Shortcakes room,lol.
> *


GRACIAS JOHNY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA ARE COOL PEOPLE TOO, YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY MY HOUSE WHEN YOUR OUT HERE , JUST CALL ME AND WILL HAVE A CARNE ASADA ON ME


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 26 2009, 02:35 AM~13393643
> *TTT
> *


SUP PERRITO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 24 2009, 02:03 PM~13375635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats some good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 28 2009, 12:45 AM~13414051
> *:0  Thats some good shit :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 28 2009, 01:36 AM~13414014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 28 2009, 01:05 AM~13414114
> *NICE CARNAL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

nice work man


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805orDie_@Mar 30 2009, 10:09 PM~13439425
> *nice work man
> *


thanks homie


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 21 2009, 03:27 AM~13344094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job!
anymore updates on this lil tiger frame? 
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 31 2009, 12:26 PM~13444424
> *nice job!
> anymore updates on this lil tiger frame?
> :biggrin:
> *


yes i just finished  ill post in a minute


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

PARTS FOR A 66 IMPALA


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 27 2009, 12:00 AM~13404410
> *GRACIAS JOHNY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA ARE COOL PEOPLE TOO, YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME BY MY HOUSE WHEN YOUR OUT HERE , JUST CALL ME AND WILL HAVE A CARNE ASADA  ON ME
> *


Simon carnal, ya dijiste bro. Next time we're up in L.A. we'll have some carnitas and drink a few Coronas and kick it Turtle. Keep up the good work by the way homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Apr 1 2009, 10:12 PM~13461294
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 28 2009, 12:36 AM~13414014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

here is a look at the flyer. i will drop some off for you to pass out tomorrow. spread the word


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 2 2009, 09:25 PM~13470980
> *here is a look at the flyer. i will drop some off for you to pass out tomorrow. spread the word
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS GOOD ADAM , CANT WAIT ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 28 2009, 12:36 AM~13414014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB, LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID+Apr 3 2009, 09:44 PM~13479985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS MANNY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT.....


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 08:06 AM~13516253
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq355/GOODTIMES805BIKECLUB/l_d2c27bad329f46dabd382ce828d51e[IMG]
[url=http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq355/GOODTIMES805BIKECLUB/l_f028fc9cb5ba46b597c3976f5b51bc711.jpg]http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq355/G...6f5b51bc711.jpg[/url]








































here r some pics from the show on sunday


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 12 2009, 01:04 AM~13551688
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE GOODTIMES TTT
> *


thanx bro n we still got more to come!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 13 2009, 02:21 PM~13563220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


once again left me as a happy customer :biggrin: 

TTT for big turtle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 03:29 PM~13563296
> *once again left me as a happy customer  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for big turtle!!!!!!!!!
> *


  

GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 13 2009, 02:21 PM~13563220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good,,

good job GOODTIMES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 13 2009, 04:53 PM~13563992
> *Looks good,,
> 
> good job GOODTIMES
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :wave: Supp Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 14 2009, 11:17 PM~13580224
> *ttt :wave: Supp Compa
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP COMO ESTAMOS SAY HELLO TO THE FAMILIA


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

NICE WORK CAMARON!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Apr 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13580897
> *NICE WORK CAMARON!!
> *


GRACIAS CAMARON


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2009, 10:05 PM~13580710
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMP  COMO ESTAMOS  SAY HELLO TO THE FAMILIA
> *


Aqui no mas Compa,puro kicking back... :biggrin: Tell Comadre & the baby we said hi :wave:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 15 2009, 09:07 PM~13589188
> *Aqui no mas Compa,puro kicking back... :biggrin: Tell Comadre & the baby we said hi :wave:
> *


  orale


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Waaa sapppening carnal, hey homie big thanks G. Sal told me that u were puttn in some good words for me to the fellas so much thanks Turtle, that means alot to me coming from u carnal. Chicanos helpn out Chicanos is the best carnal. Hey i'll be all over L.A. tomorrow and am stoppn at Pro Hopper to pick up a big order, let me know if u want to me at that one spot Beeps (bomb ass milkshakes and food) so we can talk some Biz. Alrato carnal.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 11:38 PM~13602351
> *Waaa sapppening carnal, hey homie big thanks G. Sal told me that u were puttn in some good words for me to the fellas so much thanks Turtle, that means alot to me coming from u carnal. Chicanos helpn out Chicanos is the best carnal. Hey i'll be all over L.A. tomorrow and am stoppn at Pro Hopper to pick up a big order, let me know if u want to me at that one spot Beeps (bomb ass milkshakes and food) so we can talk some Biz. Alrato carnal.    :biggrin:
> *


SIMON CARNAL I WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 3 2009, 01:58 AM~12890654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 20 2009, 11:40 AM~13630335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13635875
> *que onda turtle
> *


AQUI NOMAS CARNAL , COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 21 2009, 12:33 AM~13639309
> *AQUI NOMAS CARNAL , COMO ESTAMOS
> *


muy bien carnal con un chingo de trabajo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2009, 01:41 AM~13639624
> *muy bien carnal con un chingo de trabajo  :biggrin:
> *


que bueno siempre es bueno tener jale


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ONE MORE TIME FOR DRAMA QUEEN


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 more changes turtle


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 22 2009, 06:38 PM~13660797
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR DRAMA QUEEN
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see it, mando its going to be bad ass!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 22 2009, 08:36 PM~13660779
> *que bueno siempre es bueno tener jale
> *


simon que si carnal :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13660847
> *:0 more changes turtle
> *



LO QUE ES NO TRABAJAR :biggrin: I FIND STUFF TO DO :biggrin: 




QUE ONDA SAUL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT PARA MI COMPA BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 22 2009, 08:56 PM~13661019
> *Can't wait to see it, mando its going to be bad ass!
> *


  thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2009, 12:55 AM~13674495
> * TTT PARA MI COMPA BIG TURTLE
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> ONE MORE TIME FOR DRAMA QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> > ONE MORE TIME FOR DRAMA QUEEN
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> > ONE MORE TIME FOR DRAMA QUEEN
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DAMN BRO..UR BIKE'S GONNA BE BADASS...HOPE ILL C IT SOON!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13683914
> *Hijole aqui vamos dehuelta, man it was almost the same time last year that u tore it down que no carnal. Shiiit i know ur gonna get down on it Turtle. Was real cool kickn it with our families at BEEPS homie. We'll hang out again next time i go up there carnal. Alrato homie.
> *


YUP ALMOST THE SAME TIME :biggrin: IT WAS COOL KICKING IT WITH OUR FAMILIAS  NEXT TIME YOUR OUT HERE LET ME KNOW ILL HAVE KEEKEE COOK DINNER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 23 2009, 05:38 AM~13660797
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR DRAMA QUEEN
> 
> 
> ...


Que ondas Tortuga?  

Nice pile of TNT parts you got :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Apr 27 2009, 09:48 PM~13711931
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT SUP COMPA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 29 2009, 10:38 PM~13739108
> *TTT  SUP COMPA
> *


Puro kicking back Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2009, 01:52 PM~13744133
> *Puro kicking back Compa
> *


CHIDO CHIDO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2009, 09:32 PM~13775127
> *TTT.....
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13660797
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR DRAMA QUEEN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 7 2009, 09:25 AM~13813843
> *:wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA TORTUGA QUE HAY DE NUEVO HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 8 2009, 02:40 AM~13823841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GOLDLEAF CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 8 2009, 02:41 AM~13823843
> *NICE GOLDLEAF CARNAL
> *


gracias 
conejo pinstriping in sylmar did it i just sanded and fixed the dent & cleared it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 8 2009, 04:40 PM~13829014
> *gracias
> conejo pinstriping in sylmar did it i just sanded and fixed the dent & cleared it
> *


i luv it!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 03:57 PM~13829240
> *i luv it!
> *



THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT.....


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

nice work man


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805orDie_@May 21 2009, 02:54 PM~13960028
> *nice work man
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA BIG TURTLE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 11:06 PM~13965219
> *QUE ONDA BIG TURTLE  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AQUI NOMAS CARNAL , COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2009, 11:22 PM~13965358
> *AQUI NOMAS CARNAL , COMO ESTAMOS
> *


muy bien carnal :biggrin: y tu y tu familia como estan :biggrin: mi carnal esta vendiendo su 65 malibu ss :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

"DRAMA QUEEN" ONE MORE TIME , GETTING IT READY FOR SAN BERDOO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 11:36 PM~13965513
> *muy bien carnal  :biggrin: y tu  y tu familia como estan  :biggrin: mi carnal esta vendiendo su 65 malibu ss  :biggrin:
> *


BIEN CARNAL GRACIAS , ORALE CUANTO QUIERE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PAINT JOBS CARNAL  TE AVIENTAS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2009, 11:49 PM~13965647
> *BIEN CARNAL GRACIAS , ORALE CUANTO QUIERE
> *


CREO QUE 5500 DLLS EL CARRO TIENE OG 283 NEW INTERIOR RE CHROMED BUMPERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 11:52 PM~13965681
> *NICE PAINT JOBS CARNAL   TE AVIENTAS    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 11:58 PM~13965746
> *CREO  QUE 5500 DLLS EL CARRO TIENE OG 283 NEW INTERIOR RE CHROMED BUMPERS  :biggrin:
> *


CHIDO NO ESTA MAL EL PRECIO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13965608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AMNN...IS THAT ALEX'S BIKE???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2009, 11:59 PM~13965761
> *CHIDO NO ESTA MAL  EL PRECIO
> *


 :biggrin:   LE TE MANDO UNAS FOTOS PARA QUE VEAS EL INTERIOR Y EL MOTOR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13965864
> *AMNN...IS THAT ALEX'S BIKE???
> *


WHAT ALEX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2009, 11:47 PM~13966140
> *WHAT ALEX
> *


FROM UR BIKE CHAPTER


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@May 22 2009, 07:25 PM~13973791
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SUP JAVIER


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

sup turtle


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey whats up turtle....just wanted to see how you guys r doing....by the way we where thinking of a lil bit of flake under that candy. we'll talk later.  
have a good weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13984935
> *Hey whats up turtle....just wanted to see how you guys r doing....by the way we where thinking of a lil bit of flake under that candy. we'll talk later.
> have a good weekend :biggrin:
> *



we doing good thanks ,long weekend :biggrin: flake no problem


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

sup basher how you doing


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14021726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD TORTUGA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14021766
> *LOOKIN GOOD TORTUGA  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS CAMARADA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 27 2009, 11:41 PM~14021797
> *GRACIAS CAMARADA
> *


SILVER LEAF AND STRIPES ARE NEXT , WILL TAKE IT TO CONEJO ON SUNDAY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 27 2009, 11:41 PM~14021797
> *GRACIAS CAMARADA
> *


de nada carnal :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 12:13 AM~14058466
> *
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA TORTUGA COMO ESTA LA FAMILIA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 1 2009, 12:39 AM~14058625
> *QUE ONDA TORTUGA COMO ESTA LA FAMILIA  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


bien bien gracias y tu


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 1 2009, 03:47 PM~14063886
> *bien bien gracias y tu
> *


muy bien carnal aqui aguantando el calor :biggrin:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2009, 01:29 AM~14069813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 1 2009, 10:48 PM~14068568
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 2 2009, 02:33 AM~14069820
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

julieta "drama queen" in the lowrider girls mag.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:44 PM~14079152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 3 2009, 01:17 AM~14079823
> *  COMO ESTAMOS  CARNAL
> *


MUY BIEN CARNAL AQUI AGUANTANDO EL CALOR :biggrin: Y TU COMO ESTAS CARNAL


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:44 PM~14079152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  congrats homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 3 2009, 11:46 AM~14082679
> *  congrats homie
> *


GRACIAS BASHER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:44 PM~14079152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 4 2009, 12:59 PM~14094370
> *T T T CARNAL
> *


  GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2009, 09:44 PM~14079152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GASP!!!!! :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for my Compa


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 21 2009, 11:42 PM~13965572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 8 2009, 09:42 AM~14125112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 1ST IN 16INCH MILD


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 9 2009, 11:08 PM~14146793
> *DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 1ST IN 16INCH MILD
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 11:33 PM~14134726
> *TTT for my Compa
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS FLEETANGEL


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 9 2009, 11:08 PM~14146793
> *DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 1ST IN 16INCH MILD
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! CONGRATS TO JULIE AND THE TURTLE FAMILY!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 9 2009, 10:08 PM~14146793
> *DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 1ST IN 16INCH MILD
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB GUYS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Jun 11 2009, 08:29 PM~14165575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS ADAM


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

T.T.T..................


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice meeting you last week homie.  I will be talking to you soon about some stuff I need done.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2009, 11:55 PM~14191809
> *Nice meeting you last week homie.    I will be talking to you soon about some stuff I need done.
> *


COOL IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS TOO , JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for my Compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 09:33 AM~14193721
> *YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SUP COMPA , THANKS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 15 2009, 10:36 PM~14203370
> *SUP COMPA , THANKS
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2009, 03:52 PM~14220509
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT for quality paint jobs.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 12:25 AM~14225193
> *TTT for quality paint jobs.
> *


THANKS


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 3 2009, 12:44 AM~14079152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you get more of the pic on the right.........




........those are some kick ass paint jobs homie.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my Compa


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2009, 11:25 PM~14225193
> *TTT for quality paint jobs.
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 19 2009, 01:04 PM~14239798
> *can you get more of the pic on the right.........
> ........those are some kick ass paint jobs homie.
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 19 2009, 03:34 PM~14241084
> *ttt for my Compa
> *


GRACIAS COMPA , SALUDOS A LA FAMILIA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 20 2009, 02:38 PM~14248804
> *GRACIAS COMPA , SALUDOS A LA FAMILIA
> *


Simon Compa,tell the Familia we said Hi too! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: Happy Fathers Day Compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 21 2009, 10:53 PM~14258582
> *:biggrin: Happy Fathers Day Compa :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS COMPA ,  IGUAL MENTE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 22 2009, 01:58 PM~14263981
> *GRACIAS COMPA ,   IGUAL MENTE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jun 24 2009, 03:52 PM~14285593
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: QUE ONDA TORTUGA COMO ESTAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

bien gracias carnal y tu


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

NICE BIKE BRO !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 25 2009, 02:47 PM~14296323
> *bien gracias carnal y tu
> *


muy bien carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA TORTUGA :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

how's it going turtle??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 02:50 PM~14296348
> *NICE BIKE BRO !
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 30 2009, 11:40 AM~14340295
> *how's it going turtle??
> *


GOOD BASHER THANKS , HOW ABOUT YOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

NEW PARTS COMING SOON


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Jun 30 2009, 12:55 PM~14341605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your going faced?? :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my Compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 1 2009, 09:32 AM~14350300
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS AGAIN JOEL FOR YOUR BUISNESS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

New parts look good homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 30 2009, 12:54 PM~14341599
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


NO PROBLEM !


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 1 2009, 03:18 PM~14353688
> *New parts look good homie
> *



THANKS MR.559


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO POST THE PICS TURTLE!!!!! :0 :twak: :nono:


----------



## gootch (Jun 22, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 1 2009, 06:35 PM~14355648
> *YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO POST THE PICS TURTLE!!!!!  :0  :twak:  :nono:
> *




HAHAHAHA SUP ADAM , YOU KNOW ME CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 2 2009, 07:19 AM~14360699
> *HAHAHAHA SUP ADAM , YOU KNOW ME CANT WAIT  :biggrin:
> *


 YEA I KNOW!! HAVEN'T YOU EVER HEARD OF A SUPRISE!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 2 2009, 03:17 PM~14364458
> *YEA I KNOW!! HAVEN'T YOU EVER HEARD OF A SUPRISE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 2 2009, 02:41 PM~14364729
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

hi turtle :wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Turtle it was good hanging out with you yesterday....I'm glad our daughters got to meet and play. Cant wait to see your photshopped pics later


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jul 5 2009, 11:00 AM~14384682
> *Turtle it was good hanging out with you yesterday....I'm glad our daughters got to meet and play. Cant wait to see your photshopped pics later
> *


SUP COOL TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT IN VEGAS ,THE GIRLS HAD FUN SEE YOU SOON .

FOTOSHOP COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neu exposure socal_@Jul 3 2009, 05:44 PM~14375282
> *hi turtle :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

sup! how r things coming along?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda big turtle


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 7 2009, 09:33 PM~14408268
> *sup! how r things coming along?
> *


I STARTED ON THE METAL WORK ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 8 2009, 02:19 AM~14409737
> *I STARTED ON THE METAL WORK ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW
> *


do I smell a new frame for drama queen :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 8 2009, 09:15 AM~14411304
> *do I smell a new frame for drama queen :0
> *


 :biggrin: NOPE I LIKE THAT FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 8 2009, 08:15 AM~14411304
> *do I smell a new frame for drama queen :0
> *


NO, TRY THE OWNER OF THE EXORCIT TRIKE HAS A LIL SISTER THAT WANTS A LIL SOMETHING DONE BY HER BESTFRIENDS DADDY. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 9 2009, 08:11 AM~14421871
> *NO, TRY THE OWNER OF THE EXORCIT TRIKE HAS A LIL SISTER THAT WANTS A LIL SOMETHING DONE BY HER BESTFRIENDS DADDY. :biggrin:
> *



 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

THANX TURTLE 1st PLACE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:40 AM~14466733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS CONEJO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Q-VO BIG TURTLE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt for the fulltimer turtle


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

always liked this bike i always see you guys setting it up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 23 2009, 02:05 AM~14557656
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE
> *


X2~!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 14 2009, 02:31 AM~14466560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that john jr stroller


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jul 22 2009, 09:09 PM~14555774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QUE ONDA CARNAL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 24 2009, 09:54 AM~14569215
> *
> QUE ONDA CARNAL COMO ESTAMOS
> *


muy bien carnal con un chingo de calor :biggrin: como estan tu y familia carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 22 2009, 10:53 PM~14556976
> *always liked this bike i always see you guys setting it up
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 23 2009, 03:32 PM~14562898
> *is that john jr stroller
> *



YUP


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ESTAMOS BIEN GRACIAS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 24 2009, 10:27 AM~14569481
> *ESTAMOS BIEN GRACIAS
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 14 2009, 05:40 AM~14466733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS! TURTLE DID A GREAT! GREAT JOB! TTT!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice bikes over here  TTT :yes:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jul 24 2009, 04:35 PM~14573879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA CARNAL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 26 2009, 02:57 AM~14583574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what happens with this. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 AM~9893016
> *MY DAUGHTERS FIRST LOWRIDER BIKE PLEASE NO HATERS JUST GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS. THANKS[/size][/color]
> *


Looks clean, nice work :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14590883
> *Looks clean, nice work  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh shit my bad I didn't mean to put that stupid face, my bad bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2009, 11:36 PM~14590602
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL
> *


AQUI NOMAS TRABAJANDO , Y TU


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2009, 11:37 PM~14590619
> *Cant wait to see what happens with this.  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jul 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14590883
> *Looks clean, nice work  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP TURTLE .....


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

NICE WORK :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 04:51 PM~14597289
> *WHATS UP TURTLE .....
> *



SUP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 14 2009, 01:31 AM~14466560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 26 2009, 05:57 AM~14583574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't whaite to see it finish verry nice !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

THANKS TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Jul 27 2009, 10:34 PM~14601000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



happy you like it


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 10:31 PM~14600966
> *NICE!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks , i will get some pictures of the frame


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking tight


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 28 2009, 12:45 PM~14605642
> *Looking tight
> *


THANKS


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 28 2009, 09:32 PM~14611265
> *THANKS
> *


*SUP MR TURTLE YOU THINK YOU CAN ADD SOME COOL PATTERNS TO THIS OR YOU NEED TO RE PAINT IT LMK...................GT*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jul 28 2009, 09:45 PM~14611432
> *SUP MR TURTLE YOU THINK YOU CAN ADD SOME COOL PATTERNS TO THIS OR YOU NEED TO RE PAINT IT LMK...................GT
> 
> 
> ...


simon i could let me know


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 28 2009, 11:01 PM~14612328
> *simon i could  let me know
> *


*GOING TO THE 818 THIS WEEKEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GT*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MY BOY BE FUKING UP THE GAME BIG UP'S 2 BIG TURTLE FOR ALL THE HARD WORK THAT GOES ON THESE BIKES


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

yoo hoo its done :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE+Jul 29 2009, 01:45 AM~14613064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL SEE YOU HERE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

COOL CONEJO , ILL PASS BY LATER THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 29 2009, 01:54 PM~14617632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 29 2009, 02:25 PM~14617981
> *NICE COLOR!!!
> *



SIMON


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jul 29 2009, 04:17 PM~14619150
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo tortuga


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 29 2009, 08:01 PM~14621894
> *q-vo tortuga
> *



aqui nomas , como estamos


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2009, 12:45 AM~14613064
> *MY BOY BE FUKING UP THE GAME BIG UP'S 2 BIG TURTLE FOR ALL THE HARD WORK THAT GOES ON THESE BIKES
> *


x2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 30 2009, 08:11 AM~14625724
> *x2
> *



THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 29 2009, 01:54 PM~14617632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS UP AND PERSONAL LOOKS WAY BETTER IN PERSON AND THE COLOR IS BAD ASS GOOD JOB HOMEBOY


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

que onda turtle te estas dejando caer la grena con esos jales nice work :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 30 2009, 10:48 PM~14634816
> *SEEN THIS UP AND PERSONAL LOOKS WAY BETTER IN PERSON AND THE COLOR IS BAD ASS GOOD JOB HOMEBOY
> *


GRACIAS CHUCH


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS SAUL , COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*DA PARTY HAS BEGUN ''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN'' PROGRESS REPORT*  

BIG TURTLE DOING HIS PART NOW THANKS PERRITO FOR THE HARD WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*HEY BIG TURTLE I TOLD MY HOMIE ABOUT YOUR WORK AND SHOWED HIM A FEW PICS OF THE BIKES YOU HAVE PAINTED SO HE GOT HIS BIKES LOADED AND HEADING YOUR WAY HES STARTING HIS OWN CLUB *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 06:28 PM~14642123
> *HEY BIG TURTLE I TOLD MY HOMIE ABOUT YOUR WORK AND SHOWED HIM A FEW PICS OF THE BIKES YOU HAVE PAINTED SO HE GOT HIS BIKES LOADED AND HEADING YOUR WAY HES STARTING HIS OWN CLUB
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 06:28 PM~14642123
> *HEY BIG TURTLE I TOLD MY HOMIE ABOUT YOUR WORK AND SHOWED HIM A FEW PICS OF THE BIKES YOU HAVE PAINTED SO HE GOT HIS BIKES LOADED AND HEADING YOUR WAY HES STARTING HIS OWN CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


Dayyyyuumm that truck needs to show up to Karzicon for parts when ur done with it Turtle :biggrin: Good work Turtle man i just looked back at ur topic and dayuum carnal u've been puttin it down. Hit me up when u get a chance loc's. peace.


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:uh: :wave: :worship: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 31 2009, 06:53 PM~14642373
> *Dayyyyuumm that truck needs to show up to Karzicon for parts when ur done with it Turtle  :biggrin:  Good work Turtle man i just looked back at ur topic and dayuum carnal u've been puttin it down. Hit me up when u get a chance loc's. peace.
> *


gracias johny , ill give you a call manana


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14642123
> *HEY BIG TURTLE I TOLD MY HOMIE ABOUT YOUR WORK AND SHOWED HIM A FEW PICS OF THE BIKES YOU HAVE PAINTED SO HE GOT HIS BIKES LOADED AND HEADING YOUR WAY HES STARTING HIS OWN CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 06:28 PM~14642123
> *HEY BIG TURTLE I TOLD MY HOMIE ABOUT YOUR WORK AND SHOWED HIM A FEW PICS OF THE BIKES YOU HAVE PAINTED SO HE GOT HIS BIKES LOADED AND HEADING YOUR WAY HES STARTING HIS OWN CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :roflmao:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 05:28 PM~14642123
> *HEY BIG TURTLE I TOLD MY HOMIE ABOUT YOUR WORK AND SHOWED HIM A FEW PICS OF THE BIKES YOU HAVE PAINTED SO HE GOT HIS BIKES LOADED AND HEADING YOUR WAY HES STARTING HIS OWN CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


SUUUUUUUUUN BITCH DAM


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 31 2009, 08:41 PM~14643305
> *:uh:  :wave:  :worship:  :wave:
> *




sup conejo see you on monday sorry


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

HOLA :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Aug 3 2009, 12:51 PM~14660879
> *HOLA  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: hola :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14661294
> *:biggrin: hola  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ANY PICTURE YET :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 2 2009, 06:38 PM~14655089
> *
> *


WHATS GOING ON?? PICS?? PM ME.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 6 2009, 08:11 AM~14692058
> *WHATS GOING ON?? PICS?? PM ME.
> *



cool im waiting on some extra welds and i will sorry lisa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 29 2009, 01:54 PM~14617632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14699593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I LIKE IT. IT LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 6 2009, 10:03 PM~14699632
> *:thumbsup: I LIKE IT. IT LOOKS REAL GOOD
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

its a nice bike just get a maching seat


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 08:58 PM~14699563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this gonna be a three wheeler? if not where are the speaker boxes going? i cant wait to see this one done!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Aug 6 2009, 10:34 PM~14700005
> *its a nice bike just get a maching seat
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 6 2009, 11:54 PM~14700524
> *is this gonna be a three wheeler? if not where are the speaker boxes going? i cant wait to see this one done!!!!!!
> *


NOT A THREE WHEELER ITS GOING TO LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I LIKE DAT NAME :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2009, 10:03 AM~14702602
> *NOT A THREE WHEELER  ITS GOING TO LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD WORK PERRITO THE PRICES NEED 2 GO UP SINCE PEOPLE GET ALL PICK-E LOKO 2 MUCH DETAIL TIME AND ENERGY YOU GOT DOWN HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2009, 10:03 AM~14702602
> *NOT A THREE WHEELER  ITS GOING TO LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2009, 09:03 AM~14702602
> *NOT A THREE WHEELER  ITS GOING TO LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holly shit!!!!!! sorry for cussing but thats bad ass!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BIG TURTLE I NEED NEXT GOT MY LIL BOY HIS 1ST LIL PROJECT AND YOU THE MAN FOR THE JOB


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 08:44 AM~14692751
> *cool  im waiting on some extra welds  and i will  sorry lisa
> *


no problem i'll have kiki whip you later :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Aug 7 2009, 10:42 AM~14702945
> *:0  I LIKE DAT NAME  :cheesy:
> *



thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 7 2009, 10:58 AM~14703079
> *:0 holly shit!!!!!! sorry for cussing but thats bad ass!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2009, 03:10 PM~14706101
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


is it yours or are you painting it for someone? if its yours plz keep us all posted on this build!!!!!!you should mass produce those and make a killing!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Aug 7 2009, 10:45 AM~14702973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias loko


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 09:01 PM~14699593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie looks good i like it


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan+Aug 7 2009, 10:51 PM~14708937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




COOL DROP IT OFF


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2009, 11:03 PM~14709044
> *GRACIAS
> COOL  DROP IT OFF
> *


GRACIAS PERRITO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut it dew turtle


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2009, 10:03 AM~14702602
> *NOT A THREE WHEELER  ITS GOING TO LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2009, 12:05 AM~14709459
> *wut it dew turtle
> *


SUP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS CONEJO


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

sup turtle i gotta scrach on my frame :tears: can u hook me up?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 10 2009, 06:05 PM~14729255
> *sup turtle i gotta scrach on my frame :tears: can u hook me up?
> *



YES SIR NEED TO CHECK IT OUT LET ME KNOW


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2009, 09:16 PM~14730648
> *YES SIR  NEED TO CHECK IT OUT  LET ME KNOW
> *


whenever u have time


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 10 2009, 09:25 PM~14731557
> *whenever u have time
> *


COOL CALL ME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 06:28 PM~14642123
> *HEY BIG TURTLE I TOLD MY HOMIE ABOUT YOUR WORK AND SHOWED HIM A FEW PICS OF THE BIKES YOU HAVE PAINTED SO HE GOT HIS BIKES LOADED AND HEADING YOUR WAY HES STARTING HIS OWN CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I SAW THIS VAN LAST SATURDAY IN THE VALLEY!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 12:20 PM~14736431
> *HEY I SAW THIS VAN LAST SATURDAY IN THE VALLEY!!!
> *


 :biggrin: simon in front of my house :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 11 2009, 02:42 PM~14737714
> *:biggrin:  simon in front of my house  :biggrin:
> *


IT ALSO HAD SOME MORE BIKES ON THE SIDEWALK...DOES HE SELL BIKES?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

small project


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 11 2009, 12:29 AM~14732817
> *COOL  CALL ME
> *


u want a pic?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 11 2009, 09:24 PM~14741488
> *u want a pic?
> *











its not that big


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 PM~14741853
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 CHINGADO :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

wats up turtle :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 12 2009, 09:27 AM~14745836
> *wats up turtle :wave:
> *




chillin sup with you how you been


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 12:20 PM~14736431
> *HEY I SAW THIS VAN LAST SATURDAY IN THE VALLEY!!!
> *


ME 2 WE TOOK THE PIC :biggrin: IN THE VALLEY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:24 AM~14747027
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

FOR MY PERRO  TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 13 2009, 01:38 AM~14754798
> *FOR MY PERRO   TTT
> *





 gracias


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 14 2009, 02:34 AM~14466566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 13 2009, 02:27 PM~14759996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean i like it


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 13 2009, 02:50 PM~14760365
> *clean i like it
> *


  thanks


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

the bike ready for you


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 13 2009, 08:24 PM~14763855
> *the bike ready for you
> *



cool


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 13 2009, 02:27 PM~14759996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT DOWN LOKO GOOD JALE HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 13 2009, 11:59 PM~14766154
> *YOU GOT DOWN LOKO GOOD JALE HOMIE
> *



THANKS LOKO


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 14 2009, 12:26 PM~14770015
> *
> *



check your pm


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 14 2009, 05:43 PM~14772850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS COLOR PERRITO YOU TROWING ANY OTHERS ON TOP


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2009, 11:57 PM~14775719
> *THATS A BAD ASS COLOR PERRITO YOU TROWING ANY OTHERS ON TOP
> *



thanks , simon 2 or 3 more colors thats hugo's bike


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 15 2009, 12:16 AM~14775829
> *thanks , simon 2 or 3 more colors thats hugo's bike
> *


 :0 OHHHHHHHH DAM GOOD SHIT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T  
T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Aug 15 2009, 12:36 AM~14775926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 15 2009, 12:16 AM~14775829
> *thanks , simon 2 or 3 more colors thats hugo's bike
> *


 
I wish mine had 4 colors 
repaint??? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 15 2009, 01:39 PM~14778326
> *
> I wish mine had 4 colors
> repaint??? :cheesy:
> *




LOL, IM DOWN WHEN EVER YOU ARE READY


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

NICE WORK MAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good work homie.


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 14 2009, 05:43 PM~14772850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 15 2009, 02:08 PM~14778458
> *LOL,  IM DOWN  WHEN EVER YOU ARE READY
> *


cuanto?? :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Aug 15 2009, 02:05 PM~14778714
> *
> *


WOW FKIN NICE :uh:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 15 2009, 02:59 PM~14778687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






THANKS HOMIES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Aug 15 2009, 11:16 PM~14781984
> *WOW FKIN NICE  :uh:
> *



THANKS LOKO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for my Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 16 2009, 11:13 AM~14784053
> *TTT for my Compa
> *



gracias compa


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 16 2009, 02:31 PM~14785138
> *gracias compa
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:17 PM~14801090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT BIG ANDREW BIKE .... ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:19 PM~14801107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHUCH SHOULD PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT ... THAT WILL LOOK BAD ASS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

..


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 11:20 PM~14801121
> *CHUCH SHOULD PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT ... THAT WILL LOOK BAD ASS
> *


YUP


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THAT IS BIG ANDREWS BIKE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:19 PM~14801107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM PERRITO YOU WASTE NO TIME AND GRACIAS FOR TAKING ON MY SONS PROJECT LIKE I SAID PAINT THAT SHIT ANY WAY YOU LIKE HOMIE YOUR SKILLS DONT NEED 2 BE ??? SO KEEP ME UPDATED I WONT BOTHER YOU AND YOU CAN BOTHER ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING  GT ALL DAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 11:20 PM~14801121
> *CHUCH SHOULD PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT ... THAT WILL LOOK BAD ASS
> *


LETS SEE WUS SUP JR ONCE WE GET GOING SHIT GETS CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:33 PM~14801236
> *LETS SEE WUS SUP JR ONCE WE GET GOING SHIT GETS CRAZY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:32 PM~14801227
> *DAMMM PERRITO YOU WASTE NO TIME AND GRACIAS FOR TAKING ON MY SONS PROJECT LIKE I SAID PAINT THAT SHIT ANY WAY YOU LIKE HOMIE YOUR SKILLS DONT NEED 2 BE ??? SO KEEP ME UPDATED I WONT BOTHER YOU AND YOU CAN BOTHER ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING   GT ALL DAY
> *



GRACIAS PERRITO WILL DO MY BEST


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:34 PM~14801252
> *GRACIAS PERRITO  WILL DO MY BEST
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:42 PM~14801325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE U TAKN IT ON SUNDAY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

YES I AM , YOU GOING


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:44 PM~14801343
> *YES I AM , YOU GOING
> *


YEA IM GOING THIS SUNDAY TAKN MY SISTER BIKE AND MY BRO ....


PM SENT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 11:51 PM~14801382
> *YEA IM GOING THIS SUNDAY TAKN MY SISTER BIKE AND MY BRO ....
> PM SENT
> *


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice work as always


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

NICE BIKE!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 14 2009, 04:43 PM~14772850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this?


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT!!! :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown+Aug 18 2009, 02:06 AM~14801893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 02:19 AM~14801907
> *what color is this?
> *




PEGAN GOLD OVER A YELLOW BASE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 12:19 AM~14801107
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: OMG! CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 06:53 PM~14809878
> *:cheesy: OMG! CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE
> *



WILL POST PIC. IN A MINUTE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 08:21 PM~14810285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: ALMOST THERE!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

pm sent big turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14810464
> *hno: ALMOST THERE!!!!
> *



LET ME POST THE OTHER PIC.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SPRAYED CLEAR TO THE CLOVER BIKE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 08:43 PM~14810564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 
T
T  
T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 07:48 PM~14810628
> *
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 07:21 PM~14810285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMM PERRITO YOU WASTED NO TIME THANKS A MILLION FOO MY SON GONNA LUV THAT THING


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS , HEY ARE YOU GOING TO STRIPE IT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

....


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Aug 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14811621
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 05:49 PM~14809839
> *PEGAN GOLD OVER A YELLOW BASE
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2009, 03:48 PM~14819559
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 19 2009, 06:17 PM~14819866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was quick!! lookin good tortuga :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2009, 04:24 PM~14819923
> *damn that was quick!!  lookin good tortuga :cheesy:
> *



THANKS JUSTDEEZ , HOW YOU DOING


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 19 2009, 06:27 PM~14819951
> *THANKS JUSTDEEZ , HOW YOU DOING
> *


chillin man. just relaxin


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

COOL


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 19 2009, 04:17 PM~14819866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL IT NEEDS NOW R SOME WHITE WALLS!!!


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 19 2009, 04:17 PM~14819866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD WITH SOME STRIPING


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐ (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 19 2009, 05:17 PM~14819866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐+Aug 20 2009, 07:27 AM~14825706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD ESE HEY YOU GOT TIME FOR THAT FENDER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Aug 20 2009, 11:22 AM~14827885
> *LOOKING GOOD ESE HEY    YOU GOT TIME FOR THAT FENDER
> *



next week loko really busy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 04:05 PM~14831548
> *next week loko  really busy
> *


cool


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SEE YOU TOMORROW COMPA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 22 2009, 10:54 PM~14852369
> * SEE YOU TOMORROW COMPA
> *


Good seeing you & the family yesterday Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TO THE TOP BIG DAWG!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

sup lisa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 24 2009, 09:49 AM~14863216
> *Good seeing you & the family yesterday Compa
> *



it was good to see you guys too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

sup turtle how much u charge me to paint the inside of my rims??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 08:09 PM~14892421
> *sup turtle how much u charge me to paint the inside of my rims??
> *


are you taking them apart ?


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2009, 09:25 PM~14892587
> *are you taking them apart ?
> *


yea


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP .....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14894202
> *WHATS UP .....
> *


SUP JR SORRY LOKO   SOON SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 28 2009, 08:25 AM~14907992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:00 PM~14881807
> *it was good to see you guys too
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 28 2009, 04:24 PM~14913723
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 14 2009, 05:43 PM~14772850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

hey TURTLE this looks sick


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 03:25 PM~14937719
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: NICE WORK TURTLE... :biggrin:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐ (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 03:25 PM~14937719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DAMN TURTLE...UR DA BEST DAWG...HEY I JUST GOT A NEW PROSPECT N HE WANTS SOME STRIPES ON HIS BIKE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Aug 31 2009, 02:33 PM~14937841
> *hey TURTLE this looks sick
> *




 im glad you like it


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS WENDY & SHYBOY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2009, 07:53 PM~14941830
> *DAMN TURTLE...UR DA BEST DAWG...HEY I JUST GOT A NEW PROSPECT N HE WANTS SOME STRIPES ON HIS BIKE!
> *



GRACIAS FLEET, JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 28 2009, 11:25 AM~14907992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GRACIAS TURTLE FOR TAKING ON MY SONS SCOOTER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 10:33 PM~14943978
> *GRACIAS TURTLE FOR TAKING ON MY SONS SCOOTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  ANY TIME


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 02:25 PM~14937719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that bike looks good. i dig the bike stand you painted it on to, very good idea


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 31 2009, 11:40 PM~14944620
> *wow, that bike looks good. i dig the bike stand you painted it on to, very good idea
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:43 PM~14944639
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


we used to hand the frames from a tree or something like that :biggrin: . your way is much better


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 02:25 PM~14937719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM PERRO MAKES ME WANNA KEEP THE YELLOW REGAL LOOKS GOOD HUGO SHOULD BE HAPPY WITH THE WORK


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:45 PM~14944659
> *DAMMMM PERRO MAKES ME WANNA KEEP THE YELLOW REGAL LOOKS GOOD HUGO SHOULD BE HAPPY WITH THE WORK
> *



GRACIAS PERRITO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 31 2009, 11:44 PM~14944651
> *we used to hand the frames from a tree or something like that  :biggrin: . your way is much better
> *


HAHAHA  THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 09:49 PM~14943423
> *GRACIAS FLEET, JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 1 2009, 05:18 PM~14951353
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TURTLE HOW THE MONTE CARLO ....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 04:17 PM~14962431
> *TURTLE HOW THE MONTE CARLO ....
> *


COMMING ALONG GOOD IM GOING TO PICK IT UP TOMORROW FROM CONEJO


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2009, 09:03 AM~14702602
> *NOT A THREE WHEELER  ITS GOING TO LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


any updates on this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2009, 12:32 AM~14967152
> *COMMING ALONG GOOD IM GOING TO PICK IT UP TOMORROW FROM CONEJO
> *


POST PICS...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 01:24 AM~14967257
> *any updates on this?
> *


nope


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 11:01 PM~14699593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS NOT A TRIKE?????
IM SO ANXIOUS TO SEE THIS ONE BUILT....
WHAT SIZE IS THIS BIKE LOOKS PRETTY BIG...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 09:34 PM~14976600
> *ITS NOT A TRIKE?????
> IM SO ANXIOUS TO SEE THIS ONE BUILT....
> WHAT SIZE IS THIS BIKE LOOKS PRETTY BIG...
> *


NOT A TRIKE , ITS A BEACH CRUISER EXTRA LONG :biggrin: WITH SADDLE BAGS. BUT THIS IS THE WAY IT GOES


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2009, 11:57 AM~14971224
> *nope
> *


Any coming soon?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 4 2009, 02:45 AM~14977947
> *NOT A TRIKE , ITS A BEACH CRUISER  EXTRA LONG  :biggrin: WITH SADDLE BAGS.  BUT THIS IS THE WAY IT GOES
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: DAMMMMM THAT'S LOOKING REAL SICK HOMIE REAL GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!!! :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art+Sep 4 2009, 01:19 AM~14978274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

was up turtle..
almost done wit my frame???


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2009, 11:45 PM~14977947
> *NOT A TRIKE , ITS A BEACH CRUISER  EXTRA LONG  :biggrin: WITH SADDLE BAGS.  BUT THIS IS THE WAY IT GOES
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: BADASS!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Sep 5 2009, 07:03 PM~14991708
> *:worship: BADASS!
> *


thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda carnal :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 6 2009, 01:23 AM~14994160
> *que onda carnal  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AQUI NOMAS PASANDOLA , COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 6 2009, 02:57 AM~14994236
> *AQUI NOMAS PASANDOLA , COMO ESTAMOS
> *


muy bien carnal con algunos problemas pero todos bien gracias a dios  ya casi se va el calor :biggrin: tu familia y tu como estan carnal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR MY BIKE TURTLE THAT IDEAL I GAVE U GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS....


TTMFT...GT EDITION COMING OUT SOON


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 6 2009, 02:07 AM~14994251
> *muy bien carnal con algunos problemas pero todos bien gracias a dios   ya casi se va el calor  :biggrin:  tu familia y tu como estan carnal
> *


ESTAMOS BIEN CARNAL GRACIAS A DIOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 5 2009, 01:03 PM~14989599
> *was  up turtle..
> almost done wit my frame???
> *


SUP ANDREW , SORRY I WILL START ON IT TUESDAY HAD LOTS OF PROBLEMS WITH MY CAR AND COULD'NT START ON IT .


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 6 2009, 10:17 PM~15000006
> *ESTAMOS BIEN CARNAL GRACIAS A DIOS
> *


   TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 6 2009, 10:17 PM~15000006
> *ESTAMOS BIEN CARNAL GRACIAS A DIOS
> *


alrite .its kool...
its a 20in rite??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 7 2009, 11:00 AM~15003476
> *alrite .its kool...
> its a 20in rite??
> *


yes sir


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 7 2009, 12:47 PM~15003957
> *yes sir
> *


alrite turtle thanks..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

so far the trike looks sick. then again thats why we wanted you to make it. keep up the great work turtle!!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 7 2009, 06:56 PM~15007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the big homie turtle :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 7 2009, 06:56 PM~15007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks javier


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 7 2009, 07:56 PM~15007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 7 2009, 01:01 PM~15004487
> *so far the trike looks sick. then again thats why we wanted you to make it. keep up the great work turtle!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

we still on for Friday right??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 7 2009, 05:56 PM~15007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 8 2009, 08:52 PM~15021197
> *we still on for Friday right??
> *


yes sir


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS LOKOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 7 2009, 10:06 PM~15011178
> *  thanks javier
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*HAPPY B DAY PERRITO WISH YOU THE BEST AND MANY MORE YRS 2 COME GT 4 LIFE KEEP PUSHING*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 10 2009, 12:52 AM~15035779
> *HAPPY B DAY PERRITO WISH YOU THE BEST AND MANY MORE YRS 2 COME GT 4 LIFE KEEP PUSHING
> *


GRACIAS PERRITO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 10 2009, 12:47 AM~15035760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TURTLE... YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF HUGO'S BIKE?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Sep 10 2009, 02:24 PM~15040817
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TURTLE... YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF HUGO'S BIKE?
> *


GRACIAS EDDIE  


SIMON HERE YOU GO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS TORTUGA  :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 8 2009, 11:21 PM~15023139
> *yes sir
> *


what time could i pick them up at??


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Sep 10 2009, 05:30 PM~15042946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias carnal


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

thnx for the fenders turtle


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 4 2009, 02:45 AM~14977947
> *NOT A TRIKE , ITS A BEACH CRUISER  EXTRA LONG  :biggrin: WITH SADDLE BAGS.  BUT THIS IS THE WAY IT GOES
> 
> 
> ...



HI HOMIE HI ROAT DOWM TO YOU SOME TIME A GO ABOUT YOUR BIKE BUT I ASK MY SELF IS IT GOING TO BE REAL HEAVY ??? WHAT DIDE YOU USE FOR MAKING YOUR SADDEL BAGS ???? JUST A QUESTION LIKE IT STILL A DAMMM GREAT JOB YOU DIDE HOMIE !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15060177
> *thnx for the fenders turtle
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

sup turtle i need the frame by this monday


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 12 2009, 08:18 PM~15063144
> *sup turtle i need the frame by this monday
> *


LEAVE A MESSAGE AFTER THE TONE BEEEEEEEEEEP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 12 2009, 08:58 PM~15063436
> *LEAVE A MESSAGE AFTER THE TONE BEEEEEEEEEEP!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 12 2009, 11:22 AM~15060177
> *thnx for the fenders turtle
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15060265
> *
> HI HOMIE HI ROAT DOWM TO YOU  SOME TIME A GO ABOUT YOUR BIKE BUT I ASK MY SELF IS IT GOING TO BE REAL HEAVY ??? WHAT DIDE YOU USE FOR MAKING YOUR  SADDEL BAGS ???? JUST  A QUESTION LIKE  IT STILL A DAMMM GREAT JOB YOU DIDE  HOMIE !!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOT HEAVY AT ALL , THE SADDEL BAGS WHERE DONE BY THE OWNER WITH REALLY THIN WOOD AND FIBER GLASS . THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 12 2009, 08:18 PM~15063144
> *sup turtle i need the frame by this monday
> *


SORRY LOKO BEEN REALLY BUSY


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2009, 11:45 PM~14977947
> *NOT A TRIKE , ITS A BEACH CRUISER  EXTRA LONG  :biggrin: WITH SADDLE BAGS.  BUT THIS IS THE WAY IT GOES
> 
> 
> ...


  nice work dogg i like this a lot :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss+Sep 14 2009, 12:20 AM~15073405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2009, 11:45 PM~14977947
> *NOT A TRIKE , ITS A BEACH CRUISER  EXTRA LONG  :biggrin: WITH SADDLE BAGS.  BUT THIS IS THE WAY IT GOES
> 
> 
> ...


hey dogg i got fiberglass fender for the 26" bike like indian motor cycle ones for sale $150- a set


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 12 2009, 09:08 PM~15063505
> *:roflmao:
> *


  WUS SUP JR


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 14 2009, 01:08 AM~15073559
> *hey dogg i got fiberglass fender for the 26" bike like indian motor cycle ones for sale $150- a set
> 
> 
> ...



ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2009, 08:13 AM~15074767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 14 2009, 01:49 AM~15073668
> * WUS SUP JR
> *


CHILLN WHAT ABOUT U... WHEN U GOING TO TAKE UR SON RIDE TO HIS FIRST SHOW.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HEY TURTLE I HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY FOR YOUR BIRTH DAY AND HOPE MANY MORE TO COME...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15083356
> *HEY TURTLE I HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY FOR YOUR BIRTH DAY AND HOPE MANY MORE TO COME...
> *



thanks wendy


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP TURTLE.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 04:44 PM~15090759
> *WHATS UP TURTLE.
> *



sup jr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA TORTUGA  COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 17 2009, 11:43 AM~15108571
> *QUE ONDA TORTUGA   COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL? :biggrin:
> *


AQUI NOMAS PASANDOLA  COMO ESTA LA BUENA VIDA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 17 2009, 02:39 PM~15109529
> *AQUI NOMAS PASANDOLA    COMO ESTA LA BUENA VIDA
> *


TODO CALMADO COMO SIEMPRE CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 17 2009, 03:12 PM~15110318
> *TODO CALMADO COMO SIEMPRE CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *



chido


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

im about to paint this one


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:23 AM~15131117
> *im about to paint this one
> 
> 
> ...



ALMOST DONE STILL NEEDS SOME PATTERNS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 20 2009, 12:44 AM~15131181
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JAVIER  HERE'S YOUR FENDER


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SUP TURTLE DID U GET THE FRAME BACK :biggrin: POST PICS I WANT TO SEE HOW IT CAME OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 19 2009, 11:50 PM~15131190
> *THANKS  JAVIER   HERE'S YOUR FENDER
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:50 AM~15131190
> *THANKS  JAVIER   HERE'S YOUR FENDER
> 
> 
> ...


IT CAME OUT CLEAN!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 21 2009, 08:05 PM~15146969
> *IT CAME OUT CLEAN!!!
> *



gracias fleet


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:48 AM~15131187
> *ALMOST DONE STILL NEEDS SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


who did the seat??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 22 2009, 08:54 AM~15151642
> *who did the seat??
> *


some one in AZ , the pedal car is not from out here


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 20 2009, 01:50 AM~15131190
> *THANKS  JAVIER   HERE'S YOUR FENDER
> 
> 
> ...


te quedo chingon big turtle :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 22 2009, 02:01 PM~15154410
> *some one in AZ , the pedal car is not from out here
> *


looking good, im diggin the colors


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 04:55 PM~15144609
> *SUP TURTLE DID U GET THE FRAME BACK  :biggrin: POST PICS I WANT TO SEE HOW IT CAME OUT.  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON I DID I WILL SOON


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 22 2009, 02:18 PM~15154574
> *te quedo chingon big turtle  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS BASHER


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*SO G TIMERS WE WAS CLEANING THE TRIMS WHEN A LIL ACCIDENT HAPPEN AFTER A FEW PHONE CALLS AND REVIEWING THE PLAY I CALLED BIG TURTLE SOME HOMIE HE IS AND ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD BEFORE VEGAS SUPER SHOW WE TOOK THE BITCH APART :biggrin: AND DOING THE ROOF ONCE MORE TIME THATS HOW THE 818 GETS DOWN  


























NEW BASE NEW START  * :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:48 AM~15131187
> *ALMOST DONE STILL NEEDS SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM BAD ASS COLOR


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 23 2009, 12:31 AM~15161002
> *DAMMM BAD ASS COLOR
> *



GRACIAS PERRITO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 23 2009, 02:31 PM~15166349
> *TTT
> *


HELL YA YOU GOT THE RIGHT LOCO FOR THE JOB


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 22 2009, 11:28 PM~15160996
> *SO G TIMERS WE WAS CLEANING THE TRIMS WHEN A LIL ACCIDENT HAPPEN AFTER A FEW PHONE CALLS AND REVIEWING THE PLAY I CALLED BIG TURTLE SOME HOMIE HE IS AND ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD BEFORE VEGAS SUPER SHOW WE TOOK THE BITCH APART  :biggrin: AND DOING THE ROOF ONCE MORE TIME THATS HOW THE 818 GETS DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 22 2009, 10:55 PM~15160373
> *SIMON I DID I WILL SOON
> *


CLEAN... DID IT COME OUT NICE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 23 2009, 09:56 PM~15170337
> *CLEAN... DID IT COME OUT NICE
> *



ill post pictures later


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 23 2009, 11:29 PM~15171167
> *ill post pictures later
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my Compa :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT BIG DOGG!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Sep 25 2009, 04:29 PM~15187109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GETTING IT READY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 26 2009, 12:35 AM~15191082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ERES UNA VERGA BIEN PARADA HOMIE YOU GOT DOWN LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS PERRITO JUST TRYING TO DO BETTER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

TURTLE... thats some nice work you are doing!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 26 2009, 01:01 AM~15191147
> *TURTLE...  thats some nice work you are doing!
> *


*THEY WOKE UP THE MONSTER THIS FOO ON A GOOD ONE HE HAS BIGGER PLANS AHEAD OF HIM NOW!!! CAR TOPS NOW AVAILABLE PRICES START @ $800 MILD TOPS 2 SEMI MILD TOPS $1,000 BIG TURTLE FOR THAT ASS 2010 YOU WILL SEE MORE THAN BIKES ....*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 23 2009, 12:28 AM~15160996
> *SO G TIMERS WE WAS CLEANING THE TRIMS WHEN A LIL ACCIDENT HAPPEN AFTER A FEW PHONE CALLS AND REVIEWING THE PLAY I CALLED BIG TURTLE SOME HOMIE HE IS AND ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD BEFORE VEGAS SUPER SHOW WE TOOK THE BITCH APART  :biggrin: AND DOING THE ROOF ONCE MORE TIME THATS HOW THE 818 GETS DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

>



































[/quote]

NOT DONE YET


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 26 2009, 01:01 AM~15191147
> *TURTLE...  thats some nice work you are doing!
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 26 2009, 01:07 AM~15191161
> *THEY WOKE UP THE MONSTER THIS FOO ON A GOOD ONE HE HAS BIGGER PLANS AHEAD OF HIM NOW!!! CAR TOPS NOW AVAILABLE PRICES START @ $800 MILD TOPS 2 SEMI MILD TOPS $1,000 BIG TURTLE FOR THAT ASS 2010 YOU WILL SEE MORE THAN BIKES ....
> *



GRACIAS PERRITO IM TRYING TO DO MY BEST 2010 COMING SOON


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

PINCHE COMPUTER TRIPPIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 26 2009, 01:22 AM~15191195
> *GRACIAS PERRITO IM TRYING TO DO MY BEST  2010 COMING SOON
> *


THANKS 4 HELPING OUT THE MIGHTY GT WITH YOUR TALENT WE SUPPORT YOU 100% LOKO DO WORK GT 4 LIFE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 26 2009, 01:25 AM~15191207
> *THANKS 4 HELPING OUT THE MIGHTY GT WITH YOUR TALENT WE SUPPORT YOU 100% LOKO DO WORK GT 4 LIFE
> *



GRACIAS AGAIN PURO GOODTIMES


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 26 2009, 09:44 PM~15195803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one of the bike for the goodtimes 805?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 26 2009, 08:49 PM~15195836
> *Is this one of the bike for the goodtimes 805?
> *



YES SIR


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 26 2009, 11:42 PM~15196780
> *YES SIR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollerz09 (Apr 1, 2009)

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 26 2009, 08:18 PM~15195616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

WHATS UP TURTLE GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Sep 27 2009, 06:53 AM~15197893
> *WHATS UP TURTLE  GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TAS CABRON TURTLE TE AVENTASTE UN DIEZ EN ESOS JALES :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2009, 11:35 PM~15204398
> *TAS CABRON TURTLE TE AVENTASTE UN DIEZ EN ESOS JALES :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 26 2009, 08:44 PM~15195803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat came out tight!!!!!...mine is almost ready...so ill give u a call once im done!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2009, 01:51 PM~15209138
> *dat came out tight!!!!!...mine is almost ready...so ill give u a call once im done!
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2009, 01:40 PM~15219821
> *:biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: :werd:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Sep 29 2009, 08:37 PM~15224184
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :werd:
> *


  THANKS CONEJO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 29 2009, 11:19 PM~15225450
> *  THANKS CONEJO  HOW YOU DOING
> *


keepin busy booked all the way to november :banghead:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 29 2009, 01:13 PM~15220013
> *QUE ONDA COMPA  :biggrin:
> *


Puro kicking back :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

how my bike frame....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 4 2009, 04:27 PM~15265548
> *how my bike frame....
> *


GOOD JR. I BEEN REALLY BUSY BUT FOR SURE ILL GET TO IT ASAP


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 4 2009, 07:01 PM~15266724
> *GOOD JR. I BEEN REALLY BUSY BUT FOR SURE ILL GET TO IT ASAP
> *


alright cool...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BIG TURTLE @ WORK REDOING THE TOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 ALL YOUR HARD WORK BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 5 2009, 11:21 PM~15279431
> *THANKS 4 ALL YOUR HARD WORK BIG TURTLE
> *



  ANY TIME


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

QUE ONDA SAUL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey thxs for the water someone should have told me not to party untill after we set up. I O U ONE!!! O N CONGRATS ON THE WIN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt.... for turtle... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for my Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 14 2009, 04:39 PM~15357590
> *Hey thxs for the water someone should have told me not to party untill after we set up. I O U ONE!!! O N CONGRATS ON THE WIN.
> *



THANKS LISA , AND CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 16 2009, 01:10 AM~15374977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BIG TURTLE U FORGOT UR SIGNATURE ON IT!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 16 2009, 01:10 AM~15374977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm turtle gets down in the kitchen :0


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 16 2009, 03:00 PM~15380054
> *HEY BIG TURTLE U FORGOT UR SIGNATURE ON IT!
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

hahahahahaha pinche basher :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 17 2009, 12:51 PM~15387224
> *hahahahahaha  pinche basher  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: how you been big homie??


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2009, 03:10 PM~15380148
> *damm turtle gets down in the kitchen  :0
> *



in case someone wants to know what's cookin'


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 18 2009, 08:17 PM~15395963
> *in case someone wants to know what's cookin'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 18 2009, 08:01 PM~15395759
> *:biggrin:  how you been big homie??
> *



doing good thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks for the bump


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

keep up those sick paint jobs, one day youll make it out on the top


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 19 2009, 08:04 PM~15407269
> *keep up those sick paint jobs, one day youll make it out on the top
> *



GRACIAS BASHER


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT LOKO!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 20 2009, 02:10 AM~15410333
> *GRACIAS BASHER
> *


sent you a pm


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2009, 09:00 PM~15418238
> *sent you a pm
> *


GOT IT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15418366
> *GOT IT
> *


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DO BIG TURTLE WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Oct 20 2009, 11:52 PM~15419873
> *WHAT IT DO BIG TURTLE WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU :thumbsup:
> *



CHILLIN LOKO SUP WITH YOU


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for my Compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 21 2009, 10:22 AM~15422391
> *TTT for my Compa :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SUP TURTLE.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 21 2009, 01:47 PM~15424271
> *SUP TURTLE.
> *



sup loko how you doing , will start on the new tank tomorrow will send you pictures as soon as i get the metal work . cant wait to see it done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 21 2009, 06:49 PM~15427785
> *sup loko  how you doing , will start on the new tank tomorrow will send you pictures as soon as i get the metal work .  cant wait to see it done
> *


I BEEN DOING GOOD. ALRIGHT FOR SURE JUST LET ME KNOW. I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TO. I SHOULD BE GETTING MORE PARTS DONE WITH JOEL SOON TO.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 21 2009, 10:02 AM~15422838
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

lookin good big tortuga


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 08:28 PM~15439867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN CLEAN ....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Oct 22 2009, 09:31 PM~15440685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS JUSTDIIS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 08:28 PM~15439867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUEDO CHINGON PERRITO GOOD WORK LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: GT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 07:28 PM~15439867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Estas Perro Pinche Compa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Oct 23 2009, 11:12 AM~15445606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias perrito


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 23 2009, 03:21 AM~15442589
> *
> THANKS  JUSTDIIS
> *


DIIS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 08:25 PM~15439827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those came out clean!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 02:56 PM~15447700
> *those came out clean!!!
> *



GRACIAS FLEET


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 08:28 PM~15439867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



almost ready to go back home


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 23 2009, 12:28 PM~15446822
> *gracias compa
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 24 2009, 11:02 PM~15458177
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DONE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 25 2009, 03:19 AM~15458757
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 24 2009, 06:47 PM~15456559
> *almost ready to go back home
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAWGU SHOULD GET UR BIKE PAINT SHOP ALREADY!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 25 2009, 12:19 AM~15458757
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna build a pedal car :angry: 


good work turtle  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 25 2009, 09:59 PM~15465398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 27 2009, 11:28 AM~15481532
> *:biggrin:
> *





SUP COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

WHICH WAY IS CHERRMAN WAY? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT CAME OUT CLEAN!!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO FRAME IS THAT. IT CAME OUT NICE.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Oct 27 2009, 06:26 PM~15485598
> *WHICH WAY IS CHERRMAN WAY?  :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work on the frame dogg hope to see it finished soon hit me up if you need parts made


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15497220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 09:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
super great job homie !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 28 2009, 07:54 PM~15497834
> *:wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> super great job homie !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS D ICE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

se mira bien!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 28 2009, 08:30 PM~15498314
> *se mira bien!
> *



GRACIAS SHOW BOUND


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 07:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awsome!

GO STEELERS!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 28 2009, 08:47 PM~15498544
> *awsome!
> 
> GO STEELERS!
> *



THANKS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2009, 06:05 AM~15501652
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Job.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 29 2009, 08:37 AM~15502692
> *Very nice Job.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 05:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[ damn turtle this yellow stuff looks good that pedal car is killin 'em and i like the leafing on the lowrider bike fenders :nicoderm: i see you homie you gettin too good at this paint stuff :thumbsup: check out my vid on youtube... (auto upholstery by dee)


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Oct 29 2009, 02:38 PM~15505825
> *[ damn turtle this yellow stuff looks good that pedal car is killin 'em and i like the leafing on the lowrider bike fenders :nicoderm: i see you homie you gettin too good at this paint stuff :thumbsup: check out my vid on youtube... (auto upholstery by dee)
> *



thanks d ill check it out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im loveing the colors hmmmmmm


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy Halloween!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SUP TURTLE. :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 03:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 1 2009, 02:11 AM~15526915
> *& have a  happy halloween day  !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie  , i sprayed candy blue on the back side of the glass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 08:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 1 2009, 09:24 PM~15530765
> *thanks homie   , i sprayed candy blue on the back side of the glass
> *


THX FOR THE TIP HOMIE  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

turtle u the shit homie! good work. id love to check out ur work in person some time hermano


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OOOOOOOO YA..LOVE THAT COLOR.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

HEY TURTLE CALL ME OR HAVE KIKI CALL ME WHEN THEIR DONE WITH HER TODAY JUST TO SEE HOW THINGS WENT OK THANKS. :happysad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 5 2009, 09:28 AM~15569753
> *HEY TURTLE CALL ME OR HAVE KIKI CALL ME WHEN THEIR DONE WITH HER TODAY JUST TO SEE HOW THINGS WENT OK THANKS.  :happysad:
> *



cool ill have keekee call you tomorrow , everything went ok


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Nov 4 2009, 05:57 PM~15563637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 6 2009, 02:34 AM~15579860
> *thanks homie
> sup jr
> cool let me know my # is on my sig.
> ...


chilln and working alot .. how keke


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 08:07 AM~15580675
> *chilln and working alot .. how keke
> *




doing better thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 8 2009, 03:41 PM~15599660
> *doing better thanks
> *


THATS GOOD HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON ,,,


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA TORTUGA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Nov 9 2009, 12:56 PM~15608788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jr


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Q-VOLE turtle! dont forget to come check out my dads ranfla this week homie, i hope everythins cool with ur esposa. let me know whats up, you got my #


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT... ANY WORK ON THE FRAME YET


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin: I GOTTA A PROJECT FOR YOU,CALL ME UP!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Q-V TURTLE I DONT SEE U AROUND LAYITLOW THAT MUCH NOMORE...ESPERO K TODO ESTE BIEN CARNAL!!!!...    .....SALUDOS A TU FAMILY!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 14 2009, 10:53 PM~15668729
> *TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin: I GOTTA A PROJECT FOR YOU,CALL ME UP!!!
> *


 :0 TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHERE U AT TURTLE....


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

sup turtle im ready


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

IM BACK TO NORMAL WHAT SUP TO ALL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 24 2009, 01:48 AM~15763839
> *IM BACK TO NORMAL  WHAT SUP TO ALL
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 24 2009, 12:48 AM~15763839
> *IM BACK TO NORMAL  WHAT SUP TO ALL
> *


GOOD 2 HEAR THAT PERRITO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 24 2009, 12:48 AM~15763839
> *IM BACK TO NORMAL  WHAT SUP TO ALL
> *


YA TE EXTRANABAMOS CARNAL!!!!...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: not.my.mans.caddy, BIG TURTLE


:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TURTLE HOPE YOU AND KEKE AND JULITA AND MOMS HAVE A GREAT DAY TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF KEKE
RITCH CONEJO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS TO ALL , GLAD TO BE BACK ON LIL :biggrin: 




HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo carnal como estamos :wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 26 2009, 10:35 PM~15794727
> *THANKS TO ALL ,  GLAD TO BE BACK ON LIL  :biggrin:
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL
> *


HOW WAS YOUR THANKSGIVING TURTLE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10081712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt... this is an old pic...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 26 2009, 10:55 PM~15794925
> *q-vo carnal como estamos  :wave:  :wave:
> *



AQUI NOMAS PASANDOLA GRACIAS Y TU CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SUP BASHER GOT YOUR PM WILL GET AT YOU .



SUP JR TURKEY DAY WAS GOOD JUST HERE WITH THE FAMILY & YOU GUYS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 29 2009, 11:46 PM~15819072
> *SUP BASHER GOT YOUR PM  WILL GET AT YOU .
> SUP  JR TURKEY DAY  WAS GOOD JUST HERE WITH THE FAMILY  & YOU GUYS
> *


thanks giving was good...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Compa,thanks for your help!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 1 2009, 09:08 PM~15839733
> *Supp Compa,thanks for your help!
> *



anytime compa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 2 2009, 10:20 PM~15854756
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 2 2009, 12:42 AM~15842392
> *anytime compa
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 29 2009, 10:46 PM~15819072
> *SUP BASHER GOT YOUR PM  WILL GET AT YOU .
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Post some pic of the tail gate Compa! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 10 2009, 09:28 AM~15936011
> *:wave:
> *




 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo big turtle


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTMFT FOR MY COMPA* :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Que onda turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 13 2009, 10:48 PM~15973701
> *Que onda turtle
> *




AQUI NOMAS LONG WEEKEND


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz+Dec 13 2009, 09:41 PM~15972807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

QUE ONDA SURENOS BLUES COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 14 2009, 01:24 AM~15974494
> *QUE ONDA SURENOS BLUES COMO ESTAMOS
> *


MUY BIEN CARNAL CON UN POCO DE FRIO Y HACIENDO UNOS SKETCHES PARA LOS NUEVOS PATTERNS DE MI BIKE QUIERO ALGO COMO CHERRY 64 Y ESTOY PENSANDO EN HACER UN BIKE CLUB O UNIRME A UNO PERO AQUI EN MEXICALI CASI NO HAY BIKE CLUBS LA MAYORIA SON PUROS CAR CLUBS Y NO LE TIENEN MUCHO RESPETO A LAS BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TU FAMILIA Y TU COMO ESTAN


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 14 2009, 12:49 AM~15974611
> *TU FAMILIA Y TU COMO ESTAN
> *


 :wave: como andamos turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice+Dec 15 2009, 10:03 PM~15994673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vien carnal gracias felis navidad Y ano nuevo


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 16 2009, 07:00 AM~15996926
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: happy holidays to you and your family


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QVO TURTLE COMO ESTAS BRO. NO TIENES FOTOS RECIENTES. DE TU TRABAJO?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2009, 12:45 PM~16010305
> *QVO TURTLE COMO ESTAS BRO. NO TIENES FOTOS RECIENTES. DE TU TRABAJO?
> *


AQUI NOMAS GRACIAS , SIMON I HAVE SOME WILL POST TOMORROW


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE ONDA MI GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 21 2009, 01:44 AM~16044447
> *QUE ONDA MI GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> *



AQUI NOMAS SAL COMO ANDAMOS , STILL TRYING TO POST SOME PICTURES


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Dec 21 2009, 05:45 AM~16044814
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *



 sup conejo how you doing


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ORALE BRO AY CUANDO PUEDAS.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 22 2009, 11:45 AM~16058128
> *ttt
> *


THANKS LISA  , 

THE FRAME IS DONE WITH BONDO, I WILL PRIMER THESE WEEK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

se mira chingo ese frame carnal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 22 2009, 11:31 PM~16065088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TURTLE....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Dec 23 2009, 09:05 AM~16066700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO PARA TI Y TU FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE WORK BIG TURTLE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks to all happy holidays


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR MY COMPA* :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

FELIZ NAVIDAD ATI Y TU FAMILIA TURTLE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo big turtle que trajo santa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 30 2009, 01:34 AM~16130980
> *q-vo big turtle que trajo santa  :biggrin:
> *



AQUI NOMAS PURO BILES :biggrin: Y A TI


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QVO TURTLE WHAT U UP TO BRO? :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 30 2009, 04:05 AM~16131297
> *AQUI NOMAS PURO BILES  :biggrin:  Y A TI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: a mi me trajo mas candy para mi bike :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY "NEU" YEAR...* :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO PARA TI Y TU FAMILIA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

happy new year to all sorry to late


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2010, 02:53 AM~16188293
> *happy new year to all  sorry to late
> *


saw ya in the feb issue...lil snipets.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2010, 12:57 AM~16188311
> *saw ya in the feb issue...lil snipets.. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2010, 12:53 AM~16188293
> *happy new year to all  sorry to late
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 6 2010, 06:35 PM~16206860
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



SUP


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

wus up homie where you been havent heard from you in awhile hope everything is ok with you and the family :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

turtle sent u another pm, let me know


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 11 2010, 08:37 PM~16260505
> *wus up homie where you been havent heard from you in awhile hope everything is ok with you and the family  :biggrin:
> *


SUP CONEJO JUST HERE CHILLIN GOT A LIL SICK BUT EVERYTHING OK THANKS . HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

COMO ESTAS CARNAL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:  :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jan 12 2010, 02:31 AM~16264174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aqui nomas pasandola como estamos


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 12 2010, 01:02 PM~16266641
> *
> aqui nomas pasandola  como estamos
> *


   estoy haciendo unos sketches de un seat para un compa :biggrin:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda when can i go pick it up for some more silver leaf and stripping


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Jan 12 2010, 09:36 PM~16273000
> *que onda when can i go pick it up for some more silver leaf and stripping
> *



CUANDO QUIERRAS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR MY COMPA


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the paint !!!! Hate the team !!!! :biggrin: Sorry still sore about the superbowl!!
But Beautiful Paint Bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 03:04 PM~16279786
> *Love the paint !!!! Hate the team !!!!  :biggrin: Sorry still sore about the superbowl!!
> But Beautiful Paint Bro! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



lol thanks homie


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

GO CHECK OUT THE BEST FRAME BIKES.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 13 2010, 05:29 PM~16281242
> *GO CHECK OUT THE BEST FRAME BIKES.
> *



LOL PINCHE RUBE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WASSUP BIG TURTLE. YA MERO BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 15 2010, 04:03 AM~16298545
> *WASSUP BIG TURTLE. YA MERO BRO. :biggrin:
> *



COOL


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 18 2010, 05:27 AM~16324373
> *:wave:
> *



SUP CONEJO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY TURTLE CHECK IT OUT ITS ALMOST FINISH .


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD JR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 18 2010, 10:17 PM~16334460
> *LOOKING GOOD JR.
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

..


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 25 2009, 12:19 AM~15458757
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...



BACK TO AZ  FIRST SHOW TOOK FIRST


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:worship: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 19 2010, 01:20 AM~16336178
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



 THANKS SAL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DE NADA BRO. DAM I NEED TO GET MY SON A PEDAL CAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 19 2010, 02:15 AM~16336345
> *DE NADA BRO. DAM I NEED TO GET MY SON A PEDAL CAR :biggrin:
> *



dam and i just got one for sale , let me know ill post pictures


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE, COMO ESTAS? HOW'S THE WEATHER UP THERE? MAN IT RAINED HARD OVER HERE. TORNADO WARNING TAMBIEN IT WAS CRAZY LOL. THIS AIN'T KANSAS.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

{[DAMM IT'S CL3AN}} :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

WHATS UP TURTLE :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo big turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Jan 24 2010, 05:19 PM~16396689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just here chillin pero estamos bien gracias , too much rain hopefully i could start on some work this week


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
 WASUP turtle !!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 24 2010, 07:27 PM~16397747
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WASUP  turtle  !!!!
> *



 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SOMETHING I WAS WORKING ON OVER THE WEEKEND NOT FINISHED YET ,
WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK








































































[/quote]


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> SOMETHING I WAS WORKING ON OVER THE WEEKEND NOT FINISHED YET ,
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


[/quote]
that,s real dammmmm fucking nice bro !!!!!!
dide you get the pm i sent you ???
cuz i really like & respect your work & would like to work whit you 
on some thing for my bike the d-ice !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> SOMETHING I WAS WORKING ON OVER THE WEEKEND NOT FINISHED YET ,
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


[/quote]
NOW I CAN SEE IT BETTER!!!!...U GETTING TO THE TOP HOMIE!!!


OH I FORGOT...NICE RIDE U GOT THERE!!!!(HONDA)


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

that,s real dammmmm fucking nice bro !!!!!!
dide you get the pm i sent you ???
cuz i really like & respect your work & would like to work whit you 
on some thing for my bike the d-ice !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

YES I DID PM YOU BACK THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> SOMETHING I WAS WORKING ON OVER THE WEEKEND NOT FINISHED YET ,
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


[/quote]

sooooooooooo your doing cars huh!?!

Nice its about time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

sooooooooooo your doing cars huh!?!

Nice its about time!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


YES I AM :biggrin: THANKS LISA HEY I HAVE'NT FORGOT ABOUT YOUR BIKE IM ALMOST READY FOR PAINT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

qvole big turtle! ur works getting better n better homie, when u gunna show a lil homie how to paint? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP TURTLE!!....COMO VA TODO????


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Jan 28 2010, 11:29 PM~16447978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie , when ever you have time


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 01:00 AM~16448700
> *gracias compa
> almost ready
> thanks homie , when ever you have time
> *


 :cheesy: u done messed up homie, now ima be buggin u all the time! :biggrin: u have a shop or what?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 29 2010, 01:03 AM~16448717
> *:cheesy: u done messed up homie, now ima be buggin u all the time!  :biggrin:  u have a shop or what?
> *


MY GARAGE  HOMIE ANY TIME YOU READY


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 01:51 AM~16448908
> *MY GARAGE   HOMIE ANY TIME YOU READY
> *


damn homie that would be a straight dream come true its hard to find anyone to teach you shit nowadays. when u free?!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> damn homie that would be a straight dream come true its hard to find anyone to teach you shit nowadays. when u free?!
> [/quote
> 
> ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN YOU COULD COME OVER


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> > damn homie that would be a straight dream come true its hard to find anyone to teach you shit nowadays. when u free?!
> > [/quote
> >
> > ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN YOU COULD COME OVER
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 12:11 PM~16451840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ready for more primer


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 12:13 PM~16451863
> *ready for more primer
> 
> 
> ...


looks good can't wait to see the finish product... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BIG TURTLE


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 01:11 PM~16451840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 01:00 AM~16448700
> *
> almost ready
> 
> *


ORALE CARNAL....JUST HIM ME UP WHEN ITS READY!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy+Jan 29 2010, 12:30 PM~16452011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  you wont regret it


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR SOME PATTERNS


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

nice :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:40 PM~16458059
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


OHH MY GATOS!!!!...LOOKING NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jan 29 2010, 11:41 PM~16458075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:43 PM~16458090
> *GRACIAS LOKO
> THANKS
> *


YA SABES CARNAL...LO K OCUPES!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CHIDO GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

QUE ONDA SAL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TE AVIENTAS MI TURTLE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 30 2010, 12:40 AM~16458059
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS SAL  COMO ESTAMOS SURENOSBLUEZ


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:00 AM~16458226
> *GRACIAS SAL      COMO ESTAMOS SURENOSBLUEZ
> *


AKI NOMAS DESCANSANDO LA PROXIMA SEMANA TENEMOS UN CHINGO DE JALE Y ESTOY LIMPIANDO ALGUNOS CROMOS POR QUE HAY CAR SHOW  A VER COMO ME VA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2010, 12:10 AM~16458303
> *AKI NOMAS DESCANSANDO LA PROXIMA SEMANA TENEMOS UN CHINGO DE JALE  Y ESTOY LIMPIANDO ALGUNOS CROMOS POR QUE HAY CAR SHOW    A VER  COMO ME VA  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE  BUENA SUERTE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:23 AM~16458414
> *ORALE    BUENA SUERTE
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looking good turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2010, 12:31 AM~16458459
> *looking good turtle
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 30 2010, 03:03 AM~16458810
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


u going to phx loco


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:40 PM~16458059
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2010, 03:10 AM~16458946
> *u going to phx loco
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: are you going


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks conejo


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

firme trabajo hermano! i wanna see that lil stroller mini car finished :thumbsup:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:40 PM~16458059
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


FALLEN ANGEL IS LOOKING GOOD UR DOING A GOOD JOB TURTLE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE+Jan 30 2010, 01:34 PM~16461348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOON REALLY SOON NEXT WEEK


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 30 2010, 10:43 AM~16459954
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  are you going
> *


gonna try homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2010, 07:08 PM~16463241
> *gonna try homie
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 31 2010, 01:18 AM~16466014
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 31 2010, 02:28 AM~16466207
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :h5: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :drama: :biggrin: 

que onda como estamos


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:12 AM~16466286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICKKK JOB HOMIE!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2010, 09:22 PM~16472766
> *SICKKK JOB HOMIE!!!
> *



GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:12 AM~16466286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thats whats up right there homie! you brought that magnum to life, serio!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 1 2010, 12:02 AM~16474477
> *:cheesy: thats whats up right there homie! you brought that magnum to life, serio!
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 02:12 AM~16466286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 1 2010, 09:18 AM~16476138
> *NICE!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



 THANKS


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 AM~16476347
> *:thumbsup:
> *



QUE ONDA LOKO COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 02:12 AM~16466286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh fuuuckk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

you gotta get down on my shit soon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 1 2010, 09:28 PM~16483516
> *oh fuuuckk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> you gotta get down on my shit soon  :biggrin:
> *




just let me know


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SE MIRA CHINGONA LA RANFLA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16484248
> *SE MIRA CHINGONA LA RANFLA
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:40 PM~16458059
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


READY FOR SOME KANDY  TOMORROW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG TURTLE, [email protected], sureñosbluez, BASH3R

:wave: :wave:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE BIG TURTLE :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BIG TURTLE COMO ESTAS BRO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Feb 1 2010, 10:50 PM~16484850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS PELON , COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

BIEN AQUI NOMAS CON PURA HUEVONADA. YA LE PUSE LOS HYDROS A MI TOWNCAR, TODAVIA ESTOY UN POCO WEY PA ESO DE LOS SWITCHES. PERO ALGUN DIA VOY AGARRAR LA ONDA :biggrin: COOL BRO AY CUANDO PUEDAS, I LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR WORK BRO.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:37 PM~16484704
> *READY FOR SOME KANDY    TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see dat done


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 2 2010, 01:58 AM~16486114
> * BIEN AQUI NOMAS CON PURA HUEVONADA. YA LE PUSE LOS HYDROS A MI TOWNCAR, TODAVIA ESTOY UN POCO WEY PA ESO DE LOS SWITCHES. PERO ALGUN DIA VOY AGARRAR LA ONDA :biggrin: COOL BRO AY CUANDO PUEDAS, I LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR WORK BRO.
> *



ORALE ESTAMOS Y GUAL :biggrin: PURA HUEVA , AY POCO A POCO LE VAS A GARAR LA ONDA .


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 02:25 AM~16486173
> *cant wait to see dat done
> *



HOPEFULLY TOMORROW


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 01:37 AM~16484704
> *READY FOR SOME KANDY    TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP ON THE SUPERBE WORK YOUR DOING !!!!     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 2 2010, 02:30 AM~16486190
> *
> that is dammmmmm nice bro i,m packing up my money  & i ,ll  ship you my girlfriend bike !!!  :biggrin:     :yes:
> REAL DAMMMMMM  SICK ASS JOB YOUR  DOING BRO !!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS D-ICE  WHEN EVER YOU READY JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

YUP YOU CAN BE SURE OF IT BRO !!!!!  :biggrin: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:12 AM~16466286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 2 2010, 02:39 AM~16486214
> *YUP YOU CAN BE SURE  OF IT  BRO  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:37 PM~16484704
> *READY FOR SOME KANDY    TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WUT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!....NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THOSE PATTERNS!!! :0 :0 ....IM IMPRESSED!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 03:27 AM~16486180
> *HOPEFULLY TOMORROW
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 04:33 PM~16491385
> *THATS WUT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!....NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THOSE PATTERNS!!! :0  :0 ....IM IMPRESSED!!
> *


will post pictures in a minute with the kandy


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 05:52 PM~16492194
> *will post pictures in a minute with the kandy
> *


 hno: hno: cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 06:55 PM~16492212
> *hno:  hno: cant wait to see it!!!
> *


x2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

here you go fleetangel


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 05:42 PM~16492101
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:06 PM~16492319
> *here you go  fleetangel
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

so did you like or not :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

hey loko call me si puedes porfa


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:11 PM~16492373
> *so did you like or not  :biggrin:
> *


un chingo!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 07:10 PM~16492359
> *  :wave:
> *


hey loke wutz up you got dwn on fleets bike wut do you charge im think im gonna get you to do mine


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 06:17 PM~16492445
> *un chingo!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WestTexas_lowlow,* BIG TURTLE, Fleetangel,818 CAPRICE*

wut it dew *GOODTIMERS*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 06:20 PM~16492482
> *hey loke wutz up you got dwn on fleets bike wut do you charge im think im gonna get you to do mine
> *


doing good thanks  
the bike need to be ready for paint $ 350.00 any color kandy with flake & patterns


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THANX TURTLE A LOT!!!!!......THE BIKE LOOKS FREAKIN TIGHT!!!!!.....CANT WAIT TO HAVE THAT BABY BACK!!....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 06:21 PM~16492501
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WestTexas_lowlow, BIG TURTLE, Fleetangel,818 CAPRICE
> 
> ...



chillin homie after a long day at work :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 06:25 PM~16492549
> *THANX TURTLE A LOT!!!!!......THE BIKE LOOKS FREAKIN TIGHT!!!!!.....CANT WAIT TO HAVE THAT BABY BACK!!....
> *


ya sabes loko any time  cant wait to see it with the kandy gold patterns


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 06:21 PM~16492501
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WestTexas_lowlow, BIG TURTLE, Fleetangel,818 CAPRICE
> 
> ...


U SEE HOMIE!!!>...TURTLE THROWS IT DOWN!!!!....SEND UR FRAME TO HIME N LET HIM WORK HIS MAGIC ON IT!!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:27 PM~16492567
> *ya sabes loko any time    cant wait to see it with the kandy gold patterns
> *


HEY CARNAL AVIENTATE UNAS BUSINESS CARDS....ILL PASS EM OUT!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 06:28 PM~16492586
> *HEY CARNAL AVIENTATE UNAS BUSINESS CARDS....ILL PASS EM OUT!!!!
> *



soon loko


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Feb 2 2010, 07:23 PM~16492523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been thinkn bout sendn it to him gotta get the money rollin in


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 06:33 PM~16492630
> *
> ive been thinkn bout sendn it to him gotta get the money rollin in
> *


JUST GET AN IDEA OF WUT U WANT....HE WILL TAKE CARE OF THE REST!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 07:34 PM~16492651
> *JUST GET AN IDEA OF WUT U WANT....HE WILL TAKE CARE OF THE REST!!
> *


blue for the mighty GT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 06:33 PM~16492630
> *cool ill let you know when in ready loko
> ive been thinkn bout sendn it to him gotta get the money rollin in
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 06:37 PM~16492687
> *blue for the mighty GT
> *



sisisisisisi


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 06:37 PM~16492687
> *blue for the mighty GT
> *


THATS WUZ UP HOMIE!!!....MY OTHER BBY I GONNA BE SOME KIND OF BLUE TOO BUT LIGHTER!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 05:06 PM~16492319
> *here you go  fleetangel
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Feb 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16492707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUT IT USED TO LOOKI LIKE!!











> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:06 PM~16492319
> *here you go   fleetangel
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

estas pesado :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16492940
> *estas pesado  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA...THATS JUST HOW WE DO IT HOMIE!!!!...GOODTIMES IS WUT GIVES ME MOTIVATION TO GET BETTER N BETTER!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 06:56 PM~16492968
> *HAHA...THATS JUST HOW WE DO IT HOMIE!!!!...GOODTIMES IS WUT GIVES ME MOTIVATION TO GET BETTER N BETTER!!
> *



PURO GOODTIMES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

POST THE PICTURE ON OUR GOODTIMES TOPIC


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:58 PM~16492986
> *PURO GOODTIMES
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!!...SO READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 06:59 PM~16493000
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!!...SO READY FOR SUNDAY?
> *


SIMON


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 07:10 PM~16493131
> *SIMON
> *


ORALE....R U TAKIN BOTH OR JUST THE PEDAL CAR?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 07:06 PM~16492319
> *here you go  fleetangel
> 
> 
> ...


chingon turtle   cuanto tiempo esperas para quitar el tape de los patterns carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

como 5 minutos


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

What up Turtle.. any new pic's of the Pedal car?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Feb 2 2010, 08:38 PM~16494186
> *What up Turtle.. any new pic's of the Pedal car?
> *



tomorrow


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :drama:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 3 2010, 05:40 AM~16497435
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :drama:
> *


  

sup conejo how you doing


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 2 2010, 08:30 PM~16494092
> *chingon turtle     cuanto tiempo esperas para quitar el tape de los patterns carnal
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 AM~16486217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:41 AM~16508020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn turtle dats bad ass


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 12:11 PM~16451840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ready for some patterns


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:41 AM~16508020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TURNED OUT GOOD BIG TURTLE :wow: :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 4 2010, 12:42 AM~16508026
> *:0  :0  :0 damn turtle dats bad ass
> *



thanks homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16508054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN TELL THIS IS GONA BE BAD ASS ALREADY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

gracias perrito


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:51 AM~16508066
> *I CAN TELL THIS IS GONA BE BAD ASS ALREADY
> *



goodtimes colors :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:51 AM~16508071
> *goodtimes colors  :biggrin:
> *


  YOU THE MAN FOO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:55 AM~16508083
> * YOU THE MAN FOO
> *


EL JEFE :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:50 AM~16508062
> *thanks homie
> *


   cant to send u mine for your magic


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY TO DELIVER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 4 2010, 01:01 AM~16508108
> *   cant to send u mine for your magic
> *



IM READY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you do the leafing too


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

NO I DONT BUT I GOT SOMEONE REALLY GOOD


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:06 AM~16508130
> *NO I DONT BUT I GOT SOMEONE REALLY GOOD
> *


whos dat


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CHECK HIM OUT 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409799


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16508173
> *CHECK HIM OUT
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409799
> *


damn hes bad ass


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:03 AM~16508118
> *READY TO DELIVER
> 
> 
> ...


chingon tortuga


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:41 AM~16508020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale turtle! :0 :0 that magnum looks sick as hell vato, i cant wait to learn some of this ish! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Feb 4 2010, 01:45 AM~16508284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CARNARL


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE TURTLE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

X2010. QUE ONDA TURTLE SALIO CHIDO EL CARRO.


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:41 AM~16508020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i like :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz+Feb 4 2010, 05:43 AM~16508732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:41 AM~16508020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out clean!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:34 PM~16511036
> *THANKS CONEJO
> AQUI NOMAS GRACIAS
> THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 06:18 PM~16514781
> *came out clean!!!!
> *


thanks loko


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 10:27 PM~16517688
> *thanks loko
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## adriyanna62 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey nice bike .It's rather cool looking. :wow: 
_________________________________

Contract Hire


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

gt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adriyanna62_@Feb 5 2010, 02:59 AM~16519374
> *Hey nice bike .It's rather cool looking. :wow:
> _________________________________
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 05:24 AM~16519662
> *gt :biggrin:
> *



 gt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:h5: :boink: :run: GOODTIMES C.C :run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 5 2010, 03:07 PM~16523963
> *:h5:  :boink:  :run: GOODTIMES C.C  :run:  :boink:  :h5:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:  QUE PASO TURTLE COMO ESTAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 5 2010, 05:16 PM~16525176
> *:biggrin:   QUE PASO TURTLE COMO ESTAS
> *


aqui nomas sal gracias  pm the colors you want so i could go get them porfa .........


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUD UP!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 06:09 PM~16525635
> *WUD UP!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut it dew


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 5 2010, 11:13 PM~16528694
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


COMO ANDAS?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16536872
> *COMO ANDAS?
> *


aqui nomas


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:05 PM~16553754
> *aqui nomas
> *


SIEMPRE YA NO TE DIO PROBLEMAS EL FRAME?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

paint looks good bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 08:27 PM~16553913
> *SIEMPRE YA NO TE DIO PROBLEMAS EL FRAME?
> *


SI LOKO UN CHINGO :angry: ILL HAVE TO SAND BLAST THE BIKE AND RE DO IT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2010, 08:30 PM~16553945
> *paint looks good bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE  I STILL NEED TO ADD THE KANDY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:31 PM~16553959
> *SI LOKO UN CHINGO  :angry:    ILL HAVE TO SAND BLAST THE BIKE AND RE DO IT
> *


OH DISPENSA HOMIE....WAS IT THE SAME PROBLEM???????


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SIMON IT WAS THE SAME :angry: ONLY THE BACK PART OF THE BIKE DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:33 PM~16553978
> *SIMON IT WAS THE SAME :angry:  ONLY THE BACK PART OF THE BIKE  DONT KNOW WHY
> *


F..K....PUES JUST LEAVE IT SIMPLE LIKE IT WAS BEFORE LOKO....YA PARA K SEA MAS FACIL PARA TI!......


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Feb 6 2010, 11:12 PM~16536805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SIMON AFTER THE SAND BLAST ES DE BOLADA


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:38 PM~16554016
> *SIMON AFTER THE SAND BLAST ES DE BOLADA
> *


ORALE...YA PARA K TE RELAJES CARNAL!! ....YA DESPUES CON TIEMPO LE HAGO MAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ORALE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:46 PM~16554136
> *ORALE
> *


THANX CARNAL!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 09:36 PM~16554005
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> CHILLIN  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 9 2010, 03:41 PM~16562657
> *
> *


K ONDA! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 03:43 PM~16562680
> *K ONDA! :biggrin:
> *


AQUI NOMAS LOKO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 9 2010, 11:57 PM~16569198
> *AQUI NOMAS LOKO
> *


pinche lluvia k no para.....TENGO JALE K HACER Y NI PUEDO HACERLO POR K LLUEVE.... :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ui cutty (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ui cutty+Feb 10 2010, 12:36 AM~16569547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  COMO ESTAMOS SAL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

BIEN BRO AQUI NOMAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 10 2010, 02:41 AM~16569967
> *BIEN BRO AQUI NOMAS
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

anything new loko


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

HEY TURTLE SORRY I COULDNT COME THROUGH FOR YOU TODAY ILL MAKE IT UP TO YOU NEXT TIME  :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 11 2010, 09:35 PM~16588867
> *HEY TURTLE SORRY I COULDNT COME THROUGH FOR YOU TODAY ILL MAKE IT UP TO YOU NEXT TIME    :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :yessad:
> *


ITS COOL CONEJO  NEXT TIME FOR SURE THANKS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

STROLLER ALMOST DONE READY FOR MORE KANDY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 11 2010, 11:16 PM~16589970
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



QUE ONDA FLEET ANGEL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

4 Members: BIG TURTLE, west_13, sureñosbluez, Cruizin_In_StyleCC

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:22 PM~16590020
> *QUE ONDA FLEET ANGEL
> *


NOMAS AKI CARNAL...I JUST WOKE UP....GOT A LOT OF JALE FOR TOMORROW!!!....SO ILL BE SENDIN U MORE FRAMES FOR PAINT SOON!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CHIDO CHIDO PONLE GANAS , I HAVE A FRAME I NEED YOU TO LOOK AT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:21 PM~16590010
> *STROLLER ALMOST DONE  READY FOR MORE KANDY
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:27 PM~16590065
> *CHIDO CHIDO  PONLE GANAS , I HAVE A FRAME I NEED YOU TO LOOK AT
> *


SIMON..ILL TRY TO GO ON SATURDAY N CHECK IT OUT!.....OR DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF IT?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16508054
> *ready for some patterns
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST DONE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:33 PM~16590113
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO!!!....U DOING BIG BUSINESS NOW!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Feb 11 2010, 11:32 PM~16590110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 11 2010, 11:34 PM~16590126
> *DAMN BRO!!!....U DOING BIG BUSINESS NOW!! :0  :cheesy:
> *



POCO A POCO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SO WUTZ NEW WITH FALLEN?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LETTING IT DRY REALLY GOOD SO I COULD START WORKING ON IT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
lookin good


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2010, 12:33 AM~16590113
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


looking GOOD loko


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 12 2010, 02:42 AM~16590182
> *looking GOOD loko
> *


the yellow m 'n' m man in the backround is pimp


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:39 PM~16590159
> *LETTING IT DRY REALLY GOOD  SO I COULD START WORKING ON IT
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!....HEY I GOT A FRAME FOR SALE...IF U KNOW ANYBODY WHO WANTS IT LET ME KNOW...ITS A SCHWINN STINGRAY...BODY DONE ALREADY...SEMI


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Feb 11 2010, 11:42 PM~16590182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2010, 11:44 PM~16590195
> *the yellow m 'n' m man in the backround is pimp
> *


IT WOULD LOOK GOOD N A DISPLAY!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2010, 11:44 PM~16590195
> *the yellow m 'n' m man in the backround is pimp
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 11 2010, 11:45 PM~16590203
> *IT WOULD LOOK GOOD N A DISPLAY!
> *



FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Feb 12 2010, 12:44 AM~16590198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:47 PM~16590218
> *FOR SALE  :biggrin:
> *


IT WOULD OF BEEN COOL IF IT WAS GREEN!


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

good work keep it up looks real good.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 11 2010, 11:50 PM~16590253
> *how much and you got a pic homie
> 
> *


I GOT A SPECIAL FOR GT MEMBERS....PRIMERED READY FOR PAINT....ILL POST SOME PICS TOMORROW!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Feb 11 2010, 11:51 PM~16590259
> *good work keep it up looks real good.
> *



THANKS 1BADLAC


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ILL LET YOU KNOW ON THAT FRAME TOMORROW


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:54 PM~16590284
> *ILL LET YOU KNOW ON THAT FRAME TOMORROW
> *


ORALE HOMIE!!!...IM READY!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16590263
> *I GOT A SPECIAL FOR GT MEMBERS....PRIMERED READY FOR PAINT....ILL POST SOME PICS TOMORROW!!!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 12 2010, 12:00 AM~16590346
> *
> *


SO DID U USE THE STRIPPER ALREADY?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SOMETHING I DID LAST YEAR


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:02 AM~16590353
> *SO DID U USE THE STRIPPER ALREADY?
> *


nah not yet i spent all day with my lil gurls and my lil is still up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2010, 01:24 AM~16590937
> *SOMETHING I DID LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


  WILL GET BETTER PICS TURTLE  THANKS 4 DOING THAT 4 ME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:33 PM~16590113
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


SOME OF US ARE BLESSED 2 BE ABLE 2 SEE BIG TURTLES CREATIONS IN PERSON PICS DONT DO HIS WORK JUSTICE WUT HE CHARGES ANYONE FOR HIS WORK APPRECIATE IT HE DROPS MAD HOURS OF HIS LIFE 2 PUT HIS WORK OUT FOR US  THANKS BIG TURTLE...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 02:14 AM~16591171
> *SOME OF US ARE BLESSED 2 BE ABLE 2 SEE BIG TURTLES CREATIONS IN PERSON PICS DONT DO HIS WORK JUSTICE WUT HE CHARGES ANYONE FOR HIS WORK APPRECIATE IT HE DROPS MAD HOURS OF HIS LIFE 2 PUT HIS WORK OUT FOR US   THANKS BIG TURTLE...
> *


BIG PROPS TO BIG TURTLE!!!!...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 02:10 AM~16591156
> * WILL GET BETTER PICS TURTLE   THANKS 4 DOING THAT 4 ME
> *



CHIDO THANK YOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 02:14 AM~16591171
> *SOME OF US ARE BLESSED 2 BE ABLE 2 SEE BIG TURTLES CREATIONS IN PERSON PICS DONT DO HIS WORK JUSTICE WUT HE CHARGES ANYONE FOR HIS WORK APPRECIATE IT HE DROPS MAD HOURS OF HIS LIFE 2 PUT HIS WORK OUT FOR US   THANKS BIG TURTLE...
> *



GRACIAS PERRITO  I HOPE ONE DAY I WILL GET BETTER AT THIS, SO I COULD DO LOTS MORE WORK THANKS AGAIN


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT FOR TURTLE. IMA START PUTTING MONEY IN MY PIGGY BANK SO U CAN SOMEDAY PAINT MY CAR  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 12 2010, 05:11 AM~16591429
> *TTT FOR TURTLE. IMA START PUTTING MONEY IN MY PIGGY BANK SO U CAN SOMEDAY PAINT MY CAR   :biggrin:
> *



gracias sal , cant wait to do your bike


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

que onda TORTUGA ??? estas perron homie !!!!!!!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

qvole turtle!! u gunnabe home ina couple hours compa? i wanna swing by n see some good work :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2010, 04:24 AM~16590937
> *SOMETHING I DID LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 dammmmm that is cool great job !!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS??? CALL ME WHEN IT READY?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Feb 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16595419
> *ANY MORE PICS??? CALL ME WHEN IT READY?
> *


DID YOU SEE THE ONES WITH THE KANDY ? ILL POST MORE WHEN I DO THE BOTTOM


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Feb 12 2010, 10:51 AM~16593204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS D-ICE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LUV ME OR HATE ME Today, 10:01 AM | | Post #2423 

fulltimer

Posts: 3,694
Joined: Sep 2006
From: is not important what i rep is !!!!!!!
Car Club: GOODTIMES 




que onda TORTUGA ??? estas perron homie !!!!!!!! 


AQUI NOMAS  GRACIAS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ERES CABRON BIG TURTLE   T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 12 2010, 08:27 PM~16597769
> *ERES CABRON BIG TURTLE     T T T
> *



:biggrin: GRACIAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YA HIZE MIS TAXES SE ME HACE QUE TE VOY A MANDAR TODOS MIS FRAMES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2010, 04:29 AM~16600412
> *YA HIZE MIS TAXES SE ME HACE QUE TE VOY A MANDAR TODOS MIS FRAMES LOL :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHA ESTA BIEN KEEP ME BUSY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

IMA TRY TO PASS BY UR HOUSE TODAY!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BRO. HEY HAVE A HAPPY VALENTINES DAY WITH YOUR LADY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 14 2010, 02:42 PM~16610532
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. HEY HAVE A HAPPY VALENTINES DAY WITH YOUR LADY
> *



gracias sal y gualmente


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:33 PM~16590113
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR TURTLE...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Q-VO TURTLE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Feb 15 2010, 07:10 AM~16616476
> *looks really good.
> *



GRACIAS EDDIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Feb 15 2010, 11:05 AM~16617872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JR.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM THAT PEDAL CAR SE MIRA BIEN BRO. MY SON WOULD GO CRAZY FOR THAT TO DRIVE AROUND THE BLOCK, :uh: NAH I WOULDN'T LET HIM DRIVE IT LOL. HOW U BEEN BRO I KEEP FORGETTIN TO CALL U


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 15 2010, 11:31 PM~16625315
> *DAM THAT PEDAL CAR SE MIRA BIEN BRO. MY SON WOULD GO CRAZY FOR THAT TO DRIVE AROUND THE BLOCK, :uh:  NAH I WOULDN'T LET HIM DRIVE IT LOL. HOW U BEEN BRO I KEEP FORGETTIN TO CALL U
> *



GRACIAS SAL  COMO ESTAMOS , IM READY TO START ON THAT BIKE SO LET ME KNOW WHAT COLOR'S


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YESSIR I'll GIVE U A CALL MANANA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 16 2010, 12:20 AM~16625870
> *YESSIR I'll GIVE U A CALL MANANA :0  :biggrin:
> *



COOL GRACIAS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTTFT!!!!

(TOTHETOPFORTURTLE) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16636496
> *TTTFT!!!!
> 
> (TOTHETOPFORTURTLE) :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 17 2010, 05:40 AM~16638244
> *:worship:  :wave:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*TTTT*
TO THE TOP TURTLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 17 2010, 11:54 AM~16640371
> *TTTT
> TO THE TOP TURTLE  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS WENDY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 17 2010, 04:58 PM~16643006
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> ttt :biggrin:






> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo big turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 17 2010, 07:10 PM~16644372
> *q-vo big turtle
> *


aqui nomas como estamos


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SEE U SATURDAY!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2010, 11:36 PM~16648315
> *SEE U SATURDAY!!!
> *



SIMON QUE SI PURO PARTY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 13 2010, 05:25 PM~16603977
> *This morning Stephanie and I wre in the San Fernando Valley shooting a feature for Lowrider Magazine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 18 2010, 02:41 AM~16649273
> *wutz up turtle
> *



JUST HERE CHILLIN , HOW YOU DOING


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 18 2010, 03:49 AM~16649300
> *JUST HERE CHILLIN , HOW YOU DOING
> *


good just chilln


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 18 2010, 03:02 AM~16649340
> *good just chilln
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 13 2010, 05:25 PM~16603977
> *This morning Stephanie and I wre in the San Fernando Valley shooting a feature for Lowrider Magazine.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 05:12 PM~16654158
> *LOOKING GOOD!!!
> *


gracias loko


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

EDDIE'S PEDAL CAR DONE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DOING MORE WORK TO THE MAGNUM


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2010, 01:56 AM~16658865
> *EDDIE'S PEDAL CAR DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:51 AM~16659074
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2010, 01:56 AM~16658865
> *EDDIE'S PEDAL CAR DONE
> 
> 
> ...


lookd good loko


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 AM~16658944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ERES UNA AMENASA LOKO :0 YOU GETTIN DOWN  GT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 19 2010, 03:47 AM~16659385
> *lookd good loko
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2010, 12:56 AM~16658865
> *EDDIE'S PEDAL CAR DONE
> 
> 
> ...


Thank turtle. Look good. I'll pick it up on Sat.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2010, 12:56 AM~16658865
> *EDDIE'S PEDAL CAR DONE
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIDE LOOKING GOOD!!!...LIKE THE COLOR!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Feb 19 2010, 03:42 PM~16663811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 GRACIAS EDDIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 AM~16658944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUEDO CHINGONA LA MAGNUM CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newman9800 (Feb 9, 2010)

Look's really good.I like it!!!
_____________________________
Etnies
Fly London Shoes


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newman9800+Feb 20 2010, 02:26 AM~16668831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

THAT'S THE HOMIE ESTAS CABRON BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 20 2010, 05:56 PM~16672721
> *THAT'S THE HOMIE ESTAS CABRON BIG TURTLE
> *



gracias pelon


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 20 2010, 12:36 AM~16668537
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 21 2010, 09:01 AM~16677165
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *



THANKS CONEJO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 20 2010, 12:36 AM~16668537
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 22 2010, 01:15 AM~16685974
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 22 2010, 02:00 AM~16686111
> *  :wow:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 22 2010, 11:53 AM~16688618
> *
> *


PINCHE TURTLE ERES UNA AMENASA LOKO PARA PINTAR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PURA CALIDAD CON EL HOMIE BIG TURTLE   T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ALL DONE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Feb 24 2010, 12:45 AM~16708830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 12:18 AM~16719331
> *ALL DONE
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGADO MAKES ME WANA MAKE ANOTHER BABY :0 2 PUSH IN STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2010, 02:50 AM~16719944
> *CHINGADO MAKES ME WANA MAKE ANOTHER BABY :0 2 PUSH IN STYLE :biggrin:
> *



:boink: :naughty: :biggrin: ESTAS PESADO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 03:34 AM~16720011
> *:boink:  :naughty:  :biggrin:  ESTAS PESADO
> *


3 BABY MAMAS ALREADY :0 :biggrin: OHHH CANT 4 GET THE EX WIFE :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GOODMORNING GT FAM

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 25 2010, 10:14 AM~16721675
> *GOODMORNING GT FAM
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




GOODMORNING HOTSHOT


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:19 AM~16721728
> *GOODMORNING HOTSHOT
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG TURTLE HEY BROTHER I WANTED TO ASK YOU DO YOU PAINT AND DO BODY WORK?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 25 2010, 10:21 AM~16721753
> *WHAT IT DO BIG TURTLE HEY BROTHER I WANTED TO ASK YOU DO YOU PAINT AND DO BODY WORK?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES I DO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR SOME PATTERNS


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 AM~16722011
> *YES I DO
> *


KOOL ILL GET WITH YOU WHEN I HAVE SOME CASH STACKED UP.THAT YELLOW BIKE IS CLEAN NICE WORK


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 25 2010, 11:01 AM~16722116
> *KOOL ILL GET WITH YOU WHEN I HAVE SOME CASH STACKED UP.THAT YELLOW BIKE IS CLEAN NICE WORK
> *


COOL THANKS DONT WORRY IM NOT TO EXPENSIVE


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 11:27 AM~16722331
> *COOL THANKS DONT WORRY IM NOT TO EXPENSIVE
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.I WAS ABOUT TO TAKE MY LIL GIRLS FRAME TO THE BODY SHOP TODAY.BUT I LIKE YOUR WORK.I MEAN YOUR A GT SO SHIT MEN THE BEST :biggrin: ILL TAKE PICS OF IT AND EMAIL THEM OVER TO YOU SO YOU CAN GIVE ME A PRICE.PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 11:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR I LIKE IT :biggrin:  BUT SE VA A VER MAS CHINGON CON LOS PATTERNS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ....WHOS FRAME IS THAT???


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Feb 25 2010, 11:05 PM~16729750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL ILL PM YOU MY EMAIL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BIG TURTLE. LOOKS GOOD. I KEEP FORGETTING TO CALL U. HOW U BEEN?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...



Sal is that ur frame?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2010, 11:36 PM~16668537
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 26 2010, 03:26 AM~16731211
> *WHAT'S UP BIG TURTLE. LOOKS GOOD. I KEEP FORGETTING TO CALL U. HOW U BEEN?
> *


just here working , i been good gracias see you in a az


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 26 2010, 10:08 AM~16732888
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 11:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see that one done


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I CAN'T WAIT EITHER  WHAT'S UP TURTLE BUENAS NOCHES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 27 2010, 12:41 AM~16739880
> *I CAN'T WAIT EITHER  WHAT'S UP TURTLE BUENAS NOCHES
> *


gracias sal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 27 2010, 02:43 PM~16743134
> *
> *



QUE ONDA SAL COMO ESTAMOS ? I STARTED WORKING ON THE PATTERNS ILL POST PICTURES LATER


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: DAM I DIDN'T GET MY CONFIRMATION FOR PHOENIX   BUT FUCKERS DID CASHED OUT THE MONEY ORDER :happysad: MAS PUTOS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 27 2010, 06:25 PM~16744579
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM I DIDN'T GET MY CONFIRMATION FOR PHOENIX    BUT FUCKERS DID CASHED OUT THE MONEY ORDER :happysad: MAS PUTOS :0  :biggrin:
> *


its ok if you did not get it they cashed your check your good to go .


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ORALE CARNAL I'll SEE U FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 09:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 28 2010, 11:19 AM~16749730
> * ORALE CARNAL I'll SEE U FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *




SI DIOS QUIERE


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GOODMORNING FAM HOW WAS THE WEEKEND


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

weekend was really good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 2 2010, 12:18 AM~16768889
> *weekend was really good
> *


PURO GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 2 2010, 12:26 AM~16768947
> *PURO GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

t t t


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 01:44 AM~16769323
> *t t t
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 2 2010, 11:20 PM~16779820
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE WHAT'S NEW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 3 2010, 12:38 AM~16780532
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE WHAT'S NEW
> *


LLA MERO........... COMO ESTAMOS ? ILL POST SOME PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 11:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...



NICE FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 3 2010, 10:36 AM~16783691
> *NICE FRAME  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS WENDY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

AZ HERE WE COME


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Drive safe homie...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BIG TURTLE BE SAFE BRO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Mar 5 2010, 12:44 AM~16802824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:49 AM~16722032
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Frame came out badass!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...THANKS...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Hell yeah that looks nice can't wait


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 5 2010, 01:31 AM~16803018
> *Hell yeah that looks nice can't wait
> *



COOL ILL BE TAKING OFF ABOUT 1PM ILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET THERE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ORALE BRO. DAM HOW MANY BIKES U HAVE I SEE A COUPLE IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 5 2010, 01:56 AM~16803094
> *ORALE BRO. DAM HOW MANY BIKES U HAVE I SEE A COUPLE IN THE BACKGROUND
> *


UN CHINGO BEEN BUSY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2010, 01:02 AM~16802915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT BIKE LOOKS CLEAN I LIKE IT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16802915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:31 AM~16804659
> *DAMN THAT BIKE LOOKS CLEAN I LIKE IT.
> *



thanks jr.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2010, 01:02 AM~16802915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

x602 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2010, 01:02 AM~16802915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM TURTLE YOU THE MEN  

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES B.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 8 2010, 01:29 AM~16825711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DRAMA QUEEN ON TOP OF THE HILL.LOOKING GOOD TURTLE


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

It was real cool meeting u.. thanks for taking time out and talking w me about my new project I'm trying to do.. I'm looking foward to doing buisness w u in the future..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

where did you get the display made at turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Mar 8 2010, 01:29 AM~16825711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS............


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 8 2010, 07:03 PM~16831794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOT SHOT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> GRACIAS CARNAL
> 
> DE NADA CARNAL   COMO LES FUE EN EL SHOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> > GRACIAS CARNAL
> >
> > DE NADA CARNAL   COMO LES FUE EN EL SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 8 2010, 10:43 PM~16833932
> *BIEN GRACIAS..... 1ST PLACE MILD
> *


FELICIDADES CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2010, 02:02 AM~16802915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 8 2010, 10:41 PM~16834676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN TURTLE. HEY I'M TAKIN THE FRAME FOR SOME LEAFING AND STRIPING TOMORROW. HABER COMO SALE. AND THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 9 2010, 12:39 AM~16835650
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN TURTLE. HEY I'M TAKIN THE FRAME FOR SOME LEAFING AND STRIPING TOMORROW. HABER COMO SALE. AND THANKS AGAIN.
> *



YA SAVES GRACIAS A TI....... ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD , POST SOME PICTURES WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2010, 01:31 AM~16835613
> *THANKS HOMIE
> GRACIAS
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HEY TURTLE HOW WAS THE TRIP BACK? THANKS FOR POSTING PICS OF OUR BIKES BRO. ME AND ALL THE KIDS WORKED ON THE DISPLAY AND CLEANING BIKES. MUCH APPRECIATED. IT WAS MY FIRST TIME EVER SHOWIN AT A LRM SHOW. AND SEEING ALL THE NICE BIKES MOTIVATES ME TO TRY HARDER NEXT TIME....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 9 2010, 01:07 PM~16839765
> *HEY TURTLE HOW WAS THE TRIP BACK? THANKS FOR POSTING PICS OF OUR BIKES BRO. ME AND ALL THE KIDS WORKED ON THE DISPLAY AND CLEANING BIKES. MUCH APPRECIATED. IT WAS MY FIRST TIME EVER SHOWIN AT A LRM SHOW. AND SEEING ALL THE NICE BIKES MOTIVATES ME TO TRY HARDER NEXT TIME....... :biggrin:
> *


TRIP WAS GOOD............. NO PROBLEM YOU GUYS LOOK GOOD OUT THERE  NEXT SHOW YOU WILL ALWAY IMPROVE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 9 2010, 09:36 AM~16837928
> *:wave:
> *


sup how you doing


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 9 2010, 04:49 PM~16841828
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: long drive


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 10:52 AM~16860113
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS ANDREW


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WASSSSSSS HAPPENING :nicoderm: :loco:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 07:49 AM~16868870
> *WASSSSSSS HAPPENING  :nicoderm:  :loco:
> *


  sup


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

sup west texas


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 14 2010, 11:59 AM~16887021
> *TTT
> *


did u get my pm


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

YES I DID ILL LET YOU KNOW TOMORROW WHAT I HAVE


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 14 2010, 02:34 AM~16885354
> * sup
> *



WAS UP TURTLE PM SENT 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 14 2010, 11:07 PM~16892555
> *YES I DID ILL LET YOU KNOW TOMORROW WHAT I HAVE
> *


THANK TURTLE. THE GIRLS FRAME MIGHT START GETTN WORK ON IN 2 WEEKS,


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA BIG TURTLE COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL :wave: :wave:
ESTOS HOMIES TE MANDAN SALUDOS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 15 2010, 05:08 PM~16898858
> *QUE ONDA BIG TURTLE COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL  :wave:  :wave:
> ESTOS HOMIES TE MANDAN SALUDOS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hahahahaha como estamos carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:53 PM~16902951
> *hahahahaha  como estamos carnal
> *


muy bien carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:52 PM~16902939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  ES CANDY MAGENTA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS CARNAL ..... SIMON KANDY MAGENTA


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SALIO CHIDO BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 16 2010, 12:08 AM~16903493
> *SALIO CHIDO BIG TURTLE
> *


GRACIAS SAL , COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 14 2010, 03:34 AM~16885357
> *sup west texas
> *


chillen homie fixing to do the skirt and tank on the bike


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 15 2010, 06:34 AM~16893855
> *WAS UP TURTLE PM SENT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST HERE CHILLIN  
PM SENT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 16 2010, 12:15 AM~16903524
> *chillen homie fixing to do the skirt and tank on the bike
> *


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 PM~16902939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks good loco


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:52 PM~16902939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Mar 16 2010, 08:53 AM~16905381
> *:wow: looks good loco
> *



THANKS JAVIER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 16 2010, 11:07 AM~16906419
> *
> *



I LIKE YOUR PRICE.ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN THE FRAME IS READY AND CASH IS STACKED UP  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

just give me a call when your ready


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 16 2010, 02:24 PM~16907998
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE. NOMAS NO SE HACE CON EL PIN STRIPER. ESTA MUY OCUPADO EL WEY. :angry: I MIGHT BE SENDING U ANOTHER ONE SI TODO SALE BIEN. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 17 2010, 01:18 AM~16914167
> *
> *


....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

Baller Poster

Posts: 621
Joined: Aug 2009
From: WESTSIDE PHOENIX AZ
Car Club: UCE PHOENIX




WHAT'S UP TURTLE. NOMAS NO SE HACE CON EL PIN STRIPER. ESTA MUY OCUPADO EL WEY. I MIGHT BE SENDING U ANOTHER ONE SI TODO SALE BIEN. 


orale sal nomas give me a call


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...que onda compa...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP TURTLE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 05:49 PM~16940234
> *WUZ UP TURTLE!
> *


chillin fleet , como estamos when you coming down


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 20 2010, 04:38 PM~16947002
> *chillin fleet , como estamos  when you coming down
> *


PROBABLY TOMORROW....ILL GIVE U A CALL IF I ROLL BY!


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE HOW U BEEN. MY FRAME IS AT THE PINSTRIPER SHOP  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 20 2010, 08:28 PM~16948575
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE HOW U BEEN. MY FRAME IS AT THE PINSTRIPER SHOP  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.
> *



aqui nomas chillin , how you been ? que bueno cant wait to see it done


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

FUISTES A SAN DIEGO BRO?? MAN I'M DEBATING WETHER TO PAINT MY LINCOLN OR BUY ME A LIL BLAZER TO TAKE MY BIKE TO SHOWS  :dunno:  :banghead: hno: :loco:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16950191
> *FUISTES A SAN DIEGO BRO?? MAN I'M DEBATING WETHER TO PAINT MY LINCOLN OR BUY ME A LIL BLAZER TO TAKE MY BIKE TO SHOWS   :dunno:    :banghead:  hno:  :loco:
> *


no sal i did not make it to san diego ...... its really up to you go with what you really want


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Mar 21 2010, 10:14 PM~16957719
> *:drama:
> *


   :angry: :machinegun:    :ugh: :guns: :guns: :around:  :banghead: hno: :420: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:15 PM~16958334
> *    :angry:  :machinegun:        :ugh:  :guns:  :guns:  :around:    :banghead:  hno:  :420:  :x:  :rimshot:
> *


 :loco: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Mar 21 2010, 11:28 PM~16958425
> *:loco:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup loko


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 22 2010, 10:33 AM~16961603
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 22 2010, 12:59 PM~16962856
> *:biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA SAL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

BIEN AQUI NOMAS ENOJADO PORQUE SE CHINGARON A MIS CHIVAS  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 22 2010, 03:54 PM~16963986
> *BIEN AQUI NOMAS ENOJADO PORQUE SE CHINGARON A MIS CHIVAS   :biggrin:
> *


jajaja eso te pasa por irle a un equipo sarra carnal  arriba el america :biggrin: saludos BIG TURTLE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ARRIBA EL AMERICA,,,,,,,,PERO DE UN PALO HAHA. SUP BIG TURTLE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16969608
> *ARRIBA EL AMERICA,,,,,,,,PERO DE UN PALO HAHA. SUP BIG TURTLE
> *


JAJAJAJA QUE ONDA LINCOLNSAL :wave: T T T FOR EL BIG TURTLE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

AQUI NOMAS DESCANSANDO ES MI CUMPLEANOS HOY :biggrin: YA ME STOY HACIENDO VIEJO CUMPLI 28 ANOS  :0 :happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 22 2010, 11:36 PM~16969738
> *AQUI NOMAS DESCANSANDO ES MI CUMPLEANOS HOY :biggrin: YA ME STOY HACIENDO VIEJO CUMPLI 28 ANOS   :0  :happysad:
> *


a pues feliz cumpleaños carnal :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

GRACIAS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 22 2010, 10:36 PM~16969738
> *AQUI NOMAS DESCANSANDO ES MI CUMPLEANOS HOY :biggrin: YA ME STOY HACIENDO VIEJO CUMPLI 28 ANOS   :0  :happysad:
> *




FELIZ CUMPLEANOS SAL ...........


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

what up ese


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE PASO TURTLES. IMA GIVE U A CALL MANANA I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHIN FOR U  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 26 2010, 02:35 AM~17005461
> *QUE PASO TURTLES. IMA GIVE U A CALL MANANA I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHIN FOR U   :biggrin:
> *



orale...... im ready


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 08:49 PM~16980448
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE
> *


GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE HOW U BEEN?? I'M GETTIN MY FRAME BACK WEDNESDAY. THEN AFTER THAT I'll LET U KNOW WHICH FRAME IS GETTIN DONE NEXT. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 30 2010, 01:15 AM~17041463
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE HOW U BEEN?? I'M GETTIN MY FRAME BACK WEDNESDAY. THEN AFTER THAT I'll LET U KNOW WHICH FRAME IS GETTIN DONE NEXT. :biggrin:
> *



IM DOING GOOD SAL GRACIAS ......... COOL JUST GIVE A CALL HOW YOU DOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

any more pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

I WANT MY MONEY BACK










JUST KIDDING FOOL GREAT JOB THANKS CAN'T WAIT TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER












































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TO THE TOP FOR MY COMPA* :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE GOT MY FRAME TODAY I LIKE IT. MAN WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST PICS PERO ESTOY UN POCO WEY CON LAS COMPUTERS HAHA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 31 2010, 11:56 PM~17063113
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE GOT MY FRAME TODAY I LIKE IT. MAN WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST PICS PERO ESTOY UN POCO WEY CON LAS COMPUTERS HAHA.
> *



SEND THEM TO MY EMAIL [email protected] ILL POST IT FOR U .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 31 2010, 11:56 PM~17063113
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE GOT MY FRAME TODAY I LIKE IT. MAN WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST PICS PERO ESTOY UN POCO WEY CON LAS COMPUTERS HAHA.
> *


OR SEND IT TO MY PHONE U GOT MY #


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL BIKE


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT SHIT LO0KS KLEAN
HE GOT DOWN HOW MUCH HE CHARGE YOU..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 12:34 AM~17063285
> *DAMM THAT SHIT LO0KS KLEAN
> HE GOT DOWN HOW MUCH HE CHARGE YOU..
> *


ASK LINCOLNSAL... THAT HIS BIKE.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 02:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


damn sal...... that bitch is niiiice!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THANKS


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...



daammnn...dats a badd-ass fuken paint job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TURTLE DOES NOT MESS AROUND. HE DOES HIS THANG. :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 31 2010, 11:56 PM~17063113
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE GOT MY FRAME TODAY I LIKE IT. MAN WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST PICS PERO ESTOY UN POCO WEY CON LAS COMPUTERS HAHA.
> *


que onda sal como estamos , i got your call yesterday sorry i couldnt answer


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM SAL LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 1 2010, 02:26 AM~17063631
> *daammnn...dats a badd-ass fuken paint job... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS SNAPPER


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 11:32 PM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: bad ass sal :cheesy:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

NICE COLOR COMBOS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

GRACIAS TURTLE U DA MAN (NO ****) I'M GLAD U LIKE IT BRO. ALMOST READY FOR ANOTHER ONE ARE U READY? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 01:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


TE QUEDO CHINGON COMO SIEMPRE CARNAL  LINCOLNSAL TE RAYASTE CON ESE PAINT JOB


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


THATZ HOT!!!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

waz up tortuga :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Apr 1 2010, 04:43 PM~17068903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

QUE ONDA DAVID COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

GRACIAS SURENOBLUES ..... COMO ESTAMOS 

MUY BIEN AQUI HACIENDO UNOS SKETCHES PARA LOS PATTERNS DE MI BIKE :biggrin: Y USTEDES COMO ESTAN BRO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 1 2010, 11:41 PM~17073303
> *GRACIAS SURENOBLUES ..... COMO ESTAMOS
> 
> MUY BIEN AQUI HACIENDO UNOS SKETCHES PARA LOS PATTERNS DE MI BIKE  :biggrin: Y USTEDES COMO ESTAN BRO
> *



ORALE .... ESTAMOS BIEN CARNAL GRACIAS ADIOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

.....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 2 2010, 12:45 AM~17073563
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: WAT UP BIG TURTLE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 2 2010, 12:45 AM~17073563
> *:angry:
> *


 :wow: 
:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 02:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKES!!! STRIPING SET IT OFF!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...



SUBZERO!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:30 AM~17064783
> *TURTLE DOES NOT MESS AROUND. HE DOES HIS THANG.  :biggrin:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


thanks JR.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 02:03 PM~17076391
> *SUBZERO!!!!!  :ninja:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :wow:  :sprint: 
SUPER SICK JOB !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 03:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...




 :wow:  :wow:  :wow: 


One of the sickest paint job I've ever seen... my opninion


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 12:41 PM~17077202
> *  :wow:    :wow:    :wow:
> One of the sickest paint job I've ever seen...  my opninion
> *


THANKS ANT-WAN


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 12:02 PM~17076863
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :wow:    :sprint:
> SUPER SICK  JOB  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS D-ICE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 3 2010, 07:30 PM~17086877
> *THANKS  ANT-WAN
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 3 2010, 07:30 PM~17086886
> *THANKS D-ICE
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD BIG TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 4 2010, 04:31 AM~17090764
> *LOOKIN GOOD BIG TURTLE
> *


gracias sal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 01:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 4 2010, 02:46 AM~17090666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Apr 4 2010, 07:26 PM~17095815
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS PELON


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 4 2010, 07:18 PM~17095726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN U FIX ALL THE SKRATCHES ON THE CAMARO AND BUFFET IT OUT TO. PM ME A PRICE ILL SEND U PICS OFF THE SPOTS. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

how much to paint this blue and purples lot of flake ??? thanks
:biggrin: your design


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

GOOD CHOICE LESSTIME, TURTLE CAN MAKE THAT FRAME LOOK BAD ASS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 5 2010, 12:50 AM~17098292
> *GOOD CHOICE LESSTIME, TURTLE CAN MAKE THAT FRAME LOOK BAD ASS.
> *


X2


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 4 2010, 11:59 PM~17098171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pm sent


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 5 2010, 01:08 AM~17098327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS SAL & SOCIOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Apr 5 2010, 03:59 PM~17103455
> *TTT
> *




SUP EDDIE HOW YOU DOING ? THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 5 2010, 07:54 PM~17106221
> *GRACIAS  SAL  & SOCIOS
> *


I will be talking to you at the next LRM show if your going to be there.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2010, 12:27 AM~17120136
> *I will be talking to you at the next LRM show if your going to be there.
> *


COOL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HEY TURTLE PUEDES HACER PRIMER MI ORANGE FRAME??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SIMON SAL I COULD DO IT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 4 2010, 03:44 AM~17090731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*EL JEFE CUSTOMS......ESTAS PESADO NOVA....*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 8 2010, 12:59 AM~17131506
> *EL JEFE CUSTOMS......ESTAS PESADO NOVA....   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS CHUCKS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
*  CONGRATS!*
















June issue of Lowrider








Congrats :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 01:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

WOW! GREAT WORK TURTLE!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *  CONGRATS!*
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
congrats julieta and turtle!!!!! :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *  CONGRATS!*
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much would it runn to get this all patterned and flaked out..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 8 2010, 12:51 PM~17135173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 01:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn turtle you got down


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> CONGRATS!</span>[/b]
> 
> ...


[/quote]


GRACIAS WENDY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:
[/quote]


THANKS HOT SHOT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 10:59 PM~17141268
> *:0  :0  :0 damn turtle you got down
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

congrats to you and julieta on the lrm feature


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 12:33 AM~17141960
> *TTT
> *


 GOOD TALKING TO YOU TODAY


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

IGUALMENTE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *  CONGRATS!*
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *  CONGRATS!*
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
TAKIN OVER!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATS TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 04:44 PM~17147039
> *CONGRATS TURTLE
> *


gracias sal


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SUP TURTLE I FOLLOWED YOUR FOOTSTEPS AND NOW I'M ENGAGED TO MY GF. WE HAVEN'T BEEN TOGETHER AS LONG AS U BUT 6 YEARS AND A KID WE DECIDED TO DO IT. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: O YEAH AND YOU'RE MORE THAN INVITED BRO PLAN IS FOR NEXT SPRING.


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT TUMBS UP CONGRATS ON MAG.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17156063
> *SUP TURTLE I FOLLOWED YOUR FOOTSTEPS AND NOW I'M ENGAGED TO MY GF. WE HAVEN'T BEEN TOGETHER AS LONG AS U BUT 6 YEARS AND A KID WE DECIDED TO DO IT. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  O YEAH AND YOU'RE MORE THAN INVITED BRO PLAN IS FOR NEXT SPRING.
> *



CONGRATS SAL ..... GRACIAS ANYTHING YOU NEED LET ME KNOW


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SUP TURTLE CONGRATS ON YOUR DAUGHTER FEATURE IN LRM. I'M PROUD OF U BRO. IT SAYS U BEEN LOWRIDING FOR 20 YEARS, ANY PICS OF YOUR LOW LOWS?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
CONGRATULATION TURTLE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 03:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT WHIT A BIKE LIKE THAT IT,S NO SURPRICE TO ME :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THE BIKE IS SO DAMMMM SICK !!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17156063
> *SUP TURTLE I FOLLOWED YOUR FOOTSTEPS AND NOW I'M ENGAGED TO MY GF. WE HAVEN'T BEEN TOGETHER AS LONG AS U BUT 6 YEARS AND A KID WE DECIDED TO DO IT. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  O YEAH AND YOU'RE MORE THAN INVITED BRO PLAN IS FOR NEXT SPRING.
> *



congrat..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT TUMBS UP CONGRATS ON MAG. 


THANKS JAVIER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Apr 12 2010, 08:17 AM~17167165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS AGAIN


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WAT IT DEW TURTLE :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS SAL ........ SIMON I DO HAVE SOME PICTURES OF MY CARS ILL POST LATER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SUP HOT SHOT ..... JUST HERE GETTING READY TO WORK ON SOME BIKES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 12 2010, 11:02 AM~17168016
> *SUP HOT SHOT ..... JUST HERE GETTING READY TO WORK ON SOME BIKES
> *


WHATS UP TURTLE
HEY YOU GUYS GOING TO YUMA?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 12 2010, 10:02 AM~17168016
> *SUP HOT SHOT ..... JUST HERE GETTING READY TO WORK ON SOME BIKES
> *


 :wow: :0 NICE MINE IS NEXT WHEN I STACK THAT CASH.I WANT MAG TO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 10:06 AM~17168065
> *WHATS UP TURTLE
> HEY YOU GUYS GOING TO YUMA?
> *



hey whats up wendy..... dont know


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 11:41 AM~17169028
> *:wow:  :0 NICE MINE IS NEXT WHEN I STACK THAT CASH.I WANT MAG TO :biggrin:
> *





COOL JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

BUMP TTT!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SO WHERE'S THE PICS?? :scrutinize: JK WHAT'S UP TURTLE WHAT U BEEN UP TO?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 13 2010, 02:21 AM~17175838
> *
> *


YO TURTLE I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT YOUR WORK IS REAL OUT OF THIS WORLD !!!! :biggrin:  :worship: :worship: 
be sure that i,m going to sent you my next frame 
to paint i saw the work you dide on linconsal and let me 
tell you that was more thene amazing that was 
1 of the most super top of the line bad ass work i saw homie  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

Post more pics...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 13 2010, 07:56 AM~17177394
> *YO  TURTLE  I JUST WANT  TO SAY THAT  YOUR  WORK  IS REAL OUT OF THIS  WORLD !!!!  :biggrin:    :worship:  :worship:
> be  sure  that  i,m  going  to  sent  you my  next  frame
> to paint i saw the work you  dide on linconsal and  let me
> ...



THANKS D-ICE  REALLY APPRECIATE THAT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 02:03 AM~17176448
> *SO WHERE'S THE PICS?? :scrutinize:  JK WHAT'S UP TURTLE WHAT U BEEN UP TO?
> *



LOOKING FOR THE PICTURES......... 

AQUI NOMAS COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Apr 13 2010, 01:24 PM~17180153
> *Post more pics...
> *




SOON EDDIE SOON


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 01:55 PM~17180441
> *:biggrin: PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS  PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS
> *


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE YOU GO FLEET


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SAL....... ITS READY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR SOME PATTERNS


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 02:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:27 PM~17195419
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


THANX A LOT TURTLE!!!!......HOPE TO HAVE MY BABY BACK SOON!!!...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2010, 10:38 PM~17198318
> *THANX A LOT TURTLE!!!!......HOPE TO HAVE MY BABY BACK SOON!!!...
> *



LLA SAVES ........... HOPE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063282
> *LINCOLNSAL BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: straight to the bank u doing magic paints go to love ur shit...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Apr 14 2010, 11:17 PM~17198586
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run: straight to the bank u doing magic paints  go to love ur shit...
> *




GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 11:19 PM~17198598
> *GRACIAS LOKO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:27 PM~17195419
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 chingon t t t


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just got my LRM yesterday. Great ariticle!
CONGRATS to u and ur family.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 15 2010, 01:27 AM~17199096
> *:0  :0  :0 chingon t t t
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 15 2010, 05:32 AM~17199498
> *TTT
> *




SUP MILKBONE ..................... THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 15 2010, 05:50 AM~17199562
> *Just got my LRM yesterday. Great ariticle!
> CONGRATS to u and ur family.
> *


THANKS CHWINN


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WAT IT DEW TURTLE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 01:55 PM~17201602
> *SUP MILKBONE ..................... THANKS FOR THE BUMP
> *



WUZ CRACKIN TURTLE


ANY NEW PROJECTS  

CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA ON THE LRM SPREAD


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 11:12 AM~17201759
> *WAT IT DEW TURTLE
> *



JUST HERE CHILLIN


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 15 2010, 06:19 PM~17205841
> *WUZ CRACKIN TURTLE
> ANY NEW PROJECTS
> 
> ...


GOT SOME GOING  



THANKS MILKBONE


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 11:54 AM~17201596
> *GRACIAS CARNAL
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Apr 16 2010, 12:38 AM~17209652
> *  :thumbsup:
> *




sup loko how you been ....... still got that piece that goes on the back door of your van


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 16 2010, 01:38 AM~17209803
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP HOMIE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAY TURTLE DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH DO THE BABY ANTIQUE STROLLER/WALKER GO FOR? LIKE THE ONE THAT YOU PAINTED
FOR JOHN JR.....
IM IN A PROSSES OF BUYING ONE OF A GUY AND WANT TO SEE
IF ITS A GOOD PRICE...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 16 2010, 02:18 PM~17214029
> *HAY TURTLE DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH DO THE BABY ANTIQUE STROLLER/WALKER GO FOR? LIKE THE ONE THAT YOU PAINTED
> FOR JOHN JR.....
> IM IN A PROSSES OF BUYING ONE OF A GUY AND WANT TO SEE
> ...


anywhere from 100 to 250 ....................


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 01:48 AM~17219216
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE
> *


AQUI NOMAS SAL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WUZ CRACKIN TURTUGA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

JUST HERE CHILLIN MILKBONE GETTING READY FOR A LIL SOMETHING


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 07:30 PM~17232048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 09:59 PM~17232446
> *Looks good
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17232048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that came out clean!!!!....joses gonna love it!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> that came out clean!!!!....joses gonna love it!



GRACIAS FLEET 

quote=sureñosbluez,Apr 18 2010, 09:00 PM~17232467]
x2 :biggrin: 
[/quote]

GRACIAS CARNAL 



> Looks good




GRACIAS SAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 11:30 PM~17232048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 17 2010, 01:57 AM~17219029
> *anywhere from 100 to 250 ....................
> *


ORALE THANKS!
THEN I GUESS HES GIVING ME A FAIR PRICE THEN..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 09:30 PM~17232048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAM :cheesy: :0 TURTLE YOU PUTTING IT
DOWN GREAT JOB :worship:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

HI TURTLE...IT'S DANIELLE...SO I NEED A LITTLE WORK DONE ON THE MALIBU'S BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR MY COMPA* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52+Apr 19 2010, 10:27 AM~17236672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17232065
> *JUST HERE CHILLIN MILKBONE GETTING READY FOR A LIL SOMETHING
> *



:0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 20 2010, 02:32 AM~17245194
> *
> *



SUP SAL


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI BIG TURTLE !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

HEY YOU I'LL BE DOWN THERE TO PICK UP THE FRAME THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 20 2010, 09:42 AM~17247154
> *HEY YOU I'LL BE DOWN THERE TO PICK UP THE FRAME THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *



cool just call me


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> :wave: HI DANIELITA ......... HOW YOU DOING ? COME BY THE HOUSE SO I COULD SEE IT
> 
> we're good...how bout you guys?? i'll have adam call you to see when we can come by. you know i can't keep my poor cars out of trouble :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 08:37 AM~17246603
> *HI BIG  TURTLE  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: HOW YOU DOING D-ICE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 20 2010, 02:18 AM~17245270
> *SUP SAL
> *


As soon as my box is done ima give u a call


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 21 2010, 12:33 AM~17256145
> *As soon as my box is done ima give u a call
> *


orale sal


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:50 PM~17195790
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: it's beautiful ninja


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 21 2010, 09:37 PM~17266298
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: it's beautiful ninja
> *



 thanks loko


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 21 2010, 09:37 PM~17266298
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: it's beautiful ninja
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 01:17 PM~17289787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THAT MAGAZINE BIG TURTLE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 03:17 PM~17289787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 01:17 PM~17289787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrads Compa :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thanx for the last minuet work on my elco COMPA* :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 09:22 PM~17292418
> *Thanx for the last minuet work on my elco COMPA :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 24 2010, 02:28 PM~17289842
> *I GOT THAT MAGAZINE BIG TURTLE
> *


CHIDO CHIDO ..........COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2010, 09:59 PM~17292271
> *
> *



SURENO COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 10:22 PM~17292418
> *Thanx for the last minuet work on my elco COMPA :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



NO PROBLEM COMPA  ANY TIME


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 24 2010, 10:24 PM~17292432
> *
> *



SUP BASHER


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 25 2010, 12:53 AM~17293210
> *SURENO COMO ESTAMOS
> *


aqui descansando para mañana tirarle la silver base y el flake a mi bike y tenerla lista para hacerle los patterns :biggrin: y la familia como esta carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Apr 24 2010, 10:18 PM~17292379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHIDO OTRA VES ...... LA FAMILIA ESTA VIEN GRACIAS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 09:22 PM~17292418
> *Thanx for the last minuet work on my elco COMPA :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Y LA MASCARA?? :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 02:17 PM~17289787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 02:14 PM~17296584
> *Y LA MASCARA?? :0
> *




LOL I HAVE IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 02:17 PM~17289787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
dat bike is firme,i caught it at a few shows in tha VALLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 01:27 AM~17302929
> *congrats homie...:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> dat bike is firme,i caught it at a few shows in tha VALLE
> *




GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Damn turtle, I don't know how you do it homie... I see you all over the place and you still get time to put in work 

I have another project(s) I need to send your way


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 25 2010, 02:38 PM~17296348
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> CHIDO OTRA VES ......  LA FAMILIA ESTA VIEN GRACIAS
> *


simon otra vez carnal ya con esta son 20 paint jobs :biggrin: lista para hacer los patterns :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 26 2010, 05:31 AM~17303296
> *Damn turtle, I don't know how you do it homie... I see you all over the place and you still get time to put in work
> 
> I have another project(s) I need to send your way
> *




COOL JUST GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LA NETA ESTAS COMO YO ..... PINTE LA DE MI HIJA COMO 10 VECES :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:29 PM~17313809
> *LA NETA ESTAS COMO YO ..... PINTE LA DE MI HIJA COMO 10 VECES  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CHECK OUT THE ROOF....... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:16 PM~17314209
> *CHECK OUT THE ROOF.......  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


that shit lo0k's
hella firme.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17314209
> *CHECK OUT THE ROOF.......  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


SALIO CHINGON TURTLE :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 12:29 AM~17314329
> *SALIO CHINGON TURTLE :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Apr 26 2010, 11:35 PM~17314366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM NOW I WANNA TRADE MY LINCOLN FOR A BOX CAPRICE  :happysad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 12:54 AM~17314866
> *DAM NOW I WANNA TRADE MY LINCOLN FOR A BOX CAPRICE   :happysad:
> *



ESTAN CHINGONES


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 27 2010, 12:37 AM~17315028
> *ESTAN CHINGONES
> *


I'M GETTIN MURALS ON MY FRAME TURTLE :biggrin: NO TENIA MUCHO ESPACIO PA MURALS  :happysad: AY TE LO ENSENO CUANDO ESTE TERMINADO HABER COMO SALE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:49 PM~17195774
> *SAL....... ITS READY
> 
> 
> ...


looks good turtle.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:16 PM~17314209
> *CHECK OUT THE ROOF.......  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


love the patterns...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Apr 27 2010, 10:50 AM~17318007
> *love the patterns...
> *


x2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos+Apr 27 2010, 11:13 AM~17318254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS EDDIE


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:16 PM~17314209
> *CHECK OUT THE ROOF.......  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKES BADD ASS [email protected]%$. U GET DOWN.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 08:18 PM~17324277
> *:biggrin:
> THAT SHIT LOOKES BADD ASS [email protected]%$. U GET DOWN.
> *



thanks david


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17324999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:16 PM~17314209
> *CHECK OUT THE ROOF.......  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


see i told you it looks bad ass fooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Apr 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17325705
> *see i told you it looks bad ass fooooooo :biggrin:
> *



THANKS LOKO


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17314209
> *CHECK OUT THE ROOF.......  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


loooking good turtle, im sure everyone who comes to you walks away a happy customer, keep up the work homeboy


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17314209
> *CHECK OUT THE ROOF.......  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Compa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Apr 28 2010, 07:56 PM~17335749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BASHER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

WIFE IS SUPER MAD :biggrin: LOOK AT MY LIVING ROOM


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 29 2010, 11:56 AM~17341660
> *WIFE IS SUPER MAD  :biggrin:  LOOK AT MY LIVING ROOM
> 
> 
> ...


ALRATO TE VA A SACAR DE LA CASA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 29 2010, 02:56 PM~17341660
> *WIFE IS SUPER MAD  :biggrin:  LOOK AT MY LIVING ROOM
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 29 2010, 11:56 AM~17341660
> *WIFE IS SUPER MAD  :biggrin:  LOOK AT MY LIVING ROOM
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK LIKE A SWATT MEET....HAHAHA HOW MUCH FOR THE FLAT SCREEN...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 29 2010, 12:36 PM~17342628
> *LOOK LIKE A SWATT MEET....HAHAHA HOW MUCH FOR THE FLAT SCREEN...
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LAMP AND THE COUCH? :wow:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 29 2010, 10:56 AM~17341660
> *WIFE IS SUPER MAD  :biggrin:  LOOK AT MY LIVING ROOM
> 
> 
> ...


*Compa, the Elco plastics came out bad ass!!!!* :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2010, 05:02 PM~17344514
> *Compa, the Elco plastics came out bad ass!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2010, 05:02 PM~17344514
> *Compa, the Elco plastics came out bad ass!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TGIF


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 2 2010, 01:02 AM~17363837
> *
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt

hope you can fix it :happysad:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 09:27 AM~17373302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 01:27 PM~17373302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 09:55 AM~17372988
> *ttt
> 
> hope you can fix it :happysad:
> *



I WILL


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 4 2010, 12:19 AM~17383912
> *I WILL
> *


THX :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 01:27 PM~17373302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 09:27 AM~17373302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice pic NE & GT bike clubs!!!* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 4 2010, 11:41 AM~17387607
> *Nice pic NE & GT bike clubs!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



PURO GOODTIMES COMPA :biggrin: LOL TAMBIEN NEW EXPOSURE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT

GOT ANY SPY PICS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 4 2010, 06:42 PM~17391324
> *TTT
> 
> GOT ANY SPY PICS
> *



YES I DO SORRY IM TAKING FOR EVER :angry: MY COMPRESSOR TOOK A SHIT ..... IM TRYING TO FIX IT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:27 PM~17195419
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


ALL PUT TOGETHER


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 5 2010, 01:52 AM~17395106
> *ALL PUT TOGETHER
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 5 2010, 12:51 AM~17396070
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE
> *


AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN ...... COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 4 2010, 04:19 PM~17390534
> *PURO GOODTIMES COMPA  :biggrin:  LOL  TAMBIEN NEW EXPOSURE
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my Compa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 6 2010, 08:14 PM~17414177
> *ttt for my Compa :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 7 2010, 09:01 AM~17418347
> *TTT
> *



GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Q-VO TURTLE HOWS THE PURPLE BIKE???


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ILL HAVE IT DONE BY WED.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

......


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 7 2010, 10:50 PM~17425473
> *ILL HAVE IT DONE BY WED.
> *


ORALE!!!....GRACIAS!!...HOWS THE FAMILY???


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 5 2010, 03:05 PM~17401423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SOMETHING I DID FOR THE MAGNUM


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2010, 10:52 PM~17425499
> *ORALE!!!....GRACIAS!!...HOWS THE FAMILY???
> *



LA FAMILIA IS DOING GOOD ..... GRACIAS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+May 7 2010, 01:58 AM~17416703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 7 2010, 11:40 PM~17425934
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA COMPA ... COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG TURTLE, SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE, PURPLE~HAZE, OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+May 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17425944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE PASO TURTLE COMO ESTAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 8 2010, 03:15 AM~17426529
> *QUE PASO TURTLE COMO ESTAS
> *



AQUI NOMAS SAL JUST CHILLIN GRACIAS ....... SUP WITH YOU HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 9 2010, 11:22 AM~17435004
> *AQUI NOMAS SAL JUST CHILLIN GRACIAS .......  SUP WITH YOU HOW YOU BEEN
> *


BIEN BIEN. TELL YOUR LADY HAPPY MOTHERS DAY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS SAL


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THE GUY THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO DO MURALS ON MY FRAME HURT HIS WRIST, NOW I GOTTA GO PICK IT UP AND HE DIDN'T DO NOTHING TO IT AND HAD IT FOR ABOUT A MONTH. GUESS IT WASN'T MEANT TO BE.  :happysad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 10 2010, 06:31 AM~17441296
> *   THE GUY THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO DO MURALS ON MY FRAME HURT HIS WRIST, NOW I GOTTA GO PICK IT UP AND HE DIDN'T DO NOTHING TO IT AND HAD IT FOR ABOUT A MONTH. GUESS IT WASN'T MEANT TO BE.   :happysad:
> *




DAMMMMMM THATS GACHO :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 10 2010, 06:31 AM~17441296
> *   THE GUY THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO DO MURALS ON MY FRAME HURT HIS WRIST, NOW I GOTTA GO PICK IT UP AND HE DIDN'T DO NOTHING TO IT AND HAD IT FOR ABOUT A MONTH. GUESS IT WASN'T MEANT TO BE.   :happysad:
> *



 THAT SUCKS BRO...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

GUESS IT WASN'T MEANT TO BE. O WELL. AT LEAST I HAVE MY BABY BACK.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WUZ CRACKIN TORTUGA


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship: :wave: :werd:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:50 PM~17195790
> *READY FOR SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17458411
> *WUZ CRACKIN TORTUGA
> *



SUP MILK BONE ALMOST DONE WITH PATTERNS WILL POST PICTURES TODAY


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 12 2010, 02:55 PM~17466308
> *SUP MILK BONE ALMOST DONE WITH PATTERNS WILL POST PICTURES TODAY
> *



HELL YEAH...I CANT WAIT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@May 12 2010, 04:47 AM~17463239
> *:worship:  :wave:  :werd:
> *


SUP CONEJO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 12 2010, 10:54 AM~17466297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE TURTLE. WHO DID THE ENGRAVING??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17232048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 12 2010, 02:36 PM~17467646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

qvo big turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR SOME KANDY


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 02:07 PM~17467393
> *LOOKS NICE TURTLE. WHO DID THE ENGRAVING??
> *


i think it was hernan


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI TURTLE STILL KICKING IT T-T-T WHIT YOUR CRAZY PAINT - JOB JUST TO BE SURE YOU DONT DO MURAL IF I REMEMBER IT RIGHT ANY WAY KEEP ON THE DAMMMM SICK WORK BRO !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 13 2010, 11:16 AM~17477899
> * :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI TURTLE  STILL KICKING IT  T-T-T  WHIT  YOUR  CRAZY  PAINT - JOB  JUST  TO  BE SURE YOU DONT DO  MURAL  IF  I REMEMBER  IT  RIGHT  ANY  WAY  KEEP  ON THE  DAMMMM  SICK WORK  BRO  !!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




THANKS D ICE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 12 2010, 11:42 PM~17474161
> *READY FOR SOME KANDY
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!...ANY PICS OF THE PURPLE BIKE?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17484778
> *LOOKING GOOD!!!...ANY PICS OF THE PURPLE BIKE?
> *


TOMORROW LOKO IT SHOULD BE DONE TO PICK UP IF SHE WANTS TO GO TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 10:00 PM~17484833
> *TOMORROW LOKO IT SHOULD BE DONE TO PICK UP IF SHE WANTS TO GO TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!!....YEAH SHE DOES!!....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 10:00 PM~17484840
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!!!....YEAH SHE DOES!!....
> *


OK LOKO ILL HAVE IT DONE , CAN YOU POST A PICTURE OF THE BIKE PLEASE ,I WANNA CHECK SOMETHING OUT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 10:06 PM~17484923
> *OK LOKO ILL HAVE IT DONE , CAN YOU POST A PICTURE OF THE BIKE PLEASE ,I WANNA CHECK SOMETHING OUT
> *


THE PURPLE ONE???


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17484970
> *THE PURPLE ONE???
> *



SIMON


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS FLEET ......... COMO ESTAMOS SAL


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 10:18 PM~17485102
> *GRACIAS FLEET .........  COMO ESTAMOS SAL
> *


NO PEDO CARNAL!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 02:42 AM~17474161
> *READY FOR SOME KANDY
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 12 2010, 11:42 PM~17474161
> *READY FOR SOME KANDY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 15 2010, 08:25 AM~17497042
> *
> *



DAMN TURTUGA YOU UP LATE OR EARLY?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Really nice work man, Its cool to see more people workin on the littler tricycles


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 15 2010, 06:16 AM~17497136
> *DAMN TURTUGA YOU UP LATE OR EARLY?
> *



both :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 15 2010, 06:19 AM~17497147
> *Really nice work man, Its cool to see more people workin on the littler tricycles
> *



THANKS LEO


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

PM ME A PRICE ON A PAINT JOB FOR A 20" FRAME


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

My Nardi steering wheel painted by Big Turtle Kustoms....Thanx Compa it came out bad ass!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 20 2010, 08:40 PM~17557115
> *My Nardi steering wheel painted by Big Turtle Kustoms....Thanx Compa it came out bad ass!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT FOR BIG TURTLE KUSTOMS


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

We need more pics in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 17 2010, 08:44 AM~17514007
> *THANKS LEO
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 21 2010, 10:08 AM~17562053
> *We need more pics in this topic :biggrin:
> *



OK


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QVO TORTUGA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WUZ CRACKIN TORTUGA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 1 2010, 02:13 PM~17665928
> *WUZ CRACKIN TORTUGA
> *



sup milkbone how you doing ....... just sent that piece to get crome ill post pictures soon sorry again


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Q-VO TURTLE!!!>..HOWS THE BLUE FRAME?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 1 2010, 08:13 PM~17669528
> *Q-VO TURTLE!!!>..HOWS THE BLUE FRAME?
> *


NOT DONE YET


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP TURTLE COMO AS ESTADO??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 2 2010, 04:49 AM~17672586
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE COMO AS ESTADO??
> *


DOING GOOD SAL GRACIAS JUST BUSY WITH THE WEDDING STUFF SO I HAVE LOTS OFF STUFF ON HOLD ....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2010, 12:59 AM~17672130
> *NOT DONE  YET
> *


ORALE NO HAY PEDO CARNAL!


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

WHATS UP TURTLE JUST PASSING BY TO SAY HELLO SEE YOU GUYS 
THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:25 PM~17686525
> *WHATS UP TURTLE JUST PASSING BY TO SAY HELLO SEE YOU GUYS
> THIS WEEKEND...
> *


  SEE YOU


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 1 2010, 08:06 PM~17667606
> *sup milkbone how you doing ....... just sent that piece to get crome ill post pictures soon sorry again
> *




ITS ALL GOOD, I'VE BEEN BUSY AS HELL

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

TO THE TOP PERRITO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jun 7 2010, 11:46 PM~17724454
> *TO THE TOP PERRITO
> *


GRACIAS AMENASA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

BT TTT


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE PASO TURTLE COMO ESTAS


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 12 2010, 11:25 PM~17770765
> *
> *



Q-VO TORTUGA


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

We need some pics

:biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Just finished


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

Can't wait till the elco is done!!!..thanks turtle! ! :biggrin:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

WEST UP WIT IT BIG TURTLE THIS DEE... WHATS NEW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jun 15 2010, 07:35 PM~17798313
> *Can't wait till the elco is done!!!..thanks turtle! ! :biggrin:
> *



wow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

i know youve been working on stuff POST IT UP


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 24 2010, 11:28 AM~17876669
> *i know youve been working on stuff POST IT UP
> *


X2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

GREAT WEDDING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 28 2010, 12:30 PM~17907361
> *GREAT WEDDING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS LISA ....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YA TE CASATES MI TURTLE? FELICIDADES


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Jun 24 2010, 03:28 PM~17876669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

Liston para chingarle cuando regreses viejo!!!!


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 28 2010, 12:30 PM~17907361
> *GREAT WEDDING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: THKS ESE HAD A GREAT TIME LOCO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BACK HOME ....... READY FOR WORK


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 29 2010, 02:28 AM~17914500
> *YA TE CASATES MI TURTLE? FELICIDADES
> *



GRACIAS SAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Jul 3 2010, 11:06 PM~17956417
> *:thumbsup: THKS ESE HAD A GREAT TIME LOCO
> *


  THANK YOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jun 30 2010, 06:08 AM~17924927
> *Liston para chingarle cuando regreses viejo!!!!
> *




IM READY LOKO ........ NEED THE PARTS ASAP


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 5 2010, 12:54 AM~17962226
> *BACK HOME ....... READY FOR WORK
> *


hey turtle, i pm'd you last week... :happysad:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

Ill jump on that as soon as I get back from up north viejo. .  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 4 2010, 11:56 PM~17962233
> *IM READY LOKO ........ NEED THE PARTS ASAP
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 5 2010, 11:54 AM~17964384
> *hey turtle, i pm'd you last week... :happysad:
> *


ILL CHECK IT SORRY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jul 5 2010, 12:56 PM~17964786
> *Ill jump on that as soon as I get back from up north viejo. .   :biggrin:
> *



CHIDO ILL POST SOME PICTURES TONIGHT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 5 2010, 05:51 PM~17966798
> *ILL CHECK IT  SORRY
> *


kool!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

MORE PICS....


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 5 2010, 05:51 PM~17966798
> *ILL CHECK IT  SORRY
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 7 2010, 07:33 AM~17981507
> *TTT
> *



SUP MILKBONE .... BACK IN BUSS. ILL POST SOME PICTURES BY FRIDAY OR MONDAY


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey turtle, ima need some work done in the next couple weeks...i pm'd you but got no reply...let me know whats up


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 8 2010, 01:38 AM~17989366
> *SUP MILKBONE .... BACK IN BUSS. ILL POST SOME PICTURES BY FRIDAY OR MONDAY
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

IM UP IN WASCO VIEJO MANANA LLEGO ILL TRY TO CATCH UP WITH U :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jul 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17997232
> *IM UP IN WASCO VIEJO MANANA LLEGO ILL TRY TO CATCH UP WITH U :biggrin:
> *


CHIDO


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## martijn (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell me whatcha think, My son's 7yr old b-day gift....... :biggrin:


----------



## jonarellano (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Jul 18 2010, 09:45 PM~18078846
> *Tell me whatcha think, My son's 7yr old b-day gift....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DEE


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

TTT for the homie Big Turtle, Check out his work :nicoderm:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18089808
> *LOOKING GOOD DEE
> *


Thanks homie...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt for my compa :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Jul 20 2010, 11:46 AM~18092753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS TKO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Q VO TORTUGA


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GETTING IT READY JOE I DECIDED TO FIX ALL THE CRACKS ON THE FRAME BEFORE I DID ANYTHING TO IT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

I ADDED SOME BLUE .....
















READY FOR PATTERNS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE YOU GO JOE ALL DONE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice i like how your saved most of the dark blue and then added to it looks good


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 25 2010, 10:27 PM~18140415
> *nice  i like how your saved most of the dark blue and then added to it looks good
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

:wow: 
























Bas azz bike!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jul 25 2010, 11:12 PM~18140650
> *:wow:
> Bas azz bike!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 25 2010, 09:25 PM~18140391
> *HERE YOU GO JOE ALL DONE
> 
> 
> ...


ALL OF A SUDDEN I WANT MILK AND COOKIES :biggrin: DAM TURTLE THAT FRAME CAME OUT REAL GOOD. TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 26 2010, 02:55 AM~18141198
> *ALL OF A SUDDEN I WANT MILK AND COOKIES :biggrin: DAM TURTLE THAT FRAME CAME OUT REAL GOOD. TTT
> *


LOL ..... GRACIAS SAL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 26 2010, 08:43 AM~18142398
> *LOL ..... GRACIAS SAL
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 26 2010, 10:41 PM~18149832
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


SUP COMPA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM GOING TO HAVE YOU A SEAT PAN SOON. SO U CAN PAINT MATCH IT TO MY ORANGE BIKE.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2010, 05:34 AM~18151347
> *IM GOING TO HAVE YOU A SEAT PAN SOON. SO U CAN PAINT MATCH IT TO MY ORANGE BIKE.
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: great job, loved it the first time i saw it in the lowrider mag


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'+Jul 27 2010, 10:51 PM~18160651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE.... :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jul 28 2010, 01:39 PM~18164887
> *NICE.... :0
> *


THANKS ONEOFAKIND


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Q-vo Tortuga when u gunna lemme throw in a AC system for some paint work homie :x:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 28 2010, 02:20 PM~18165292
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 28 2010, 03:11 PM~18165693
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 28 2010, 04:34 PM~18166465
> *Q-vo Tortuga when u gunna lemme throw in a AC system for some paint work homie :x:
> *


SUP TKO .... I HAVE ONE JUST TOOK A SHIT DONT KNOW WHAT WRONG :angry: ITS NOT TO OLD


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18166687
> *SUP TKO .... I HAVE ONE JUST TOOK A SHIT DONT KNOW WHAT WRONG  :angry: ITS NOT TO OLD
> *


Lemme take a look at it homie! I aint out to get rich off a fellow 818 rider, if I can fix it without parts its no charge


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 29 2010, 07:38 AM~18172673
> *Lemme take a look at it homie! I aint out to get rich off a fellow 818 rider, if I can fix it without parts its no charge
> *


gracias tko .... let me know when your in town


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Compa,ready for the rest of the plastics on the Elco? Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 29 2010, 09:17 PM~18181064
> *Supp Compa,ready for the rest of the plastics on the Elco? Let me know :biggrin:
> *


SIMON COMPA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THEY GOT IT ALL WRONG ON THE PAINT/MURALS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 30 2010, 08:38 AM~18184531
> *THEY GOT IT ALL WRONG ON THE PAINT/MURALS
> 
> 
> ...


x2 sorry sam and turtle  :angry: :happysad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 30 2010, 07:25 PM~18189557
> *x2 sorry sam and turtle    :angry:  :happysad:
> *



WHAT HAPPEN LOKO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 30 2010, 08:38 AM~18184531
> *THEY GOT IT ALL WRONG ON THE PAINT/MURALS
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GACHO


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 30 2010, 08:00 PM~18189848
> *WHAT HAPPEN LOKO
> *


sick one took the pics and and gilbert from streetlow did the article, im pretty sure he misread or typed it wrong, ive heard other errors in streetlow.

dont worry tho, ill make sure the next one is right


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 30 2010, 08:38 AM~18184531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 30 2010, 11:07 PM~18191352
> *sick one took the pics and and gilbert from streetlow did the article, im pretty sure he misread or typed it wrong, ive heard other errors in streetlow.
> 
> dont worry tho, ill make sure the next one is right
> *



its cool loko dont trip


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR PAINT 









CHARCOAL GREY

















PATTERNS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I've seen you do better work but hey what the customer wants the customer gets.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 31 2010, 01:40 AM~18191950
> *I've seen you do better work but hey what the customer wants the customer gets.
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Que paso turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 04:03 AM~18192094
> *Que paso turtle
> *


CHILLIN...... COMO ESTAMOS ?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 31 2010, 01:35 AM~18191940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna have u get down on my elco too


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 31 2010, 04:10 PM~18194897
> *im gonna have u get down on my elco too
> *


cool let me know


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 31 2010, 09:31 AM~18193226
> *CHILLIN...... COMO ESTAMOS ?
> *


AQUI NOMAS CON EL CALORON. LLUEVE NOMAS POR 10 MINUTOS LUEGO SALE EL SOLAZO. PINCHE CRAZY WEATHER  :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 31 2010, 12:35 AM~18191940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS HATED ELCOS NOW I'M STARTING TO LIKE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 07:05 PM~18195707
> *I ALWAYS HATED ELCOS NOW I'M STARTING TO LIKE THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:    :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 1 2010, 12:25 PM~18199801
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:        :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THEM WITH THE MONTE LS FRONT END


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 1 2010, 02:42 PM~18200252
> *I LIKE THEM WITH THE MONTE LS FRONT END
> *


el camontes :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 31 2010, 05:56 PM~18195413
> *cool let me know
> *


koo, i just need to start saving my pennys :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 31 2010, 12:40 AM~18191950
> *I've seen you do better work but hey what the customer wants the customer gets.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 31 2010, 01:25 AM~18191919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2010, 02:12 AM~18250691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SALIO CHINGON TURTLE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2010, 02:12 AM~18250691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good COMPA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Aug 7 2010, 10:33 AM~18251846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS SAL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2010, 03:12 AM~18250691
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2010, 02:42 PM~18252951
> *LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JR


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 9 2010, 12:33 PM~18265488
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

I cant wait! ! But like always haters are already talking and it's not painted! Pero me vale :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 31 2010, 12:35 AM~18191940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Aug 10 2010, 04:26 PM~18277540
> *I cant wait! !  But like always haters are already talking and it's not painted!  Pero me vale  :biggrin:
> *



ITS OK LOKO PINCHE JENTE ENVIDIOSA FCK THEM PUTOS  



" Y AL QUE NO LE GUSTE QUE CHINGE A SU MADRE "


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 7 2010, 03:12 AM~18250691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Aug 10 2010, 06:52 PM~18279723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estas perro COMPA :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO+Aug 10 2010, 09:53 PM~18281199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks turtle!!! But lets make sure we give them something to talk about once its painted  :biggrin:  :0


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 05:16 PM~18278678
> *ITS OK LOKO PINCHE JENTE ENVIDIOSA  FCK THEM PUTOS
> " Y AL QUE NO LE GUSTE QUE CHINGE A SU MADRE "
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Aug 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18281770
> *Thanks turtle!!!  But lets make sure we give them something to talk about once its painted   :biggrin:    :0
> *



LA NETA LOKO ....... ILL GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 06:53 PM~18279748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WHOEVER OWNS THIS BIG BODY OWNS ONE BAD ASS LOW LOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 11 2010, 12:59 AM~18282380
> *DAM WHOEVER OWNS THIS BIG BODY OWNS ONE BAD ASS LOW LOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

tas cabron turtle salio chingon


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

Pero es wey ya se murio viejo! :biggrin: Puro cotoreo. . 


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 10:20 PM~18281978
> *LA NETA LOKO ....... ILL GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 11 2010, 09:40 PM~18289592
> *tas cabron turtle salio chingon
> *



GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

t t t


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice look real smooth


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 10:07 AM~18411566
> *nice look real smooth
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ya been working on anything else???


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 06:02 PM~18415109
> *ya been working on anything else???
> *


yup just alot of stuff with cars


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool the bike will come real soon i bet


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2010, 11:05 AM~18411553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 08:16 PM~18416416
> *cool the bike will come real soon i bet
> *


 :yes: IM BUILDING ANOTHER BIKE FOR MY DAUGHTER .... DRAMA QUEEN IS DONE NO MORE SHOWS FOR THAT ONE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 26 2010, 08:18 PM~18416446
> *CHINGON
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL... COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2010, 11:21 PM~18418049
> *:yes: IM BUILDING ANOTHER BIKE FOR MY DAUGHTER .... DRAMA QUEEN IS DONE NO MORE SHOWS FOR THAT ONE
> *


aw man why


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 07:03 AM~18419213
> *aw man why
> *


its time


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 27 2010, 07:39 AM~18419385
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 27 2010, 03:21 PM~18422590
> *its time
> *


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 29 2010, 11:46 PM~18438282
> *
> *


QVO SAL


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 31 2010, 01:19 AM~18448260
> *QVO SAL
> *


 :biggrin: 
LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO NEED YOU FOR MUCHES BIKE PLEASE!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

I THINK A TRIKE WOULD MAKE ONE HELL OF A X.MAS PRESENT. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR MY COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Aug 31 2010, 01:44 PM~18452227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 31 2010, 07:52 PM~18455627
> *TTT FOR MY COMPA
> *



gracias compa .... ill get to .those parts soon been really busy


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT FOR BIG TURTLE CUSTOMS.....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 27 2010, 12:21 AM~18418052
> *GRACIAS CARNAL... COMO ESTAMOS
> *


BIEN CARNAL UN POCO MAS TRANQUILOS :biggrin:  Y TU Y LA FAMILIA COMO ESTAN CARNAL


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2010, 11:05 AM~18411553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I LIKE THAT CAR IS IT FOR SALE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*NEW DATE*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE YOU GO RIDES3...... READY FOR SOME CLEAR TOMORROW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18460013
> *BIEN CARNAL UN POCO MAS TRANQUILOS  :biggrin:   Y TU Y LA FAMILIA COMO ESTAN CARNAL
> *


QUE BUENO CARNAL ..... MI FAMILIA Y YO ESTAMOS BIEN GRACIAS A DIOS .....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 1 2010, 11:14 AM~18460716
> *NICE I LIKE THAT CAR IS IT FOR SALE
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 2 2010, 01:11 AM~18467794
> *HERE YOU GO RIDES3...... READY FOR SOME CLEAR TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON TURTLE COMO SIEMPRE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 2 2010, 03:12 AM~18467899
> *CHINGON TURTLE COMO SIEMPRE
> *


GRACIAS SAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE YOU GO ANDY


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

a turtle u got some mad skillz still gotta get wit u on my bike frame can u pm how much 4 a bike frame ima redo the blk trike i have well just need a diffrent colr on it lmk n keep up da BADD ASS WORK U DO!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2010, 03:40 PM~18480811
> *HERE YOU GO ANDY
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK G'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 3 2010, 03:43 PM~18480830
> *a turtle u got some mad skillz still gotta get wit u on my bike frame can u pm how much 4 a bike frame ima redo the blk trike i have well just need a diffrent colr on it lmk n keep up da BADD ASS WORK U DO!
> *


THANKS CASPER ....... PM SENT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 3 2010, 03:44 PM~18480837
> *LOOKS SICK G'!
> *


THANKS FLEET


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you Turtle for painting the skirts on the glasshouse they came out chingon gracias


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BIG TURTLE!!!!! I LOVE U AND I AM THE HAPPIEST WIFE EVER!! BIRTHDAY XXXXX!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 9 2010, 11:35 AM~18525100
> *Thank you Turtle for painting the skirts on the glasshouse they came out chingon gracias
> *



GRACIAS A TI SAUL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Sep 10 2010, 12:54 AM~18531879
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BIG TURTLE!!!!! I LOVE U AND I AM THE HAPPIEST WIFE EVER!! BIRTHDAY XXXXX!!!!!!!!!!
> *



GRACIAS BABE LOVE YOU TOO


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

Happy bday turtle. ..sounds like u. Need some ceviche!!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HAPPY B- DAY BRO


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Turtle


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

feliz cumpleanos tortuga!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Happy bday homie.


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

Happy b-day homie :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

feliz cumpleaños carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Sep 10 2010, 05:22 AM~18532249
> *Happy bday turtle. ..sounds like u. Need some ceviche!!! :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS RICK ......... DID YOU SAY CEVICHE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 10 2010, 10:13 AM~18533837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS LISA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 10 2010, 12:57 PM~18534876
> *HAPPY B- DAY BRO
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Sep 10 2010, 08:08 PM~18537616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIES


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

FELIZ CUMPLEANOS MI TURTLE :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 11 2010, 12:56 AM~18539416
> *FELIZ CUMPLEANOS MI TURTLE  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *



GRACIAS SAL


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm off. Monday Cabron. I worked the weekend just say the word y te los ago today. Camaron


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 10 2010, 11:49 PM~18539392
> *GRACIAS RICK .........  DID YOU SAY CEVICHE
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I GOT TO WINS ON FRIDAY 3RD BEST OF SHOW OUT OF 45 CARS 3RD IN MILD AT SOBOBA CAR SOW ON SUNDAY THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18554707
> *I GOT TO WINS ON FRIDAY 3RD BEST OF SHOW  OUT OF 45 CARS 3RD IN MILD AT SOBOBA CAR SOW ON SUNDAY THANKS
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE ............


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 14 2010, 04:32 AM~18562497
> *CONGRATS HOMIE ............
> *


THANK YOU YOUR HELP WITH THE PATTERN JUST PUT IN THE MILD CLASS ITS ALL GOOD AFTER VEGAS CHROME IS NEXT


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2010, 04:40 PM~18480811
> *HERE YOU GO ANDY
> 
> 
> ...


looks good big andy/turtle :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR MY COMPA* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Sep 14 2010, 07:51 PM~18569441
> *looks good big andy/turtle :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 14 2010, 04:10 PM~18567447
> *THANK YOU YOUR HELP WITH THE PATTERN JUST PUT IN THE MILD CLASS ITS ALL GOOD AFTER VEGAS CHROME IS NEXT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 15 2010, 11:06 AM~18575032
> *TTT FOR MY COMPA :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

JUST ADDED MORE PATTERNS ON THE TOP SIDE'S


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

:wow: Sick!!!!!!!!!!


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 15 2010, 09:52 PM~18580678
> *JUST ADDED MORE PATTERNS ON THE TOP SIDE'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 15 2010, 11:52 PM~18580678
> *JUST ADDED MORE PATTERNS ON THE TOP SIDE'S
> 
> 
> ...


chingon carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Sep 16 2010, 06:13 PM~18586145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

JUST FINISHED THE DASH FOR THE MAGNUM....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Whats up turtle I'm finally gonna show my bike u painted. Not a trike yet though :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 18 2010, 05:49 AM~18596963
> *Whats up turtle I'm finally gonna show my bike u painted. Not a trike yet though :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pics


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> GRACIAS , COMO ESTAMOS
> 
> 
> bien carnal aqui preparando mi bike y la turn table para pic-nic de mañana :biggrin: como esta la familia carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 18 2010, 04:49 AM~18596963
> *Whats up turtle I'm finally gonna show my bike u painted. Not a trike yet though :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *



AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN , TAKE SOME PICTURES AND POST THEM UP ..... YOU GOING TO LV.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> > GRACIAS , COMO ESTAMOS
> >
> >
> > bien carnal aqui preparando mi bike y la turn table para pic-nic de mañana :biggrin: como esta la familia carnal
> ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 19 2010, 12:26 AM~18602263
> *AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN , TAKE SOME PICTURES AND POST THEM UP ..... YOU GOING TO LV.
> *


Nah don't think I'm goin to Vegas  I showed 2 bikes and I got 2nd and 3rd pero I don't know which one got which lol. Pero valio madre my other bike fell off the bike stand and got a lil chip on the paint. That bike stand is cursed ya van 2 que se me caen.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WUZ CRACKIN TORTUGA


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Bro :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Sep 19 2010, 03:27 PM~18604979
> *Badass Bro :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS ....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Sep 19 2010, 11:20 AM~18603909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMMMMM QUE GACHO


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 20 2010, 01:33 AM~18608387
> *CHILLIN LOCO , HOW YOU DOING
> DAMMMMM QUE GACHO
> *



YOU LAY DOWN THOSE COLORS YET?? I MIGHT HAVE TO CHANGE IT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 18 2010, 01:43 AM~18596791
> *JUST FINISHED THE DASH FOR THE MAGNUM....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: damn came out bad ass Turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 20 2010, 10:05 PM~18617838
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  damn came out bad ass Turtle
> *


GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 01:45 AM~9893016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would give it a 20 outa 10


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 20 2010, 12:52 PM~18612218
> *YOU LAY DOWN THOSE COLORS YET?? I MIGHT HAVE TO CHANGE IT UP
> 
> 
> *



IM ABOUT TO MILKBONE ..... LET ME KNOW ILL CHANGE IT DONT WORRY .... LET ME KNOW


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

WHATS UP LOCO</span>


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 21 2010, 11:08 AM~18620543
> *IM ABOUT TO MILKBONE ..... LET ME KNOW ILL CHANGE IT DONT WORRY .... LET ME KNOW
> *



WE'LL KEEP IT HAS IT IS....I BUILD ANOTHER ONE FOR THE LIL MAN..


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 21 2010, 12:47 PM~18622766
> *WE'LL KEEP IT HAS IT IS....I BUILD ANOTHER ONE FOR THE LIL MAN..
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MY LIL BOYS SCOOTER BIG TURTLE HOOKED HIM UP


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 23 2010, 10:30 PM~18648788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Sep 24 2010, 04:41 AM~18649991
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  SUP CONEJO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 24 2010, 12:57 AM~18649501
> *MY LIL BOYS SCOOTER BIG TURTLE HOOKED HIM UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 24 2010, 01:57 AM~18649501
> *MY LIL BOYS SCOOTER BIG TURTLE HOOKED HIM UP
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 24 2010, 01:28 AM~18648774
> *
> *



WILL IT BE READY SOON?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 26 2010, 07:11 PM~18667698
> *WILL IT BE READY SOON?
> *


YES IM READY JUST GOT THE KANDY ILL PM YOU SOME PICTURES THIS WEEK


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 27 2010, 12:14 AM~18669052
> *YES IM READY JUST GOT THE KANDY ILL PM YOU SOME PICTURES THIS WEEK
> *



:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 23 2010, 09:30 PM~18648788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTAS PERRO COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 28 2010, 03:13 PM~18683982
> *ESTAS PERRO COMPA
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:  Ya vendes aquello Cabron lol. Compadadrito. Lol


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Sep 28 2010, 09:46 PM~18688572
> *:biggrin:   Ya vendes aquello Cabron lol.  Compadadrito. Lol
> *


SIMON YA MERO LOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TWO FACE SWIFT STYLE .... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo BIG TURTLE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:50 AM~18699181
> *TWO FACE SWIFT STYLE .... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight I lke it


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:50 AM~18699181
> *TWO FACE SWIFT STYLE .... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD COMPA!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

NICE SEEING YOU THIS WEEKEND TORTUGA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Oct 12 2010, 06:19 PM~18794536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AQUI NOMAS CARNAL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:50 AM~18699181
> *TWO FACE SWIFT STYLE .... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: LOOKS CHINGON TURTLE I LIKE IT


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam turtle that's real nice I like that. Stlye..  


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:50 AM~18699181
> *TWO FACE SWIFT STYLE .... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO+Oct 13 2010, 02:05 PM~18801221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS SAL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

AQUI NOMAS CARNAL COMO ESTAMOS
[/quote]

muy bien carnal  estoy arreglando otra bike para mis sobrinos :biggrin: como te fue en las vegas


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

ANY NEW PICS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 30 2010, 01:50 AM~18699181
> *TWO FACE SWIFT STYLE .... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST DONE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18821541
> *ANY NEW PICS
> *



:yes:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 19 2010, 02:49 AM~18848625
> *:yes:
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 19 2010, 12:36 AM~18848815
> *hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Oct 20 2010, 08:07 PM~18865739
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  SUP CONEJO JUST NEED TO DO SOME STUFF TO IT AND OFF TO YOU


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

te la rifaste como siempre carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 20 2010, 10:32 PM~18867275
> * SUP CONEJO JUST NEED TO DO SOME STUFF TO IT AND OFF  TO YOU
> *


KOOL BUSY UNTIL WEDS NEXT WEEK RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 20 2010, 11:49 PM~18867777
> *te la rifaste como siempre carnal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 21 2010, 08:22 PM~18876169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que paso turtle can't wait to see that one painted


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 22 2010, 04:40 AM~18878190
> *Que paso turtle can't wait to see that one painted
> *


qvo sal , its done already ill post some pictures


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 22 2010, 02:36 PM~18882660
> *qvo sal ,  its done already ill post some pictures
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 23 2010, 01:38 AM~18886638
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

HEY TORTUGA I GOT 2 MORE PROJECTS AS SOON AS YOU ARE FINISHED WITH MY 1ST ONE


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMP for my Compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 11 2010, 03:09 PM~19044278
> *BUMP for my Compa
> *


gracias compa


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18848622
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 15 2010, 10:52 PM~18580678
> *JUST ADDED MORE PATTERNS ON THE TOP SIDE'S
> 
> 
> ...


SOME ENGINE PARTS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CHECK IT OUT THE FIRST ONE GOT CRACKED WHEN THEY WHERE INSTALLING IT 









SECOND TIME AROUND .... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK .... 









[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

chingon como siempre BIG TURTLE


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABEL+Nov 12 2010, 07:52 PM~19055417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 13 2010, 07:39 AM~19057981
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 12 2010, 04:16 PM~19053888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT STROLLER LOOKS TIGHT CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PAINTING U DO FOR MY BABY STROLLER. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2010, 04:43 PM~19060419
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THAT STROLLER LOOKS TIGHT CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PAINTING U DO FOR MY BABY STROLLER.  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS JR. .......... COOL CANT WAIT TO START ON YOURS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 14 2010, 03:10 AM~19063691
> *THANKS JR. .......... COOL CANT WAIT TO START ON YOURS
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 12 2010, 07:16 PM~19053888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 15 2010, 01:35 PM~19073585
> *
> *


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 4 2010, 09:52 PM~17395106
> *ALL PUT TOGETHER
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice green :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Eazy-e_@Nov 28 2010, 01:39 PM~19182950
> *thats a nice green :wow:
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 21 2010, 09:22 PM~18876169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 29 2010, 11:09 PM~19197051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Job that car looked really clean homie!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19197068
> *Good Job that car looked really clean homie!!!
> *


GRACIAS FLEET


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:0 :0 los patterns del 66 ragtop son de perla


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 11:11 PM~19197083
> *:0  :0 los patterns del 66 ragtop son de perla
> *


QVO CARNAL ..... SIMON PERLA DE ORO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 30 2010, 12:12 AM~19197105
> *QVO CARNAL .....  SIMON PERLA DE ORO
> *


te quedaron chingones carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 11:15 PM~19197139
> *te quedaron chingones carnal
> *



GRACIAS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

tas pesado Turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2010, 11:21 PM~19197212
> *tas pesado Turtle
> *



GRACIAS SAUL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 30 2010, 08:10 AM~19199308
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Great work turtle, got to see your work close up and its fantastic


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 05:42 PM~19202233
> *Great work turtle, got to see your work close up and its fantastic
> *



X2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:42 PM~19202233
> *Great work turtle, got to see your work close up and its fantastic
> *



THANKS PEDALSCRAPER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 30 2010, 02:44 PM~19202253
> *X2
> *


THANKS MILKBONE


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Dec 1 2010, 03:00 PM~19211534
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

great work homie :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 1 2010, 09:58 PM~19215511
> *great work homie  :worship:
> *



THANKS YOUNGWICKS


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

'sup turtle!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 2 2010, 12:59 AM~19217169
> *'sup turtle!
> *


SUP CHAMUCO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 30 2010, 12:09 AM~19197051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 3 2010, 02:12 AM~19226331
> *looks good bro
> *


THANKS CE 707


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 23 2010, 10:30 PM~18648788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 3 2010, 03:16 AM~19226479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 3 2010, 04:16 AM~19226479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 3 2010, 04:12 AM~19226474
> *THANKS CE 707
> *


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 3 2010, 02:16 AM~19226479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:17 AM~19234355
> *:0
> 
> :worship:
> *


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

good work turtle!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 11:23 AM~19244292
> *good work turtle!
> *


GRACIAS MR. CASPER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

63 LOOKS BAD ASS TURTLE.. DID U GET MY PM


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 11 2010, 05:48 AM~19299865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


andale tu shi shabes!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 11 2010, 11:00 AM~19301040
> *63 LOOKS BAD ASS TURTLE.. DID U GET MY PM
> *



THANKS JR. YES I DID .... ILL START WORKING ON IT LATER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 11 2010, 12:53 PM~19301534
> *andale tu shi shabes!
> *



GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 11 2010, 06:48 AM~19299865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay guey esta chingon carnal algo asi quiero para mi ranfla :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 11 2010, 05:27 AM~19299815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up homie u got sick ass work there


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 11 2010, 05:16 PM~19302770
> *what's up homie u got sick ass work there
> *




THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 14 2010, 02:52 AM~19321944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 14 2010, 11:46 AM~19324150
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HI BRO DIDE YOU GET MY PM !!!!!! 

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
  
:wave:</span></span>


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 14 2010, 08:26 PM~19328416
> *HI  BRO  DIDE  YOU  GET  MY  PM  !!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> ...


YUP JUST NOW ILL PM YOU IN A FEW ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 14 2010, 02:52 AM~19321944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS MAC


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 14 2010, 01:52 AM~19321944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM TURTLE SE VE MUY CHINGON EL 63


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 15 2010, 12:58 AM~19330855
> *DAM TURTLE SE VE MUY CHINGON EL 63
> *



GRACIAS SAL


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Q-VO TORTUGA


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FELIZ NAVDAD TORTUGA


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

FELIZ NAVIDAD CARNAL QUE LA PASES BIEN


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 17 2010, 06:58 AM~19350626
> *Q-VO TORTUGA
> *



SUP MILKBONE HOW YOU DOING ...... HAPPY HOLIDAYS ..,JUST WAITING ON THE CHROME READY TO GO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 24 2010, 12:17 PM~19411819
> *FELIZ NAVDAD TORTUGA
> *



GRACIAS CARNAL .... Y GUALMENTE QUE TE LA PASES CHIDO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2010, 09:50 PM~19415351
> *FELIZ NAVIDAD CARNAL QUE LA PASES BIEN
> *




GRACIAS CARNAL ..... QUE TE LA PASES BIEN CON TODA TU FAMILIA


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Ttt for mr big turtle...happy holidayz...east coast coming threw


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 25 2010, 08:19 PM~19420421
> *Ttt for mr big turtle...happy holidayz...east coast coming threw
> *



THANKS MR. CASPER HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 25 2010, 09:12 PM~19420391
> *GRACIAS CARNAL .... Y GUALMENTE  QUE TE LA PASES CHIDO
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats pretty cool


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 7 2011, 07:44 PM~19535124
> *thats pretty cool
> *



THANKS MITCHELL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ANYTHING YET ON THE BABY STROLLER. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 01:49 PM~19540916
> *ANYTHING YET ON THE BABY STROLLER.  :biggrin:
> *


not yet jr. ...... ill get to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 8 2011, 03:37 PM~19541593
> *not yet jr. ...... ill get to it
> *


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 7 2011, 06:19 PM~19534317
> *JULIETA'S NEW BIKE .... COMING SOON FORKS WILL BE DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> ...


nice is that your next bike


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Jan 9 2011, 07:54 PM~19550794
> *nice is that your next bike
> *


SIMON LOKO 20" GIRLS FRAME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 25 2010, 11:11 PM~19420388
> *SUP MILKBONE HOW YOU DOING ...... HAPPY HOLIDAYS ..,JUST WAITING ON THE CHROME  READY TO GO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

DAMN 10 DAYS


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

THINKING OF PUTTING FOR SALE ..... LETS SEE SOME OFFERSquote=BIG TURTLE,Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572]
















































[/quote]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> THINKING OF PUTTING FOR SALE ..... LETS SEE SOME OFFERSquote=BIG TURTLE,Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572]


[/quote]
200


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

200
[/quote]
I also have a set of fans to match the frame with black powder coat nipples also a chrome chain guard pin stripe


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

:0 dam that's sickklkkk!....badass turtle :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

chingon tortuga


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Feb 10 2011, 06:33 AM~19834475
> *:0 dam that's sickklkkk!....badass turtle  :wow:
> *



GRACIAS RICK ......


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 10 2011, 01:48 PM~19837175
> *chingon tortuga
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> ALL DONE AND CLEARED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> *THINKING OF PUTTING FOR SALE ..... LETS SEE SOME OFFERSquote=BIG TURTLE,Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still have this????????? might be interested :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 08:22 PM~19840772
> *still have this????????? might be interested :biggrin:
> *


i was but now pay me :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 11 2011, 12:28 AM~19841536
> *i was but now pay me  :roflmao:
> *


say what??? huh?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:42 PM~19841666
> *say what??? huh?
> *


i wanted the bike but now hes haz to pay me to get it lol (steelers)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 11 2011, 12:44 AM~19841683
> *i wanted the bike but now hes haz to pay me to get it lol (steelers)
> *


ohhh i gotcha :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:47 PM~19841707
> *ohhh i gotcha  :biggrin:
> *


k gud :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 9 2011, 11:12 PM~19833524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats close 2 my town car lol


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:22 PM~19840772
> *still have this????????? might be interested :biggrin:
> *



NOT MINE BUT ILL ASK HIM IF ITS STILL FOR SALE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 10 2011, 10:53 PM~19841753
> *dam thats close 2 my town car  lol
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 11 2011, 02:31 AM~19842424
> *NOT MINE  BUT ILL ASK HIM IF ITS STILL FOR SALE
> *


we been talking already but, thanks for looking out anyway brother


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 12:36 AM~19842450
> *we been talking already but, thanks for looking out anyway brother
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> > ALL DONE AND CLEARED
> 
> 
> CHINGON TORTUGA LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 12 2011, 05:50 AM~19850978
> *CHINGON TORTUGA LIKE ALWAYS
> *



GRACIAS SAL


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> THINKING OF PUTTING FOR SALE ..... LETS SEE SOME OFFERSquote=BIG TURTLE,Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572]


[/quote]
Still got this for sale.never been put together ....


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

Still got this for sale.never been put together ....
[/quote]
:roflmao: :barf:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 20 2011, 01:51 AM~19914466
> *:uh:
> *


WUZ UP TURTLE!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Still got this for sale.never been put together ....
[/quote]
NICE... :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dat pinstriping en el lincoln is bad as fucc


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 20 2011, 02:01 AM~19914493
> *WUZ UP TURTLE!
> *



QVO FLEET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut up turtle


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: :wave: Q-VO COMPS


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 12 2011, 05:50 AM~19850978
> *CHINGON TORTUGA LIKE ALWAYS
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good Turlte! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Feb 16 2011, 11:24 PM~19890135


Still got this for sale.never been put together ....


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> THINKING OF PUTTING FOR SALE ..... LETS SEE SOME OFFERSquote=BIG TURTLE,Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485572]


[/quote]
taking offers


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

taking offers
[/quote]
TTT


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt for turtle


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

taking offers
[/quote]
what are you asking?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT PURO TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 6 2011, 11:33 AM~20274054
> *TTT PURO TURTLE
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

READY FOR CLEAR......




















































































































[/quote]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo TORTUGA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 10:06 PM~20487656
> *q-vo TORTUGA
> *


QVO COMO ESTAMOS .....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 4 2011, 11:13 PM~20487708
> *QVO COMO ESTAMOS .....
> *


bien bro arreglando la bike :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 10:57 PM~20487999
> *bien bro arreglando la bike  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE .... LA VAS ASER DE NUEVO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 5 2011, 12:15 AM~20488074
> *ORALE .... LA VAS ASER DE NUEVO
> *


ya esta casi terminada solo falta hecharle mas clear y terminar los hydros ,la lleve a un bike show el domingo pasado y agarre 1st place and best engraving


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

taking offers
[/quote]
q-vo...is it still for sale?
if so then how much?
juss askin...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 11:30 PM~20488126
> *ya esta casi terminada solo falta hecharle mas clear y terminar los hydros ,la lleve a un bike show el domingo pasado y agarre 1st place and best engraving
> 
> 
> ...



ESTA CHINGONA ......


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> taking offers


q-vo...is it still for sale?
if so then how much?
juss askin... 
[/quote]

NOT MY BIKE I JUST PAINTED IT .... PM THE OWNER


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> q-vo...is it still for sale?
> if so then how much?
> juss askin...


NOT MY BIKE I JUST PAINTED IT .... PM THE OWNER 
[/quote]

orale...ey that big-body looks firme


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> NOT MY BIKE I JUST PAINTED IT .... PM THE OWNER


orale...ey that big-body looks firme 
[/quote]


THANKS HOMIE ....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 5 2011, 04:22 PM~20492145
> *ESTA CHINGONA ......
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Day mothafucker came out firme


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 8 2011, 02:55 AM~20506627
> *Day mothafucker came out firme
> *




GRACIAS LOKOS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

TURTLE ALWAYS GOOD WORK CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT FRAME!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 10:10 AM~20512991
> *TURTLE ALWAYS GOOD WORK CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT FRAME!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM RIGHT !!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 07:10 AM~20512991
> *TURTLE ALWAYS GOOD WORK CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT FRAME!
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS CASPER ........


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 9 2011, 07:34 AM~20513116
> *DAMMMMM  RIGHT  !!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:
> *



 THANKS D


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 07:10 AM~20512991
> *TURTLE ALWAYS GOOD WORK CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT FRAME!
> 
> 
> ...


Are these frames the same.??????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 08:51 PM~20517425
> *Are these frames the same.??????
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 06:51 PM~20517425
> *Are these frames the same.??????
> 
> 
> ...



YES SIR SAME BIKE


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 11:07 PM~20519912
> *yes
> *


Y does it look gold and on yur pic its all chrome.???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 10 2011, 07:33 AM~20521069
> *Y does it look gold and on yur pic its all chrome.???
> *


It's just the lighting.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@May 10 2011, 01:06 AM~20520246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2011, 07:42 AM~20521142
> *It's just the lighting.
> *



x100


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP TURTLE. ANY WORD ON THE STROLLER. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2011, 11:37 AM~20522708
> *WHATS UP TURTLE. ANY WORD ON THE STROLLER.  :biggrin:
> *




I WILL START WORKING ON IT SOON ......


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 29 2010, 11:09 PM~19197051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## nicewish00 (Jun 7, 2011)

>


At this picture. I like line on the Car. It's great.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Q-VO BIG TURTLE COMO ANDAMOS :wave::wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

sureñosbluez said:


> Q-VO BIG TURTLE COMO ANDAMOS :wave::wave:


QVO CARNAL COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BIG TURTLE said:


> QVO CARNAL COMO ESTAMOS


muy bien carnal aqui terminando unos sketches para el engraving de unas partes de un impala de LA GENTE cc imperial valley  y alla como esta la familia :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo turtle I never got that money order you told me you sent bro, I sent a few p.m.'s and never heard back from you either???

Just checking to see whats up hit me back


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Yo turtle I never got that money order you told me you sent bro, I sent a few p.m.'s and never heard back from you either???
> 
> Just checking to see whats up hit me back


SORRY BRO I GOT IT BACK AND NEVER HAD A CHANCE TO SEND IT BACK ..... SORRY BRO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking tight bro are you doing stripping now to ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CE 707 said:


> looking tight bro are you doing stripping now to ?


THANKS , NOPE NO STRIPPING YET


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your getting better and better homie!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Your getting better and better homie!!!


+


THANKS HOMIE ......


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What up am I gonna get my frame by Thanksgiving or am I gonna have to wait another year? Send my frame or send my feria. No more apologies, no more excuses and no more promises.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What up am I gonna get my frame by Thanksgiving or am I gonna have to wait another year? Send my frame or send my feria. No more apologies, no more excuses and no more promises.


He hasn't been on since last month hit him up on fb. Hope u get ur stuff back brother


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> He hasn't been on since last month hit him up on fb. Hope u get ur stuff back brother


Thanks bro. I hit him up on FB but he never replies yet he post pics of cars he's workin on. So he's just ignoring my pms.


----------

